# Changes to the Administration



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Good morning all, some of you are aware of this but this thread is for everyone. 

I know that I have let you down when it comes to the day to day management of the site. Spammers and trolls have gotten through and it has caused enough damage. Due to other circumstances I can't be here as much. I still do what I can regarding server upkeep and outages. 

All of this said. I am making this an open call to you all, who would like to help moderate this site? Note this is a volunteer task, you will not be expected to go above and beyond, but at the end of the day, this is your community. You know it better than anyone.

If you are truly interested, please email [email protected] by the end of the week as well as post here. 

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

I want to thank you for this wonderful site.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you very much for continuing. I love this site. Jan


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I applaud your continued efforts.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I am soooooo glad to hear from you!! You have been sorely missed!!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for working to keep this site available - love all the information here and the great friends I have made


----------



## ammie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for this site.
I look forward to it every morning. 
Don't feel bad about reaching out for help, this must be a huge undertaking. Good luck .


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I cannot imagine how hard it has to be to manage this website and to know that most of the time the email shows up in my inbox like a clockwork. I am sorry to hear that there other things in you life that it’s making it harder for you. At times, I forget to say thank you and express my admiration but trust me, this is a wonderful site and we have a good amount of great and knowledgeable knitters who come to the rescue of others (like me) when we have a question. 

It is wonderful to hear from you and wish you the best, but please don’t abandon us.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you I read it and thoroughly enjoy it daily. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

email sent


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Can you be more specific about what is involved in moderating?


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Interesting post!


----------



## stchorz101 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great site and thank you for all you do to keep this going.


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

Love this site, thank you for keeping it going.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you. email sent


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Admin said:


> Good morning all, some of you are aware of this but this thread is for everyone.
> 
> I know that I have let you down when it comes to the day to day management of the site. Spammers and trolls have gotten through and it has caused enough damage. Due to other circumstances I can't be here as much. I still do what I can regarding server upkeep and outages.
> 
> ...


May I inquire if you will be taking any action against the doxxers who currently inhabit The Attic? Also those continue to use vulgarity despite previous suspensions for same?


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

I don't have the skills, but many do, thank you thank you thank you thank,, I hope all is well with you,

Janallyn


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Great site. Keep up the good work.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Please be specific about what helping to moderate would involve.

Thanks.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Admin said:


> Good morning all, some of you are aware of this but this thread is for everyone.
> 
> I know that I have let you down when it comes to the day to day management of the site. Spammers and trolls have gotten through and it has caused enough damage. Due to other circumstances I can't be here as much. I still do what I can regarding server upkeep and outages.
> 
> ...


I thank you for "touching base" with us, and most of all asking for help. I do believe the time for moderators is well overdue, but I do see a couple of problems with that. You're going to have those that bring their personal biases to the task, be it about people, politics, or the crafting world in general. If a mod decides that a person needs to be banned from the forum will theirs be the final word or will it need to go before you for final decision? And most importantly will mods be allowed to have an anonymous logon? These are all questions that IMO need to be addressed here before anyone signs on for the task.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Do hope you get the perfect help you need , I'm not quite sure what is involved , but it would be nice to get back to the way kp used to be , I personally would like to see a few more rules reguarding certain behaviour leading to any one breaking said rules not being aloud on kp


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so grateful to have this site. Not only for knitting/crocheting/crafts, but also for friendships, personal support, fresh ideas, solutions to home maintenance, new recipes, laughs, and so much more. It's like an extension of family; checking in every day to see how everyone's day is going. 

Although we miss your presence, we all know life involves other things. Take care of yourself too. 

Thanks for continuing to keep the site operating!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know what the situation is with you and thank you for your efforts to maintain this popular and productive site despite limitations which you face. Please stay with us to keep this site operating and your call for help is sure to be responded to by the generous and dedicated KPers who call this place their "second home".


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you for the information, and for your valiant efforts. 
Some assistance is widely needed, and moderators are a very good idea.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I thank you for "touching base" with us, and most of all asking for help. I do believe the time for moderators is well overdue, but I do see a couple of problems with that. You're going to have those that bring their personal biases to the task, be it about people, politics, or the crafting world in general. If a mod decides that a person needs to be banned from the forum will theirs be the final word or will it need to go before you for final decision? And most importantly will mods be allowed to have an anonymous logon? These are all questions that IMO need to be addressed here before anyone signs on for the task.


I agree with you, Cindy! We all have our biases.

It needs to be someone who can put their biases aside, who never uses foul language themselves, and someone who doesn't engage in vile name calling. We don't want someone who will censor opinion. We don't want someone who will nitpick on grammar, spelling, or even the use of caps. We want someone who can move rude and contentious posts to the Attic, and erase posts that call people crude or disgusting names. Thats my opinion. I hope that person volunteers!


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

knit4ES and fortunate1 thank you so much!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I agree with you, Cindy! We all have our biases.
> 
> It needs to be someone who can put their biases aside, who never uses foul language themselves, and someone who doesn't engage in vile name calling. We don't want someone who will censor opinion. We don't want someone who will nitpick on grammar, spelling, or even the use of caps. We want someone who can move rude and contentious posts to the Attic, and erase posts that call people crude or disgusting names. Thats my opinion. I hope that person volunteers!


Its not only the name calling, but the posting of personal info, topics that contain nothing but memes, and responses to topics that are nothing more than 15-20 emojies. Then there are those in an effort to keep their topics near the top of the list respond to themselves.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Do hope you can get some support. There is so much that is still good on KP and worth saving.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> I thank you for "touching base" with us, and most of all asking for help. I do believe the time for moderators is well overdue, but I do see a couple of problems with that. You're going to have those that bring their personal biases to the task, be it about people, politics, or the crafting world in general. If a mod decides that a person needs to be banned from the forum will theirs be the final word or will it need to go before you for final decision? And most importantly will mods be allowed to have an anonymous logon? These are all questions that IMO need to be addressed here before anyone signs on for the task.





cindye6556 said:


> Its not only the name calling, but the posting of personal info, topics that contain nothing but memes, and responses to topics that are nothing more than 15-20 emojies. Then there are those in an effort to keep their topics near the top of the list respond to themselves.


I agree that things are wayyyyyy overdue. IMO it is a mistake to find folks here. Too many folks have been 'damaged'. Too many folks do their own flip-flopping of beliefs and behaviors. Too many have proven themselves as not being worthy of being impartial and fair. Too many have proven that they themselves can be and are the trolls. Too many have proven that they can turn into the mad junkyard dog on the turn of a dime. Too many have proven that their personal bias and preconceived notions are the only ones that are true. JMO.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Its not only the name calling, but the posting of personal info, topics that contain nothing but memes, and responses to topics that are nothing more than 15-20 emojies. Then there are those in an effort to keep their topics near the top of the list respond to themselves.


I absolutely agree with you on the posting of personal information! I am outraged that this has been allowed! But I love the memes. I think that in most cases, they're a creative way of communicating. And I don't know why it would bother anyone that someone chooses to post a bunch of emojis. Why would you care? Just move along. We can't nitpick every little thing that bothers us. I'm sure there are things that each of us posts that bothers somebody.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I absolutely agree with you on the posting of personal information! I am outraged that this has been allowed! But I love the memes. I think that in most cases, they're a creative way of communicating. And I don't know why it would bother anyone that someone chooses to post a bunch of emojis. Why would you care? Just move along. We can't nitpick every little thing that bothers us. I'm sure there are things that each of us posts that bothers somebody.


What is being referenced is the behavior and postings of the attic. It has become overrun with a handful of trolls, where the rest of us can not even have a decent conversation. The memes there are actually attacking members and attacking their family members that are so innocent of what is happening here on this forum. These same trolls have even recently left their trail of disgusting postings in chit chat, main, other crafts. It is no longer safe anywhere on this forum.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for informing us of the situation and all you have done to keep this wonderful site going. I don't have the skills needed, but I hope you find the help needed to keep KP alive and well.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> I agree that things are wayyyyyy overdue. IMO it is a mistake to find folks here. Too many folks have been 'damaged'. Too many folks do their own flip-flopping of beliefs and behaviors. Too many have proven themselves as not being worthy of being impartial and fair. Too many have proven that they themselves can be and are the trolls. Too many have proven that they can turn into the mad junkyard dog on the turn of a dime. Too many have proven that their personal bias and preconceived notions are the only ones that are true. JMO.


That is certainly the risk. It needs to be someone who just quietly posts on benign topics, never jumping into the fray. But then, those people are the ones who usually avoid conflict, and wouldn't be likely to volunteer. It's a scary prospect to think about who might be chosen, and how our KP might change for the worse, not better. I pray that Admin makes the right choice.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm happy you're going to try and rectify the problems besetting this once happy site.

I agree with all the points brought up by other members about user moderators. You will need non-partisan (for the attic and GCC), fair and honest people to moderate with a good track record as it were. They'll need to be picked very carefully if you're definitely going down that road. 

I'm not applying btw.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That is certainly the risk. It needs to be someone who just quietly posts on benign topics, never jumping into the fray. But then, those people are the ones who usually avoid conflict, and wouldn't be likely to volunteer. It's a scary prospect to think about who might be chosen, and how our KP might change for the worse, not better. I pray that Admin makes the right choice.


Someone impartial and more moderate would be a good choice. Willing to hear multiple sides of controversial and complex issues.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That is certainly the risk. It needs to be someone who just quietly posts on benign topics, never jumping into the fray. But then, those people are the ones who usually avoid conflict, and wouldn't be likely to volunteer. It's a scary prospect to think about who might be chosen, and how our KP might change for the worse, not better. I pray that Admin makes the right choice.


There it is in a nutshell. We also need people who can navigate the forum along with all the other attributes.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I absolutely agree with you on the posting of personal information! I am outraged that this has been allowed! But I love the memes. I think that in most cases, they're a creative way of communicating. And I don't know why it would bother anyone that someone chooses to post a bunch of emojis. Why would you care? Just move along. We can't nitpick every little thing that bothers us. I'm sure there are things that each of us posts that bothers somebody.


While I agree the memes are a creative way to communicate I think there needs to be a limit to the number an individual can post per topic. And seriously when your answer to a post is sometimes 100+ emojois? Really, you can't come up with words to express yourself?

I know there are things I've probably said and done here that bother people, and I apologize.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Admin, I hope you find the right person for the job. If successful it will be such a relief to get the good ship KP back into smooth sailing, after all the storms we have had to endure.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> What is being referenced is the behavior and postings of the attic. It has become overrun with a handful of trolls, where the rest of us can not even have a decent conversation. The memes there are actually attacking members and attacking their family members that are so innocent of what is happening here on this forum. These same trolls have even recently left their trail of disgusting postings in chit chat, main, other crafts. It is no longer safe anywhere on this forum.


Memes that contain personal information are already against the rules, by virtue of posting personal information. If you ban all memes, everyone misses out on the good, funny ones as well. If you enforce the rules on posting personal information, you've taken care of the problem.

The Attic was created for controversial subjects, where discussions might become volatile. Admin used to move controversial topics to the Attic, to keep them out of sight. That doesn't mean that vulgarity was allowed. People were still expected to follow all of the rules!

These days people post controversial topics in General Chit Chat so as to reach more people. Because General Chit Chat is for non-knitting topics, they insist it's allowed. No one wants to go to the Attic because the behavior there (by both sides) is horrendous.

The key to the success of Knitting Paradise is the enforcement of the rules that are already in place. We don't need more rules. The rules are sufficient. They just need to be enforced! There will always be people who do and say things that bother us. We are all different, and hold different values and opinions. If we don't like a thread or a post, we should just move on and find something we do like. But a moderator needs to enforce the rules in a non-biased manner.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Memes that contain personal information are already against the rules, by virtue of posting personal information. If you ban all memes, everyone misses out on the good, funny ones as well. If you enforce the rules on posting personal information, you've taken care of the problem.
> 
> The Attic was created for controversial subjects, where discussions might become volatile. Admin used to move controversial topics to the Attic, to keep them out of sight. That doesn't mean that vulgarity was allowed. People were still expected to follow all of the rules!
> 
> ...


So you wouldn't mind all sorts of memes with a photo of a member - or a member of their family -- putting hitler mustaches all over them and calling people snaggletooth and belitting others? Those are the memes that are disgusting and vile. I think we have different viewpoints as what constitutes 'funny' and 'appopriate'.
Though I do agree the rules are there for a reason. The first step into any healing here on the forum needs to come from admin himself/herself. Take the trash out for good.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> While I agree the memes are a creative way to communicate I think there needs to be a limit to the number an individual can post per topic. And seriously when your answer to a post is sometimes 100+ emojois? Really, you can't come up with words to express yourself?
> 
> I know there are things I've probably said and done here that bother people, and I apologize.


There is already a limit to how many can be included in one post. People are just making more than one post. I say, "Who cares?". Scroll on by, if you don't like the memes. If we try to control every little thing that bothers us, we'll all be controlled, because somebody else isn't going to like what we post.

We can post things that offend others without actually being offensive. Heck, some people are offended at our mere existence! Some people use the ignore feature to block others, simply because they disagree with them. I find that offensive! Some people are offended by exclamation points. You cant please everybody. It's ok to offend people if you're not breaking the rules. The rules are enough, if they're enforced.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> So you wouldn't mind all sorts of memes with a photo of a member - or a member of their family -- putting hitler mustaches all over them and calling people snaggletooth and belitting others? Those are the memes that are disgusting and vile. I think we have different viewpoints as what constitutes 'funny' and 'appopriate'.
> Though I do agree the rules are there for a reason. The first step into any healing here on the forum needs to come from admin himself/herself. Take the trash out for good.


Did you read my post? The memes you're referring to, are already against the rules. We don't need to ban memes. We need to enforce the rules! Your opinion on what constitutes "funny and appropriate" may differ from mine. The rules that are currently in place (but not enforced) are suffient to end the practice of posting personal information and/or vulgarity.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not so sure that going with "volunteers" is such a great idea given the seriousness of SOME of the activity going on in select areas of this site. Will volunteers have the authority to banish the worst of the offenders, like the porn spammers who showed up a while ago and whose posts can STILL be found under their user names, or will they just be swept to a quiet corner as happens now? 

Will a volunteer have the authority to silence the doxxers on this site or stop those who habitually attack others?


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

MsNewKnit said:


> I am so grateful to have this site. Not only for knitting/crocheting/crafts, but also for friendships, personal support, fresh ideas, solutions to home maintenance, new recipes, laughs, and so much more. It's like an extension of family; checking in every day to see how everyone's day is going.
> 
> Although we miss your presence, we all know life involves other things. Take care of yourself too.
> 
> Thanks for continuing to keep the site operating!


Very well said MsNewKnit! My thoughts exactly! I do not know anyone who knits so this site is my lifeline. Everything I have learned has been because of everyone here!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Did you read my post? The memes you're referring to, are already against the rules. We don't need to ban memes. We need to enforce the rules! Your opinion on what constitutes "funny and appropriate" may differ from mine. The rules that are currently in place (but not enforced) are suffient to end the practice of posting personal information and/or vulgarity.


I happen to agree with you, however how much "enforcement" authority will a volunteer actually have? KP is a business, we may not like to think of it that way but in fact it is. Does your local grocery store ask customers to volunteer to keep the store neat/orderly and stock shelves, collar shoplifters or preform other duties that employees should be tasked with? Isn't asking a member to preform duties of an employee a bit of a conflict of interest?


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I happen to agree with you, however how much "enforcement" authority will a volunteer actually have? KP is a business, we may not like to think of it that way but in fact it is. Does your local grocery store ask customers to volunteer to keep the store neat/orderly and stock shelves, collar shoplifters or preform other duties that employees should be tasked with? Isn't asking a member to preform duties of an employee a bit of a conflict of interest?


 Besides being a 'volunteer' there is the time factor. Is admin going to have 8hr shifts? It takes 'time' to monitor things. Many here I am sure have actual lives and wouldn't want to spend their free on-line time playing babysitter. At least I know I don't want the 'job'.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I happen to agree with you, however how much "enforcement" authority will a volunteer actually have? KP is a business, we may not like to think of it that way but in fact it is. Does your local grocery store ask customers to volunteer to keep the store neat/orderly and stock shelves, collar shoplifters or preform other duties that employees should be tasked with? Isn't asking a member to preform duties of an employee a bit of a conflict of interest?


Funny that you should ask that question. My son was approached by the owners of a website, that he purchases a good deal of product from, to be a moderator of their forum section. He accepted. He is also an Administrator on a motor sports forum. Both are voluntary.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, so glad you are still at the helm...long may you continue on this wonderful site.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

The Forum desperately needs good moderators. I think it's a great idea. I just pray the proper ones will be chosen.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm game. I'll send you a note


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

RosieC said:


> The Forum desperately needs good moderators. I think it's a great idea. I just pray the proper ones will be chosen.


But "proper" by whose standards?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> Funny that you should ask that question. My son was approached by the owners of a website, that he purchases a good deal of product from, to be a moderator of their forum section. He accepted. He is also an Administrator on a motor sports forum. Both are voluntary.


That's comparing apples to oranges. Does a retailer website forum host political discussions where opinions clash? Is there doxxing going on in a retailer website forum? How about stalking? Inappropriate images being posted?

There is also an important difference, you son was directly approached, in this case admin is putting out a blanket call for moderators. Plus there is the added issue of KP having so many sections. There are sections of this forum that many of us never visit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> But "proper" by whose standards?


They must be able to switch from poster to moderator when the need arises. I think it would be a good idea to have "supervision" for a training period and then be shadowed from time to time to be sure website rules are being applied appropriately and equally.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

To me volunteers are iffy with so many sections to oversee. Some put people on ignore just because they did not share the same opinion, no bad language or pictures, just a different point of view. That could become troublesome. Sometimes a volunteer does so much they feel an " ownership" and forget the main reason of scrutiny. Sometimes they are great. But on KP most know by avatar who has strong will and in the past has used inappropriate posting or negative answering or injecting views not pertinent to the post at the drop of a hat and who is going to oversee them? If they ban someone what recourse do they have if they feel it unfair, what powers will they be able to exert? 
I agree something needs to be done and if it is just removing posts not a bad chore but deciding useage by personal opinion is not going to be appreciated. Not a chore I could or would undertake, no computer skills, and of course we can all just stop participating if it is not to our liking.
Will you, Admin, read back into the posts of those who you think would do the job and see their way of handling things, their positive or negative participation towards others? Will you scrutinize occasionally or answer problems with the new moderators? In short, will you take back and monitor the site again?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They must be able to switch from poster to moderator when the need arises. I think it would be a good idea to have "supervision" for a training period and then be shadowed from time to time to be sure website rules are being applied appropriately and equally.


Great idea. If someone oversteps the bounds of decency then the moderator should step in and remove offensive post, and give poster a warning that it won't be tolerated, and if it persists they could be banned.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That's comparing apples to oranges. Does a retailer website forum host political discussions where opinions clash? Is there doxxing going on in a retailer website forum? How about stalking? Inappropriate images being posted?
> 
> There is also an important difference, you son was directly approached, in this case admin is putting out a blanket call for moderators. Plus there is the added issue of KP having so many sections. There are sections of this forum that many of us never visit.


You would be shocked at some of the posts on both of those forums. Please do not judge what you have not seen. I have! Evil has no boundaries.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm just glad Admin came to his senses & is reaching out for sorely needed help on this site...moderators...it certainly will be a lot better than Not having someone watching what is going on.
Rules are already in place, they just need to be followed & enforced if need be...may be a learning curve for some too...ie: post in the correct section etc, selling yarn & not having 'regular' status etc.
I wouldn't worry who is picked...I'm sure Admin will be doing his job in that area very well..


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for this update post. Many of us have posted how "Admin. seems to be MIA." Thankfully that is not true. I am thankful for KP and have learned so much since joining.

Have a great day and keep up your good work.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I love this site...I live in the uk but unfortunately not very techie... I would love to have been useful to you but..

I pray someone will come to your aid...????


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I think when the trolls are eliminated (soon please!) the ignore function should be disabled. It's caused more contention rather than lessened it. It's worthy of debate for another day.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

klrober said:


> I'm just glad Admin came to his senses & is reaching out for sorely needed help on this site...moderators...it certainly will be a lot better than Not having someone watching what is going on.
> Rules are already in place, they just need to be followed & enforced if need be...may be a learning curve for some too...ie: post in the correct section etc, selling yarn & not having 'regular' status etc.
> I wouldn't worry who is picked...I'm sure Admin will be doing his job in that area very well..


I agree with you! That is the meaning/reason for the words "rules" and "guidelines". Seems to me that some people do not seem to acknowledge, understand or enforce them in today's world.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you find someone who will do this job. I love this website. I’ve learned so much here & made several friends. 
I can’t understand why people want to cause such trouble on the site.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

The dead speak.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> The dead speak.


What are you trying to say? Be more specific please if you want everyone to understand you.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Well KP's most prolific trouble maker, doxxer and spewer of insults has announced her intention to apply for a moderator position! Which is exactly why I am not in favor of this idea.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

The idea of volunteer moderators from within the community has worked on Ravelry. If it doesn't work out here, we can at least say we tried. I agree that the trolls need to go first. Starting this endeavor without them would be easier.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

freespirit said:


> What are you trying to say? Be more specific please if you want everyone to understand you.


Who said I did?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cah said:


> The idea of volunteer moderators from within the community has worked on Ravelry. If it doesn't work out here, we can at least say we tried. I agree that the trolls need to go first. Starting this endeavor without them would be easier.


The original admin absolutely refused to even think about a moderator for the attic. Some of you should remember that.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> The original admin absolutely refused to even think about a moderator for the attic. Some of you should remember that.


I do remember but I don't believe the current admin is the original admin. The current admin hasn't lifted a finger for a year. NOW he/she wants "volunteers" to do the job???


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> The original admin absolutely refused to even think about a moderator for the attic. Some of you should remember that.


What was the reasoning that moderators/silencers would be in place for some sections and not all of them. Maybe its time for a redo on that decision.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I do remember but I don't believe the current admin is the original admin. The current admin hasn't lifted a finger for a year. NOW he/she wants "volunteers" to do the job???


That's why I said the ORIGINAL admin. No way is this one anything other than an absolute newbie who thought running a knitting site would be a cakewalk.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What was the reasoning that moderators/silencers would be in place for some sections and not all of them. Maybe its time for a redo on that decision.


Not completely explained but came down to someone asked for a separate section, moderated, to be added. As the ORIGINAL admin was the one who created the Attic...without moderators...he couldn't possibly do anything about it now. (Funny, on several sites that I run, I can promote anyone to moderator either for specific forums or global...to moderate anywhere on the site...whenever I damned well feel like it)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Wow! Nice comments.
> 
> Ravelry has volunteer moderators as well as most discussion forums.
> 
> ...


I think yours is, since you've been kicked off Ravelry...what is it now? 3 times? or 5?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe the site needs to go back to its original concept. A knitting and crochet forum, with a GCC, and classified section. No political postings, no book or game sections, strictly crafting.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> I think yours is, since you've been kicked off Ravelry...what is it now? 3 times? or 5?


As if her behavior on this forum is going to curry any favor with the administrator of this site. Ravelry was far quicker to give her the deep six than kp was during her first rodeo here.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> Maybe the site needs to go back to its original concept. A knitting and crochet forum, with a GCC, and classified section. No political postings, no book or game sections, strictly crafting.


That would be a far better solution.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Sort of like your posting the photograph of a deceased woman over and over again? Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

The most important point here is that this is a knitting and crocheting forum.
All political views and opinions should be kept to one section only....(the Attic) with no postings in general Chit Chat.
Enforcement of current rules of behavior should be enough to clean up this site.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> ????????????????


?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> I think yours is, since you've been kicked off Ravelry...what is it now? 3 times? or 5?


It's probably even more times than that. And of course she's been kicked off KP many times as well. Rather bold of her to contribute to this conversation.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I would like to see the rules of the forum enforced. If the rules were enforced regularly the site will be more pleasant. The topics that contain anything vile should be monitored closely and the offenders given a warning to clean up their act or be banned. The posting of personal information should not be tolerated at all.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> The most important point here is that this is a knitting and crocheting forum.
> All political views and opinions should be kept to one section only....(the Attic) with no postings in general Chit Chat.
> Enforcement of current rules of behavior should be enough to clean up this site.


We can't say it won't work if we never give it a try!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That would be a far better solution.


Since there is a sister site devoted to politics, those sections could be offloaded from KP to the politics site. Sounds very reasonable.

Forum rules could be updated to include all of the new laws that have been enacted to clean up social media platforms.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Funny how she recognized herself so quickly by my description. She's done a hell of a lot more than mention names or just a state and she's posted full addresses. In the past admin most certainly removed personal information (as he did the first time that PattyMarie posted my address) and sent members messages that personal information is NOT to be posted on this forum. Several members received such messages after quoting someone who included personal information in their post.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Funny how she recognized herself so quickly by my description. She's done a hell of a lot more than mention names or just a state and she's posted full addresses. In the past admin most certainly removed personal information (as he did the first time that PattyMarie posted my address) and sent members messages that personal information is NOT to be posted on this forum. Several members received such messages after quoting someone who included personal information in their post.


She posted my old address and phone number. She took pictures from face book from 13 years ago!!!!!
That is the definition of stalking! 13 years???!!! From a family members social media page???
She actually contacted my realtor from the sale of my last home to try to get details. That is stalking.
I never posted those pics of my grands . Kp was not even in existence in 2005.I became a member in 2011.
She is just twisting in the wind now that admin is back.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don’t think that any reference should be made here, but should go directly to Admin. That way no one knows who might be interested in helping.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think there should be moderators for every section. Someone that can warn, and then time out. I know the solarium has one,and PWF. The attic should be treated the same. If someone violates rules, posting personal information or address for one thing, or insulting memes, meaning posting pics of someone they claim is you, or other insulting memes, there should be a warning. 
You may be surprised at how impartial some may be, if not a part of the brawl. It would take restraint and good judgement. 
I too, have concerns, but am more than happy to see it tried, and hopefully work.
It has to be better, than what has been going on.
If a report button is used and forwarded to the moderators, they need to take into account who and why it was sent.
Foul language should not be allowed by anyone. 
There has to be fair play.
I think before I make a judgement, I am going to wait and see how it goes. Admin will probably give some direction in how to handle issues, or what is allowed and not..I am in wait and see mode.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I am damn sure ostrich is reading all this dribble from some so called candidates for moderators and I bet a few names will definitely be excluded. 
Guaranteed the new members list will increase while all the rubbish quickly establishes sock puppets.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I don't think that any reference should be made here, but should go directly to Admin. That way no one knows who might be interested in helping.


He asked to email, and post it here also.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Man oh man alive......there are several here on this Forum that I pray don't get selected as a Moderator. I've seen my share here, of nastiness, hatred and horrible behavior. And you know who you are. But, I am pretty sure that ADMIN has a brain, and therefore none of these people will be chosen.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Augustgran said:


> She posted my old address and phone number. She took pictures from face book from 13 years ago!!!!!
> That is the definition of stalking! 13 years???!!! From a family members social media page???
> She actually contacted my realtor from the sale of my last home to try to get details. That is stalking.
> I never posted those pics of my grands . Kp was not even in existence in 2005.I became a member in 2011.
> She is just twisting in the wind now that admin is back.


I'm not sure that any of those things fit the legal description of stalking but it is certainly inappropriate behavior. She complains about people using foul language but has no problem posting memes that contain profanity. Also she complains about people posting rumors when she engages in that activity every single day. Just call her "Double Standard Amy".


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Augustgran said:


> She posted my old address and phone number. She took pictures from face book from 13 years ago!!!!!
> That is the definition of stalking! 13 years???!!! From a family members social media page???
> She actually contacted my realtor from the sale of my last home to try to get details. That is stalking.
> I never posted those pics of my grands . Kp was not even in existence in 2005.I became a member in 2011.
> She is just twisting in the wind now that admin is back.


Yes, she did post photos of your grandchildren taken from another social media site. You can't be the only one she's done that to. When someone brings photos of minors on this site to use as a weapon against another member, that's just plain wrong. We don't even need a rule for that. Common sense!


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for everything you do


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I absolutely agree with you on the posting of personal information! I am outraged that this has been allowed! But I love the memes. I think that in most cases, they're a creative way of communicating. And I don't know why it would bother anyone that someone chooses to post a bunch of emojis. Why would you care? Just move along. We can't nitpick every little thing that bothers us. I'm sure there are things that each of us posts that bothers somebody.


There are memes and there are really not nice memes. You must not have seen any of craftygal58's latest: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-584564-24.html#13403284
There are worse elsewhere posted by her and by others.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> ... * a moderator needs to enforce the rules in a non-biased manner.*


Bingo!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> He asked to email, and post it here also.


Yes, I know what was said, I just don't think it should be that way.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> ... The rules are enough, *if* they're enforced.


. :sm24:


----------



## landmansmom (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for this amazing site and for responding so quickly when I've had problems.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cyber Granny said:


> I am damn sure ostrich is reading all this dribble from some so called candidates for moderators and I bet a few names will definitely be excluded.
> Guaranteed the new members list will increase while all the rubbish quickly establishes sock puppets.


You are so right!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

chickkie said:


> Yes, I know what was said, I just don't think it should be that way.


Probably not, but I would hope no one would know who was selected a moderator. Different user ID or something along those lines. No one should be exposed as the moderator, it would cause problems from everyone. 
JMHO


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I would like to commend you on a great forum site.
I would be lost without my KP friends.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Funny that the finger-pointers are some of the worst offenders.
> 
> At least I admit I am not innocent.


I posted no meme. I merely made a comical remark spurred by another's comment. What does it matter to you? You have said that you're not that person.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Probably not, but I would hope no one would know who was selected a moderator. Different user ID or something along those lines. No one should be exposed as the moderator, it would cause problems from everyone.
> JMHO


If KP were not a business I might feel differently about the use of volunteer moderators. When I enter a store I don't expect to be asked if I'd like to clean up a mess left in one of the bathrooms by another customer or even in a public park for that matter. The owner of this site derives income from advertising based on the number of users exposed to that advertising. We are in essence aiding the owner of this site in his/her earning of income. The costs of operating the site should be borne by the site owner. If he/she doesn't have the time to devote to the running of the site then PAY employees to do so, just as other business owners have to. Paid employees have more of a vested interest in seeing that a business is successful. Volunteers may work well for non-profits but KP is hardly a non-profit organization. Volunteers also lose interest quickly, just ask any organization which depends on volunteers, there's generally a revolving door. Interest may initially be keen but usually wanes with time.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Glengirl said:


> I have never received any such message from Admin.


Admin stopped sending such messages before YOU became a member, under your current user ID.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Glengirl said:


> Funny that the finger-pointers are some of the worst offenders.
> 
> At least I admit I am not innocent.


One only has to look at your signature line to know what you are. Rather blatant don't you think?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> ... If he/she doesn't have the time to devote to the running of the site then PAY employees to do so, just as other business owners have to. Paid employees have more of a vested interest in seeing that a business is successful. Volunteers may work well for non-profits but KP is hardly a non-profit organization. Volunteers also lose interest quickly, just ask any organization which depends on volunteers, there's generally a revolving door. Interest may initially be keen but usually wanes with time.


I fear you're perfectly right. Given the large number of registered users of KP, maybe he's hoping there will be a long line of volunteers who'll willingly take their turn with the revolving door?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> One only has to look at your signature line to know what you are. Rather blatant don't you think?


Very much so and I'm sure admin will notice those when/if he or she selects moderators.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Glengirl said:


> I have never received any such message from Admin.


That is only due to the fact that Admin was MIA for the whole time. Some users wore the fingers out hitting the report button and yes I was one of them.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I fear you're perfectly right. Given the large number of registered users of KP, maybe he's hoping there will be a long line of volunteers who'll willingly take their turn with the revolving door?


Really? I live in a city of about 100,000 people, there are no long lines of volunteers at the local food bank, the American Cancer Society or any other organization. A "for profit" business shouldn't depend on unpaid volunteers to run that business.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Glengirl said:


> I have written TWICE that I am not innocent.
> 
> That's called honesty!
> 
> Notice NO ONE ELSE has admitted they have done anything wrong? They point fingers as if they are innocent.


So you think "I have written TWICE that I am not innocent" absolves you of the vicious, nasty things that you have done both in your previous and present personifications?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Glengirl said:


> I have written TWICE that I am not innocent.
> 
> That's called honesty!
> 
> Notice NO ONE ELSE has admitted they have done anything wrong? They point fingers as if they are innocent.


Yet your signature line remains unchanged, it seems that you think admission of wrong doing is OK but you don't change the behavior. You continue to post a photograph of a deceased woman without the permission of her family....just an example.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> So you think "I have written TWICE that I am not innocent" absolves you of the vicious, nasty things that you have done both in your previous and present personification?


Or what she continues to do.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> I have written TWICE that I am not innocent.
> 
> That's called honesty!
> 
> Notice NO ONE ELSE has admitted they have done anything wrong? They point fingers as if they are innocent.


What exactly will it take to get you to shut up? Nobody here (the biddies as you call us) is innocent, we all battled Amyknits, and you and Knitting Thyme, in the Attic and other sections of KP. You have been treated quite badly, and you treat people badly. Yet, you are still here, day after day, starting multiple topics, interrupting conversations to post stuff about Rocky's, Fortunate 1, Chezl, etc, etc, etc. If you feel so bad about it, or feel so abused, then shut up and leave!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

books said:


> What exactly will it take to get you to shut up? Nobody here (the biddies as you call us) is innocent, we all battled Amyknits, and you and Knitting Thyme, in the Attic and other sections of KP. You have been treated quite badly, and you treat people badly. Yet, you are still here, day after day, starting multiple topics, interrupting conversations to post stuff about Rocky's, Fortunate 1, Chezl, etc, etc, etc. If you feel so bad about it, or feel so abused, then shut up and leave!


It will take admin having to ban her.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Really? I live in a city of about 100,000 people, there are no long lines of volunteers at the local food bank, the American Cancer Society or any other organization. A "for profit" business shouldn't depend on unpaid volunteers to run that business.


I, perhaps foolishly, believe that many KPers would volunteer, since KP is - or nearly is - their main source of human and/or knitterly contact. It is in their best interests that KP continue. The cancer society, food banks, etc. are cleared in people's minds by the money they donate periodically. This time, no one's asking for cash.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Glengirl said:


> Lillian also loves to do the same thing.


Gee Annelisse said that was a photo of herself and two of her coworkers, she even said thank you as she didn't have a copy of that photograph. How long was that photograph posted for? Was any identification made of the individuals in the photograph? That wasn't even posted on KP, try again puddin'.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Glengirl said:


> Again... not YOUR decision to make.
> 
> Again... this has worked well on Ravelry FOR MANY YEARS.
> 
> No person is asking YOU to volunteer. Don't want to... dont. End of discussion! Common sense. It's not your site. You don't have a say in what the owner chooses to do...


I can discuss whatever I want to discuss. Admin asked the entire forum for volunteers, not select individuals. Though with that signature line, I highly doubt you will even be considered.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> Main source of human (no such word exists as "knitterly") contact? Speaking for yourself?
> 
> Who on Earth uses a knitting site as ANY FORM OF HUMAN CONTACT?
> 
> ...


Careful, Glengirl. You are close to losing your temper, and Admin wouldn't like his moderators to be unhinged, insulting people.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

The comment is gone because Casey tossed Annelisse off Ravelry for harassment of members.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Interesting that she has saved screenshots from the account of another member from another site. That is someone with more time on their hands than common sense.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The comment is gone because Casey tossed Annelisse off Ravelry for harassment of members.


She wouldn't dream of posting anything current. Besides, she says she's never been booted off Ravelry. That must be someone else. No? :sm19:


----------



## tencannz (Apr 16, 2011)

Love this site most of the time and so glad admin is here occasionally, just wish all the bickering would stop.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you we really enjoy this site. We have some wonderful conversations, we learn plenty of new things, enjoy helping each other out when advice is requested.

As the forum is so large we understand it is just far to much for one person to keep on top of.


----------



## KarenWorth (Oct 25, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> The most important point here is that this is a knitting and crocheting forum.
> All political views and opinions should be kept to one section only....(the Attic) with no postings in general Chit Chat.
> Enforcement of current rules of behavior should be enough to clean up this site.


I look forward to hearing people's views on current events including politics and hope that political posters will continue to post in chit-chat. Many people who insist that they are tired of hearing the news, could benefit from discussing differing viewpoints. As long as it doesn't get nasty and with a moderator involved, I think it should be allowed. You feel that people should hide their political views and that they are shameful?


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> If KP were not a business I might feel differently about the use of volunteer moderators. When I enter a store I don't expect to be asked if I'd like to clean up a mess left in one of the bathrooms by another customer or even in a public park for that matter. The owner of this site derives income from advertising based on the number of users exposed to that advertising. We are in essence aiding the owner of this site in his/her earning of income. The costs of operating the site should be borne by the site owner. If he/she doesn't have the time to devote to the running of the site then PAY employees to do so, just as other business owners have to. Paid employees have more of a vested interest in seeing that a business is successful. Volunteers may work well for non-profits but KP is hardly a non-profit organization. Volunteers also lose interest quickly, just ask any organization which depends on volunteers, there's generally a revolving door. Interest may initially be keen but usually wanes with time.


I totally agree.....this site is a business and should be treated as such by having paid moderator/s. Jen.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I thank you for "touching base" with us, and most of all asking for help. I do believe the time for moderators is well overdue, but I do see a couple of problems with that. You're going to have those that bring their personal biases to the task, be it about people, politics, or the crafting world in general. If a mod decides that a person needs to be banned from the forum will theirs be the final word or will it need to go before you for final decision? And most importantly will mods be allowed to have an anonymous logon? These are all questions that IMO need to be addressed here before anyone signs on for the task.


I'm sure with moderators would have their own private section where they can discuss possible problems and decide together if anything needs to be done and how. I'm sure they would have to abide by rules and guidelines. That how it tends to work on most forums.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> My signature line includes a link to a newspaper article... public information.
> 
> Where in the rules does it state you cannot link public information?
> 
> Surely you jest!


What you have posted in your signature line for the express purpose to bully, shame, ridicule another member.
Just as your old Sig line you made libelous statements against myself, my niece, my children.
You are desperate now that admin is back.
You and all of your sock puppet accounts.are shaking with fear, because YOUR outlet (kp) for your venom will be shut down.
Known sock puppets got Amyknits/glengirl

Glengirl
Aunty M
Patnxdr 
Knitter0711

Any other members aware of her other sock puppets please list them here for admin.
Thankyou


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> WHO wouldn't dream of posting anything current?
> 
> Annelisse is STILL on Ravelry... she changed her username. All her work is there, under her new username. The Ravelry Admin. SUGGESTED SHE CHANGE IT.
> 
> Again, rumors and gossip are not facts... no matter HOW MANY TIMES YOU BIDDIES repeat and repeat....


Really? Changed her user name did she? Yet her 'designs' are still under that name: https://www.ravelry.com/designers/annelisse-knitting


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

KarenWorth said:


> I look forward to hearing people's views on current events including politics and hope that political posters will continue to post in chit-chat. Many people who insist that they are tired of hearing the news, could benefit from discussing differing viewpoints. As long as it doesn't get nasty and with a moderator involved, I think it should be allowed. You feel that people should hide their political views and that they are shameful?


GCC shouldn't be used for politics. We have the Solarium, PWF, and The Attic. GCC is just that, a place to share things going on in our lives, share joys and sorrows, household hints, or to ask non craft related questions.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

KarenWorth said:


> I look forward to hearing people's views on current events including politics and hope that political posters will continue to post in chit-chat. Many people who insist that they are tired of hearing the news, could benefit from discussing differing viewpoints. As long as it doesn't get nasty and with a moderator involved, I think it should be allowed. You feel that people should hide their political views and that they are shameful?


This is a knitting and crocheting forum.
Current events and politics should not overwhelm the site. They need to be contained and apparently moderated, as some individuals do not operate in obeance of the forum rules or norms of polite society. While administration has been lax, abuse has escalated. Major abusers are now posting on this thread....showing how much moderation is needed.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aisles said:


> I'm sure with moderators would have their own private section where they can discuss possible problems and decide together if anything needs to be done and how. I'm sure they would have to abide by rules and guidelines. That how it tends to work on most forums.


But I do think that Admin should have gone into some detail before throwing out the idea of volunteer moderators.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Dear Admin, this site is an invaluable source of information, inspiration and fun, not to mention a lifeline for some of us who have little or no contact with other craftspeople. I for one would hate to see its demise and I am so glad you intend to keep it running. 

The deterioration of this thread from its original concept demonstrates exactly why moderators are necessary, although many of us wish it weren't so.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> This is a knitting and crocheting forum.
> Current events and politics should not overwhelm the site. They need to be contained and apparently moderated, as some individuals do not operate in obeance of the forum rules or norms of polite society. While administration has been lax, abuse has escalated. Major abusers are now posting on this thread....showing how much moderation is needed.


Amen!!

Though, this topic was supposedly to be for those who wish to volunteer to state so. Hmm ... not too many volunteers lining up. But the topic hasn't yet hit the digest. Maybe tomorrow will bring more?


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really? Changed her user name did she? Yet her 'designs' are still under that name: https://www.ravelry.com/designers/annelisse-knitting


They were allowed to stay because of the linked projects, rather than penalize the designers because of her actions.
Yes she has 'some' of her projects still there because they are connected to designer pages. Just as her 'patterns' are there because others have linked to them. Rather than disrupt the database, Casey allowed those few to remain. 
YES she is gone from Ravelry permanently.
Annelisse/GabrielaKnitting is just dust in the wind.
She had created a few other ID's after the first banning, and Casey finally shut her down permanently.
Just like she was doing here on this forum. All those ID's are poof!
She heard that admin was MIA, and she has returned as Glengirl. It did not take her long to take stabs at her prior imagined enemies.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> You are lying again, Lillian. She was not âkicked offâ, her work is ALL THERE! Including all her notes, comments, etc. You can easily access her work. It is all still there.
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Annelisse
> 
> I know this because she knitted one of my patterns. I can simply click on her project and access ALL HER PROJECTS. Here you go... a link to ALL her projects. Post a link to the comment where she tells you thank you for the photo! CLEARLY NOT BANNED, KICKED OFF... her work is ALL STILL THERE. She posts under a new username! Ask anyone... we all know her username... well, a bunch do. Not the biddies!
> ...


Maybe you should check your links:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> Maybe you should check your links:


He must have had other dealings afterwards to completely delete them after the notices went out.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> Are you a member of Ravelry?


I am on your ignore list and I have asked you before to do just that....do not reply to my posts....you have me on ignore.......is that too difficult to understand??? If I am a member of Ravelry or not, it is none of your concern....I am on your ignore list so kindly ignore my posts!!!!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> But I do think that Admin should have gone into some detail before throwing out the idea of volunteer moderators.


I see what you mean, you do have a good point.

I was forgetting most people would not have ever been part of a admin team on a forum before so not know how it tends to work. That was rather short sighted of me. Sorry. 

I wonder if admin is sort of throwing it out there and seeing what sort of response he gets before going into any kind of detail.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aisles said:


> I see what you mean, you do have a good point.
> 
> I was forgetting most people would not have ever been part of a admin team on a forum before so not know how it tends to work. That was rather short sighted of me. Sorry.
> 
> I wonder if admin is sort of throwing it out there and seeing what sort of response he gets before going into any kind of detail.


Considering the current climate here on the forum I doubt anyone that was seriously considering it would admit to volunteering.


----------



## KarenWorth (Oct 25, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> GCC shouldn't be used for politics. We have the Solarium, PWF, and The Attic. GCC is just that, a place to share things going on in our lives, share joys and sorrows, household hints, or to ask non craft related questions.


The politics of one's country have a big impact on everyone in that country and in the world. I do not think that progressives should be confined to voicing their opinion in only their group and same with the Solarium. The attic seems to be a place for arguing and not debating. It's so easy to skip a thread labeled politics in the General Chit Chat. People need to learn to ignore or engage politely in discussions about politics. Adult women and men who post to GCC have a choice to read or not to read.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> If KP were not a business I might feel differently about the use of volunteer moderators. When I enter a store I don't expect to be asked if I'd like to clean up a mess left in one of the bathrooms by another customer or even in a public park for that matter. The owner of this site derives income from advertising based on the number of users exposed to that advertising. We are in essence aiding the owner of this site in his/her earning of income. The costs of operating the site should be borne by the site owner. If he/she doesn't have the time to devote to the running of the site then PAY employees to do so, just as other business owners have to. Paid employees have more of a vested interest in seeing that a business is successful. Volunteers may work well for non-profits but KP is hardly a non-profit organization. Volunteers also lose interest quickly, just ask any organization which depends on volunteers, there's generally a revolving door. Interest may initially be keen but usually wanes with time.


I volunteer at the gleaners network, I have been there for two years in May, and many of the volunteers have been there for 3-4years. I also volunteer at a food bank,since retirement, many there have been there for years. It depends on how much the individual gets satisfaction from what they are doing. How much they feel they are helping. So not always true.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you admin for keeping this site going. I hope you get the help you need.


----------



## KarenWorth (Oct 25, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> This is a knitting and crocheting forum.
> Current events and politics should not overwhelm the site. They need to be contained and apparently moderated, as some individuals do not operate in obeance of the forum rules or norms of polite society. While administration has been lax, abuse has escalated. Major abusers are now posting on this thread....showing how much moderation is needed.


Yes and chit-chat includes current events in the list of topics and that would mean politics. I agree that it would be good if there was stronger enforcement of the rules when someone seems to be a troll. Discussions of politics can be contentious but as long as one person is not trying to humiliate another, then it is a debate. People need to learn to ignore political topics if they are not interested. There are subjects including resorts, dogs, reading, history of fiber arts and it is not only a knitting and crochet forum.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thankyou for contacting us, you are doing a good job and I for one appreciate it. Keep up the good work and I hope you get some reliable help. KP is the best. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

KarenWorth said:


> The politics of one's country have a big impact on everyone in that country and in the world. I do not think that progressives should be confined to voicing their opinion in only their group and same with the Solarium. The attic seems to be a place for arguing and not debating. It's so easy to skip a thread labeled politics in the General Chit Chat. People need to learn to ignore or engage politely in discussions about politics. Adult women and men who post to GCC have a choice to read or not to read.


Topics aren't always labeled as political, or a civil topic can suddenly take a very nasty and unexpected turn.

ETA: The Attic hasn't always been that way, its only become contentious since the appearance of certain forum members.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Come on, what is happening here is exactly why a moderator is needed. Give it a rest, unless you are here to volunteer or thank admin, then can we keep it to the original post please.
It just gets all bogged down, with he said/ she said, He did/ she did.
Admin will make a choice, and will probably not send volunteers in blind. I am sure there will be guidelines for the volunteers, and they will have to adhere to them.
Can we give it the benefit of the doubt, until proven otherwise?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

patty marie said:


> Do you ever stop posting lies Lillian Mauro? I never posted your address, Admin never sent me a PM about posting personal information. Keep lying. I screenshot every post I make because of liars like you. I COULD post your address now but you will only be at that address until March, 2019. Smart judge.
> 
> As for posting person information, read your own posts. I'll help you out.
> 
> ...


You can lie all you want I do have a screenshot of what you posted and I will not be posting that screenshot because I'm NOT going to post the personal information contained in that screenshot. AmyJoPattyMarieGlengirlSallymarie, whatever name you are using this week/month/year.


----------



## KarenWorth (Oct 25, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Topics aren't always labeled as political, or a civil topic can suddenly take a very nasty and unexpected turn.
> 
> ETA: The Attic hasn't always been that way, its only become contentious since the appearance of certain forum members.


Well I have no objection to having impartial moderators to remind people not to exchange personal insults or to label a topic correctly. However I think that it is important for people to stay aware of what is happening in the world and in politics and don't think it is a topic to be hidden away.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

KarenWorth said:


> Well I have no objection to having impartial moderators to remind people not to exchange personal insults or to label a topic correctly. However I think that it is important for people to stay aware of what is happening in the world and in politics and don't think it is a topic to be hidden away.


If topics are correctly labeled, they are not "hidden away"....the viewer can choose which to pursue.
A knitting/crocheting forum does not have to serve as a source for information that is readily available elsewhere.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> If topics are correctly labeled, they are not "hidden away"....the viewer can choose which to pursue.
> A knitting/crocheting forum does not have to serve as a source for information that is readily available elsewhere.


I agree, there are too many other sources of information out there along with political forums. Anyone that has not only spent time on this forum, but explored all it currently has to offer in way of sections is well aware of the Attic, the Solarium, and PWF sections. I personally come here to read the tips and tricks in main, look at patterns that have been posted, check the classified section, and GCC to see what's up with my friends. If I want to discuss politics I'll go to a political forum, or have a round table discussion with friends and family. But then again I'm also old enough to remember when there were 3 things never discussed in polite society.


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Following up to the email I sent, it would be most appreciated if this forum had a feature to be able to delete one's membership.
Since my cancer returned I have been disengaging/deleting membership from many different craft forums. I would like the ability to be able to remove my membership not for any politics, but to reduce my digital "footprints".
Thank you


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

Suitability to moderate can easily be assessed with a simple review of a candidate’s prior posts.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I really hope you research all the folks who are wanting to help you "run" this site. There are some folks who have been "policing" in a totally inappropriate manner. And I would be concerned they would take their dislike of certain people out on them.

It is my hope that this site continues. It is a great place to interact with others of this great world. 

Thanks for keeping this forum going.


----------



## KarenWorth (Oct 25, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> If topics are correctly labeled, they are not "hidden away"....the viewer can choose which to pursue.
> A knitting/crocheting forum does not have to serve as a source for information that is readily available elsewhere.


Information is available everywhere but discussions between people who may have different views are rare and since this is a very heavily visited site, it is a good opportunity for people to discuss/debate current events. I agree that people can choose not to discuss politics and that threads should be clearly marked as such.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Thatâs not the message I get... lol. I bet you are BLOCKED from viewing because you are one of the harassers! Lol lol lol
> 
> I can view ALL OF HER PROJECTS.
> 
> ...


No the link J-J posted works just fine, whereas yours doesn't.

https://www.ravelry.com/designers/annelisse-knitting.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> Thank you email sent...
> 
> I think it would be a disservice to choose any member that is part of the ATTIC as a moderator.
> 
> The attic is too politically charged/biased and all, that I have witnessed, would not be able to control their hate not to harass and/or target those with opposing views.


Just as it would be a disservice to choose a Solarium or PWF member as a moderator.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> WRONG! Those are ONLY her patterns you have access to! Because YOU have been banned from viewing her page or her NEW page!
> 
> Lol! Of course you can access her patterns... you cannot harass her THERE! LOL LOL LOL
> 
> ...


Based upon the link * YOU* provided the screenshot I provided leads nowhere. So as I previously stated your link is no good.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> No the link J-J posted works just fine, whereas yours doesn't.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/designers/annelisse-knitting.


She's posting old screenshots. If her user ID was changed then this project wouldn't exist under this name, it would reflect the new user name...it's listed as one of the completed projects under the pattern.

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Annelisse/teazel-2


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Why do you consistently and constantly refer to people who post in any section a "member" of that section?
> 
> That is utterly false. You can be a member of the forum, but sections are open to everyone... there is no way to "become a member" of any section.
> 
> ...


I was simply quoting and replying to KT and her reference to "members". Why don't you ask her the same question?


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Bundyanne doesn't post on political topics, neither does Run4fun and many others.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Go to main and look at the topics there and who the OP is, the majority are people who have not posted in the attic or on topics of a political nature.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not blocked from viewing projects that were completed by Annelisse.

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Annelisse/teazel-2


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Why do you consistently and constantly refer to people who post in any section a âmemberâ of that section?
> 
> That is utterly false. You can be a member of the forum, but sections are open to everyone... there is no way to âbecome a memberâ of any section.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Projects listed under the pattern page are NOT removed from the site if the individual is banned or even if they remove their own profile. I don't screenshot every damn page that I view, the comment is gone because Casey completely removed that profile when he banned Annelisse.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> I do not post questions according to your requests. Seriously? As IF I would even CONSIDER YOUR SUGGESTION?!?! Really?!
> 
> Especially since YOU are a bully, blocked from Anelise on Ravelry for harassment!


Is it Anelise or Anneliese? You say one thing, yet your links say something else.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

The projects remain but if the profile has been removed, all comments made from that account vanish. Try taking a course in technology and software one of these days. You still think that a user can't be tracked who uses cell phone data because you don't understand that IMEIs link a user to a device and wireless provider.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The projects remain but if the profile has been removed, all comments made from that account vanish. Try taking a course in technology and software one of these days. You still think that a user can't be tracked who uses cell phone data because you don't understand that IMEIs link a user to a device and wireless provider.


Funny how when you look at Anneliese's friends list she has several "biddies" as friends.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Keep pissing up that rope if you think it works but it doesn't. If a name change is effected on Ravely all the information under the old name transfers to the new name. A Ravelry member did exactly that this past week.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Maybe the site needs to go back to its original concept. A knitting and crochet forum, with a GCC, and classified section. No political postings, no book or game sections, strictly crafting.


I would love to see that happen


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Keep pissing up that rope if you think it works but it doesn't. If a name change is effected on Ravely all the information under the old name transfers to the new name. A Ravelry member did exactly that this past week.


 I sent the link to a friend that is a fairly new Ravelry member and she took a screenshot of what she got when she attempted to access her profile.


----------



## Adelheide (Jan 8, 2016)

The voice of reason!



sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


But things didn't turn contentious until a certain someone showed up.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I didn't change my User ID on KP, wasn't even aware that was a possibility after I came back after a two year absence. I didn't have to request a new account either. YOU are the one who said that Annelisse requested a new user name on Ravelry. If she requested a name change, all of her projects would have transferred over to the new user name just as they have for every member of Ravelry who has changed their user name.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Then where did you get this?


I got it right off of Ravelry, using my "big, bad biddie bully" Ravelry log on.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


Thanks, it's just what I was thinking too.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> You or RockIES?
> 
> You SAID.....
> 
> I sent the link to a friend that is a fairly new Ravelry member and she took a screenshot of what she got when she attempted to access her profile.


I know exactly what I said. _A friend that is a fairly new member of Ravelry._


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Odd that Casey emailed so many Ravelry members to say he had deleted the account of Annelisse and now YOU say that she was contacted to change her account? Aunty never said she was contacted, she specifically said that SHE was the one to contact Ravelry. Her exact words...

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-585962-4.html#13401110


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


....I agree....this topic has been overrun with madness with the stupid bickering between certain members....just let it go!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Simple. Then find the note where she said thank you for posting a photo... as you claimed.
> 
> Btw... it would appear that you can access a project individually. Do you have access to her PROFILE PAGE as I do?
> 
> ...


So which is it Anelise or Anneliese?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

And your point?


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> The most important point here is that this is a knitting and crocheting forum.
> All political views and opinions should be kept to one section only....(the Attic) with no postings in general Chit Chat.
> Enforcement of current rules of behavior should be enough to clean up this site.


Yes! And I would like to add that those who belittle others, post personal info, and/or use foul language should be turfed immediately. It is possible to disagree without attacking the other person.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope you find some good volunteers to help monitor. It would be so nice to see a happy community like we used to have. Politics in the attic with the other things that lots don't want to see or hear like the foul language or nasty funnies, and especially the meanness and name calling!
I do understand some want to discuss politics but why not discuss in the attic?


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

klrober said:


> ....I agree....this topic has been overrun with madness with the stupid bickering between certain members....just let it go!!!


We shouldn't criticise them for bickering (sorry - "having a discussion"), but it's inevitable that after a couple of exchanges their conversation will descend into the nastiness that has unfortunately dominated many threads. Sigh.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Cyber Granny said:


> I am damn sure ostrich is reading all this dribble from some so called candidates for moderators and I bet a few names will definitely be excluded.
> Guaranteed the new members list will increase while all the rubbish quickly establishes sock puppets.


Hopefully they will be eliminated


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Thankyou. I still love KP, warts and all. I simply look past any problems and keep coming back... :sm01:


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello Admin. Thanks for reaching out and asking for assistance with moderation of the site.

I wouldn’t be surprised if volunteers let you know only by email to the address you provided (without saying here that they’re doing so).


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I would totally volunteer if my skills would be enough.
I am up all night and it would give me more to do between crafts and cooking.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Aisles said:


> I see what you mean, you do have a good point.
> 
> I was forgetting most people would not have ever been part of a admin team on a forum before so not know how it tends to work. That was rather short sighted of me. Sorry.
> 
> I wonder if admin is sort of throwing it out there and seeing what sort of response he gets before going into any kind of detail.


You may be able to answer my questions for me, please.
Isn't it usual for moderators to be shown as such (Ravelry as one example)? Do you think it would be better if we knew who our moderators were here, or do you think anonymity is preferable.
Being able to see who moderates a section could possibly help ensure the moderators were acting in accordance with the rules, but anonymity would allow them to discipline without fear of repercussions.
What do you think?
Also, would the moderators have to remove everyone from their ignore list to enable them to work effectively?
Thanks.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


Yes unfortunately I think you do. Very well said


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Admin sent a perfectly good reason as to why KP were having problems, and asked for help.
Why have some of you turned this topic into something horrible with your nasty slurs to each other, What's the matter with you for goodness sake.? Just be happy that we still have this forum, I know I am, so stop whinging and get on with your knitting.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Aisles said:


> I see what you mean, you do have a good point.
> 
> I was forgetting most people would not have ever been part of a admin team on a forum before so not know how it tends to work. That was rather short sighted of me. Sorry.
> 
> I wonder if admin is sort of throwing it out there and seeing what sort of response he gets before going into any kind of detail.


It's turning into a 'quick' way for admin to establish the more, shall we say, unstable posters! ????‍♀


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Considering the current climate here on the forum I doubt anyone that was seriously considering it would admit to volunteering.


As in only sock puppets apply!?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Subar said:


> Suitability to moderate can easily be assessed with a simple review of a candidate's prior posts.


Just reading some on this topic would do it too!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


Definitely. :sm24:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


Thank you. They are digging their own graves methinks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> ...
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Annelisse


Interesting that the most recently completed project dates from February 13, 2017.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank You! This site has been such a blessing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


Amen!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Definitely. :sm24:


My feelings exactly, I couldn't agree more''.THEY'' have shown themselves up in their true colours.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Admin sent a perfectly good reason as to why KP were having problems, and asked for help.
> Why have some of you turned this topic into something horrible with your nasty slurs to each other, What's the matter with you for goodness sake.? Just be happy that we still have this forum, I know I am, so *stop whinging and get on with your knitting.*


. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> ... *Obviously if you are reading her friends list... the profile page IS there!*...


Umm ... No. Perhaps the view of the projects page on a telephone doesn't show the far left column of the page? On my laptop, this is what I get for the projects page, and it _clearly_ has a link to the friends list. When one clicks on the name Annelisse, you get the page that says, "404 Sherbert couldn't find your page".


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


Well said


----------



## KarenWorth (Oct 25, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I agree, there are too many other sources of information out there along with political forums. Anyone that has not only spent time on this forum, but explored all it currently has to offer in way of sections is well aware of the Attic, the Solarium, and PWF sections. I personally come here to read the tips and tricks in main, look at patterns that have been posted, check the classified section, and GCC to see what's up with my friends. If I want to discuss politics I'll go to a political forum, or have a round table discussion with friends and family. But then again I'm also old enough to remember when there were 3 things never discussed in polite society.


Could you provide a _list_ of political forums where there a discussions between people with differing views and forums not overrun with trolls including Russian trolls? There are real women who like to discuss politics here and there is nothing shameful about being interested in current events. Lots of people are concerned about the future and their children and the environment. You pick and choose what you read and can choose only to read topics posted by friends or you can even email them.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you for your perseverance on this wonderful site. Hope you can get the help you need.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KarenWorth said:


> Could you provide a _list_ of political forums where there a discussions between people with differing views and forums not overrun with trolls including Russian trolls? There are real women who like to discuss politics here and there is nothing shameful about being interested in current events. Lots of people are concerned about the future and their children and the environment. You pick and choose what you read and can choose only to read topics posted by friends or you can even email them.


https://www.onepoliticalplaza.com/t-151425-2.html

Here's a sister site of KP.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KarenWorth said:


> Could you provide a _list_ of political forums where there a discussions between people with differing views and forums not overrun with trolls including Russian trolls? There are real women who like to discuss politics here and there is nothing shameful about being interested in current events. Lots of people are concerned about the future and their children and the environment. You pick and choose what you read and can choose only to read topics posted by friends or you can even email them.


I'm certain there are thousands of politics-only forums, but the only one I know of is also run by KP's Admin: One Political Plaza. It _used_ to have a section called The Attic, and it had been started a full year before the one on KP. Since it's gone, I guess it didn't work as well as hoped. With any luck, KP will likewise lose its also.


----------



## youngie (Jul 25, 2017)

I too enjoy this site. Even though I do not contribute too much, I really love seeing all the beautiful projects that have been created, and like reading the input from so many knowledgeable KP members. I have learnt so much from here. Thank you.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Have emailed you.


ammie said:


> Thank you so much for this site.
> I look forward to it every morning.
> Don't feel bad about reaching out for help, this must be a huge undertaking. Good luck .


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

I would like to help but I know absolutely nothing about web pages, maintenance trolls etc. Would be willing to learn though! Great site which is now part of my life. Thank you.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

so hope that this is not going to turn into a slanging match by a few people.We should all just be grateful for this site


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

I will add my thanks to you for this wonderful site that I “lucked” upon while looking for something else. Please, please keep up your good work. ????


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I am soooooo glad to hear from you!! You have been sorely missed!!


Ditto! I appreciate what you do for us. I know it has be hard to monitor on a daily bases.


----------



## KarenWorth (Oct 25, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.onepoliticalplaza.com/t-151425-2.html
> 
> Here's a sister site of KP.


Very good site thanks. Still I think that political topics posted to chit-chat here are OK and that people have a choice of reading or ignoring. Some people seem to want to wear blinders as they head into their golden years.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for this site. I love reading this almost every day, but I will not be able to help because I am not computer literate enough.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Thankyou so much for all the work you do to keep this site running - you do a wonderful job.


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you for all your endeavors for managing this forum.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you for keeping up this site. I really love it. Would you please give us more information about what we can do to help?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Nice to hear from you, you are doing an amazing job. I would like to take this opportunity to thank you for all you do. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Love this site and thank you for all that you do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KarenWorth said:


> Very good site thanks. Still I think that political topics posted to chit-chat here are OK and that people have a choice of reading or ignoring. Some people seem to want to wear blinders as they head into their golden years.


I do too, but they get sabotaged and derailed. I suppose that happens elsewhere too. It's the bane of social media sites.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

KarenWorth said:


> Very good site thanks. Still I think that political topics posted to chit-chat here are OK and that people have a choice of reading or ignoring. Some people seem to want to wear blinders as they head into their golden years.


I do have the choice as to what I read, and though in my so called "golden years" I don't wear blinders when it comes to politics, or world affairs. I just feel as though there are 3 sections on the forum that have been set up for political discussion and GCC shouldn't be invaded by politics.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank YOU for keeping KP running. Don't know what I would do without it with my morning coffee. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

beanscene said:


> As in only sock puppets apply!?


No, that's not what I'm implying. I just think anyone that is a moderator needs to be anonymous so that they can do the job without fear of repercussions from the members they might warn or place in time out.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

I would be honored to be able to help maintain the quality of the KP Forum.

regards

Andy


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

der_fisherman said:


> I would be honored to be able to help maintain the quality of the KP Forum.
> 
> regards
> 
> Andy


You have no clean hands either.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well KP's most prolific trouble maker, doxxer and spewer of insults has announced her intention to apply for a moderator position! Which is exactly why I am not in favor of this idea.


I'm sure Admin will be reading posts of those who apply for the position. No way would some of these people make the final cut.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I am so glad that we have an administrator back on board and the idea of volunteers is interesting but I have a few questions.

Does a moderator have access to personal details such as email addresses and can they access PMs between members?


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

Didn’t there used to be people who helped moderate on kp?


----------



## Margaretadkins (Sep 10, 2013)

I look forward to reading every day.....please don’t abandon us. We appreciate all you do!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. *I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.*


I think you do. :sm24:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd be willing to help out if I'm needed.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Yet your signature line remains unchanged, it seems that you think admission of wrong doing is OK but you don't change the behavior. You continue to post a photograph of a deceased woman without the permission of her family....just an example.


At least she spelled your user name correctly!


----------



## Dawna C (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you so very much. I look forward for this every morning .


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I appreciate the site tremendously, and especially that you are contacting us, the members. I hope you get the help you need.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Subar said:


> Didn't there used to be people who helped moderate on kp?


PWF, Solarium, and Workshops are/were moderated.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I have been pleased with what you do. Thanks.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

KarenWorth said:


> I look forward to hearing people's views on current events including politics and hope that political posters will continue to post in chit-chat. Many people who insist that they are tired of hearing the news, could benefit from discussing differing viewpoints. As long as it doesn't get nasty and with a moderator involved, I think it should be allowed. You feel that people should hide their political views and that they are shameful?


 :sm24:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Subar said:


> Didn't there used to be people who helped moderate on kp?


Only certain sections.



cindye6556 said:


> PWF, Solarium, and Workshops are/were moderated.


• Loom Knitting
A place to talk about loom knitting techniques and patterns. Managed by Moon Loomer.

• Resort Group Continuing Chat
A place for the Resort chat group to share our daily lives, and love of all things yarnly. This is a continuation of an ongoing chat group. Managed by Barbara Ann.

• Game Cafe
A place to play word games, solve puzzles, mysteries, or any "post and answer game" you know - most of all a fun place to hang out. Games ONLY need apply as well as all KP rules. I will be your friendly, jolly host so you can count on me to keep the games going and the brain juices flowing, however anyone can start a game of their choice. Managed by Dusti.

• Progressive Women's Forum
Political Discussion. Managed by BrattyPatty, Designer1234, Revan.

• Copies of all closed workshops for use by KP Members - Designer1234
These are the workshops taught by KP members to other KP members. There are over 63 complete workshops including on going discussions with the students. They will be on this section permanently. Just click on it and read the classes. Copy them if you wish. Managed by Designer1234, prismaticr.

• Encouraging Words
An Inspiritational Message to uplift and encourage each other. Managed by CamillaDesertMouse.

• Designer's Pattern Shop
A place to see the latest and newest designs from KP's own designers, with links to purchase patterns. Managed by StellasKnits.

• Happy Thoughts R Us
To join together in keeping a Happy Thoughts Journal for 2013. To show support for each other if we get off track and give ideas on what happy things to look for during the year. Managed by Mz Molly.

• Gone To The Dogs
Thread where dog owners talk abt and ask questions concerning their dogs with sub-categories such as Vet Care, Rainbow Bridge-Saying Goodbye, etc. There are 9 sub-categories to be added for discussion, pics and questions. Managed by kittyknit, Mz Molly.

• Paradise Recipes
This is a recipe only site for anyone to post pictures and share recipes from around the world. Bon Appetite! Managed by CamillaDesertMouse.

• Dolls and Teddies
This is a section for dolls and teddies to show off your dolls of all kinds old antique and new dolls also for you teddies The clothes you make for them and how you made them it will be a nice place to talk about how long you have had them as well. Managed by vera M.

• Circular Sock Machines
Discussions covering Circular Sock Machines, also referred to as CSM's and Circular Knitting Machines to include all makes and models that area currently in use and expand to cover any new models that are developed in the future. Managed by Bpcrafty

• Lets Talk Spinning, Weaving And Dyeing
A place to chat, post pictures and learn all things spinning weaving and dyeing. Managed by mama879.

• Historical Fiber Arts
Living history fiber arts discussion and display. Managed by Cheryl Straub.

• The Solarium
A calm area to discuss controversial subjects without flaming, name calling, or rants. Managed by pokieokie, trout23.

~~~~~~
Chit chat would also be a bit cleaner if folks would post to the proper 'group' 'section'


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for connecting with us, Admin. I have been saddened by the viciousness that has crept into this wonderful site. Opinions are one thing, but name calling and general horrendous attitude towards another human being is heartbreaking. I can't help with moderating, but I do appreciate you making an all-call for someone who can.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Might I suggest that anyone censored be given specific examples that caused the action and that examples be made available to all without identification. 

Perhaps potential moderators might be 'nominated' for a trial run.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

KarenWorth said:


> The politics of one's country have a big impact on everyone in that country and in the world. I do not think that progressives should be confined to voicing their opinion in only their group and same with the Solarium. The attic seems to be a place for arguing and not debating. It's so easy to skip a thread labeled politics in the General Chit Chat. People need to learn to ignore or engage politely in discussions about politics. Adult women and men who post to GCC have a choice to read or not to read.


Karen, I agree with you completely. If rules are followed and no abuse allowed, many great back and forth conversations could be had. The topics in the Attic way too often turn nasty very quickly. I am a regular there, but I scroll past pages of Topics before I find anything that I know will be civil, for the most part anyway. I won't open any threads from the known instigators, no matter how many dozens they start.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Suggestion: potential moderator should change user name and avatar and attempt to become anonymous. That may alleviate the need for outside moderators.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps decisions should be made by more than one person.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

freespirit said:


> What are you trying to say? Be more specific please if you want everyone to understand you.


I interpret 'the dead speak' as a reference to Admin, previously dead(absent) currently stating position.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> • Loom Knitting
> A place to talk about loom knitting techniques and patterns. Managed by Moon Loomer.
> 
> • Resort Group Continuing Chat
> ...


Thank you. Since I don't visit those sections wasn't aware they were moderated.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> But it is not your site, not your choice.
> 
> You are a pathological liar who was one of the FIRST to post personal information, posted photos from members children's social media accounts AND used the F-bomb multiple times.
> 
> ...


 This is a perfect example of a user to be culled immediately IMHO.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> PWF, Solarium, and Workshops are/were moderated.


Other than those few sections, no, there haven't been any moderators on KP. I once asked - way back when Admin answered every PM - and was told that. Sadly, sometime in the last year, all my PMs to and from Admin from before 2016 have been deleted. I've no clue why. All my other PM remain.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So nice to hear from you, so glad you will get some help to run this wonderful forum


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> Simple. Don't like it, don't volunteer. Don't like it, don't post here.
> 
> I hate to point out the obvious, but apparently it is necessary.


Obviously this suggestion only appeals to trolls.

KP loses its business.

Users lose a source they love.

Trolls win.

I don't think so.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> Thank you. Since I don't visit those sections wasn't aware they were moderated.


You are welcome. There are many sections I don't visit either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> I don't believe you were given a special invitation. The request went out to all members... no specific invitations to my knowledge. You are not obligated to volunteer.


I think the problem is obvious now. I'm bored and I quit for now. I think other reasonable people will join me. Leave me a PM if you need/wish clarification.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


I agree with this! This was once such an enjoyable site!! It often felt like a coffee klatch, especially enjoyable for those of us who are housebound or live in remote parts of the country. A group of friends getting together over crafting, but topics would sometimes range far afield, exposing so many of us to differing viewpoints and opinions, and solutions to assorted problems - some even craft-related!! Sharing the joy of new babies and the pain of sickness and death. A real community, that had grown beyond its humble beginnings of knitting.

Now I am very selective on what I read. Too many threads are started looking for a fight or responding to prior fights. There are threads started by numerous posters that I will not even open.

I really do hope KP can return to what it once was...


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! We love KP!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for your efforts in keeping us connected through this site.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

What is involved in moderating?


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you for this site, I have learned so much from fellow members.

I agree that moderators are needed, hope your search is successful.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I happen to agree with you, however how much "enforcement" authority will a volunteer actually have? KP is a business, we may not like to think of it that way but in fact it is. Does your local grocery store ask customers to volunteer to keep the store neat/orderly and stock shelves, collar shoplifters or preform other duties that employees should be tasked with? Isn't asking a member to preform duties of an employee a bit of a conflict of interest?


Agree! Assistant should not be one of us! We do not know how to run a Forum!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Agree! Assistant should not be one of us! We do not know how to run a Forum!


Once upon a time, none of us knew how to do anything but cry. We are capable of learning what specific tasks to perform.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


I so agree with you. This thread is rapidly sliding into the Attic.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Chezl said:


> I am so glad that we have an administrator back on board and the idea of volunteers is interesting but I have a few questions.
> 
> Does a moderator have access to personal details such as email addresses and can they access PMs between members?


Good questions. I hope we get an answer.


----------



## KarenWorth (Oct 25, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I do have the choice as to what I read, and though in my so called "golden years" I don't wear blinders when it comes to politics, or world affairs. I just feel as though there are 3 sections on the forum that have been set up for political discussion and GCC shouldn't be invaded by politics.


I see that here the twain shall meet. I stay away from the attic and would never attempt to post to the Solarium and if people who generally avoid thinking about the state of the world can be engaged and give thought to ideas outside of their comfort zone this is the forum for that.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

thank you for your work here


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

So admin is a real person! Let's all make an effort to treat them like a friend instead of a foe - they were smart enough to take on this site FOR US - we are the ones benefitting (as we learned from the recent mini-shut-down), so BE NICE!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

beanscene said:


> It's turning into a 'quick' way for admin to establish the more, shall we say, unstable posters! ????‍♀


Indeed you are so right I have to agree. It's such a shame I come back from college check in only to find the thread has be trolled.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Funny how when you look at Anneliese's friends list she has several "biddies" as friends.


I requested that Annelisse remove me from her friends list on Ravelry and she immediately blocked me without removing my name. I then asked Ravelry admin to remove me from Annelisse's friends list and was told no. Anyone can friend anyone on Ravelry without asking permission.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for your efforts. Good luck!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> What is being referenced is the behavior and postings of the attic. It has become overrun with a handful of trolls, where the rest of us can not even have a decent conversation. The memes there are actually attacking members and attacking their family members that are so innocent of what is happening here on this forum. These same trolls have even recently left their trail of disgusting postings in chit chat, main, other crafts. It is no longer safe anywhere on this forum.


Please, if you find it necessary to censor the Attic, include the Solarium and its frequent posters. It is only fair!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

curlyq said:


> Karen, I agree with you completely. If rules are followed and no abuse allowed, many great back and forth conversations could be had. The topics in the Attic way too often turn nasty very quickly. I am a regular there, but I scroll past pages of Topics before I find anything that I know will be civil, for the most part anyway. I won't open any threads from the known instigators, no matter how many dozens they start.


Karen I totally understand where you are coming from I am the same.

I admit at first I thought one might just maybe perhappes discuss with certian members but now I sit on my hands as much as possible when the invade and troll.

I do not open their threads either I learnt the usefulness of the ignore feature for which I thank admin for.


----------



## alliehb (Jun 23, 2016)

Nilda muniz said:


> I cannot imagine how hard it has to be to manage this website and to know that most of the time the email shows up in my inbox like a clockwork. I am sorry to hear that there other things in you life that it's making it harder for you. At times, I forget to say thank you and express my admiration but trust me, this is a wonderful site and we have a good amount of great and knowledgeable knitters who come to the rescue of others (like me) when we have a question.
> 
> It is wonderful to hear from you and wish you the best, but please don't abandon us.


Ditto! Couldn't say it better than this! I so appreciate this site!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aisles said:


> Karen I totally understand where you are coming from I am the same.
> 
> I admit at first I thought one might just maybe perhappes discuss with certian members but now I sit on my hands as much as possible when the invade and troll.
> 
> I do not open their threads either I learnt the usefulness of the ignore feature for which I thank admin for.


The ignore feature might be problematic when it comes to member moderators though. If a member has ignored someone who is selected as a moderator, how then can the moderator issue a warning, either on a topic started by that individual or by PM?


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

I LOVE this site as well. I always start my day with this site, and coffee. My day doesnt seem complete if I miss it. Thank you so much. You are SO APPRECIATED!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

shepherd said:


> So admin is a real person! Let's all make an effort to treat them like a friend instead of a foe - they were smart enough to take on this site FOR US - we are the ones benefitting (as we learned from the recent mini-shut-down), so BE NICE!


I see this as a commercial enterprise and certainly not an altruistic one. I do appreciate the opportunity to access the forum but keep in mind, please, that it is mutually beneficial.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I happen to agree with you, however how much "enforcement" authority will a volunteer actually have? KP is a business, we may not like to think of it that way but in fact it is. Does your local grocery store ask customers to volunteer to keep the store neat/orderly and stock shelves, collar shoplifters or preform other duties that employees should be tasked with? Isn't asking a member to preform duties of an employee a bit of a conflict of interest?


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Good to hear from you. I do hope something can be done to remove the filthy language & plain nastiness that is creeping in.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have learned so much here and gotten help that I couldn't have obtained elsewhere. Have never had a question go unanswered.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

berigora said:


> We shouldn't criticise them for bickering (sorry - "having a discussion"), but it's inevitable that after a couple of exchanges their conversation will descend into the nastiness that has unfortunately dominated many threads. Sigh.


Well I am criticizing 'their' conversation as it has overtaken this topic...Admin put out a call for volunteers not this nonsense....ugh....


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

spins2knit said:


> Please, if you find it necessary to censor the Attic, include the Solarium and its frequent posters. It is only fair!


Don't tell me. Tell the powers that be.
I had only mentioned the section(s) that I read.
But I agree - sitewide - at least the problematic sections.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't find the problems with KP that some are mentioning, but then, I never go to the Attic and other sites. I pretty much stick with what is the quickest to read and reply to...or I would be here all day! I have always liked KP and with growth, yes, it has changed, so I pick and choose what to respond to and even then get myself in the dog house! I do not think any one of us should be needed to run KP. It is his baby a d he should hire another asst


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

We appreciate your efforts. Thank you for reaching out to us. I'm sure many will be willing to help.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

We appreciate your efforts. Thank you for reaching out to us. I'm sure many will be willing to help. If more help is needed I'd be happy to volunteer. I'd like to see the nasty, mean posts come to an end. I can only imagine how hard it's been for you to deal with it.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

a fool for fiber said:


> We appreciate your efforts. Thank you for reaching out to us. I'm sure many will be willing to help. If more help is needed I'd be happy to volunteer. I'd like to see the nasty, mean posts come to an end. I can only imagine how hard it's been for you to deal with it.


The nasty posts haven't been dealt with, that's the point and that's the problem. The situation has been completely ignored.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for my daily dose of sanity. I love this site. Thank you!!!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Aisles said:


> I see what you mean, you do have a good point.
> 
> I was forgetting most people would not have ever been part of a admin team on a forum before so not know how it tends to work. That was rather short sighted of me. Sorry.
> 
> I wonder if admin is sort of throwing it out there and seeing what sort of response he gets before going into any kind of detail.


I was a Moderator on another Forum. It takes time and effort, but I enjoyed it. There was nothing on that Forum that was even remotely as hateful and pathetic as what goes on here.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks for all of your efforts!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I do hope you are able to find someone to help. I do throughly enjoy this site.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> Thank you email sent...
> 
> I think it would be a disservice to choose any member that is part of the ATTIC/PWF/Solarium, as well as a few who post political stuff on General chit chat like Karenworth as a moderator.
> 
> The attic/pwf/solarium is too politically charged/biased and all, that I have witnessed, would not be able to control their hate not to harass and/or target those with opposing views.


Even though Karen Worth's opinions are antithetical to mine, I've always found her to be fair. She allows people who think and believe differently from her, to post on her threads and argues fairly. I wouldn't mind having her as a moderator even though we agree on almost nothing.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> The attic doesn't belong to anyone.
> 
> There are trolls on both sides!


You're right about that!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not my post..my reply won't post...hmmm? Something I said? Oh well, so it goes..win some, lose some. See ya round the corner, I hope....


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you. I really enjoy this site, and it is unique.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Admin said:


> Good morning all, some of you are aware of this but this thread is for everyone.
> 
> I know that I have let you down when it comes to the day to day management of the site. Spammers and trolls have gotten through and it has caused enough damage. Due to other circumstances I can't be here as much. I still do what I can regarding server upkeep and outages.
> 
> ...


You need an independent pro with the expertise and critical thinking to handle this properly. Offer a person of that caliber a stipend to do the work. This site is a success for you and, I'm sure, includes compensation. You can see that most who responded here are glad that you are making an attempt to keep KP up and running properly. Looking forward to good results. Thank you for all your efforts over the years. Morningstar


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for keeping this site going! Please let us know what the duties of a moderator/administrator are.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> This is a perfect example of a user to be culled immediately IMHO.


Could not agree with you more. This person responds to others' posts with nothing but vile language, curses, insults. Honestly, who has the time or patience to put up with such garbage?

Knittingthyme is another perfect example of someone who should be culled immediately, as well.

Hazel


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The nasty posts haven't been dealt with, that's the point and that's the problem. The situation has been completely ignored.


Ignored for over 13 months. Not the optimal way to run a for profit business.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I would be honored to be able to help maintain the quality of the KP Forum.
> 
> regards
> 
> Andy


I think you'd do a great job, Andy.

Hazel


----------



## kmathur (May 28, 2016)

Thank you very much for this site. I have learnt soooo much from so many very helpful and knowledgeable members. Best of luck for finding good help .


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for your post.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Could not agree with you more. This person responds to others' posts with nothing but vile language, curses, insults. Honestly, who has the time or patience to put up with such garbage?
> 
> Knittingthyme is another perfect example of someone who should be culled immediately, as well.
> 
> Hazel


There are more but those two really need to go


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

I will admit first to not having read all the pages in this thread and will confess also to spending less time here than many others. And the concern about who might make a suitable moderator is certainly understandable. For that reason I would like to support what I believe is an offer from knit4ES. This member seems to always be ready to help and to have the expertise to do so in good fashion. Her well written responses are always a help and often a clarification, and I have never read a post of hers that was short or impatient. I think she would make an ideal moderator.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Dear Administration: Here it is on full display in this thread....the disfunction and animosity that has built up while you have been absent. I hope that I speak for the majority of KP members in hoping that you can help restore order and dignity to a once wonderful site.


Sockit2me, you do indeed speak for me, and for a majority of those on KP, I'm sure. I am so sick of reading insults, name-calling, and utter viciousness when none are needed.

And I'm not talking about only political topics. For example, if someone shows us a picture of his or her work and someone else doesn't like what he or she is seeing, then simply don't comment. Why hurt someone else's feelings?

I love seeing the projects you're working on or have completed! You're so talented!

And you are exactly spot on with your comments about dysfunction and animosity. It astounds me that some have so much time on their hands and so much hatred in their hearts that they feel they must pour it out everywhere they can. And I wonder how many bots and trolls there are who "contribute" to KP.

We desperately need a regular moderator/administrator, and I hope that one--or a group of people--can be found.

Thanks again for our comment, sockit2me.

Hazel


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for staying in touch and keeping us posted.


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your hard work. I love this site and would like to know what this would entail.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow-- look at the traffic you generated! Yes, almost all of us love this site and want to keep it going. When I talked about it in a knitting group at local library, several wrote down the info. Please keep up the good work. Sorry I cannot help with moderating but just cannot.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm hoping whoever you choose is vetted thoroughly. It would not benefit the community to have admins who are biased or who have displayed behavior anywhere in this forum that is less than adult, pc, and above reproach.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I am soooooo glad to hear from you!! You have been sorely missed!!


Ditto!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so glad to see your cute ostrich face again! Sorry to hear that you've had troubles, and I hope some computer savvy members can provide the help you need to get Paradise back on track. I just wanted to say how very much I love this forum, and want to see it continue to be available to the members who've come to rely on the connections and contributions of kind, talented fellow crafters world wide. Thanks for reaching out and letting you know of your efforts to do just that. Good luck!


----------



## luvkatz56 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you for all the work you do.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

I so wish I could I could help. I do hope you get the help you need. This site is awesome.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> If you read the forum rules, there is NO MENTION about posting personal information.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html
> Currently, that is NOT a violation of forum rules.
> 
> ...


Doxxing, regardless of the source of information, is not harmless and the intention of the doxxer is never benign.

"And the days trickle down to a precious few...."


----------



## bunnee3742 (May 15, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I happen to agree with you, however how much "enforcement" authority will a volunteer actually have? KP is a business, we may not like to think of it that way but in fact it is. Does your local grocery store ask customers to volunteer to keep the store neat/orderly and stock shelves, collar shoplifters or preform other duties that employees should be tasked with? Isn't asking a member to preform duties of an employee a bit of a conflict of interest?


I agree with you. Perhaps it should be someone who is trained in this type of work and is now retired and has the time and inclination. It might be like looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely to see your input, and I hope you get the help, both you and this site deserve.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for all you have done in allowing this site to continue. Your idea of having the users monitor the site is excellent; however in reality, it would require a great deal of time and could easily become a full-time job for any one person. You may possibly want to consider have a team of monitors, and then assigning a mini-team of monitors to be responsible for one section per mini-team. The duties should be restricted to moving posts from incorrect topics into the correct topics, deleting or moving obvious spam into a special topic folder for you or a volunteer team to later review, and alerting you immediately to any "hate" postings. The volunteer teams should be able to commit for a set period of time and be on probation for a period of time. These are just a few simple suggestions and I am sure other members would be able to improve/add to them.

Again, I would like to thank you for this site. It is an important part of my day, as it is to many other KPers.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Sockit2me, you do indeed speak for me, and for a majority of those on KP, I'm sure. I am so sick of reading insults, name-calling, and utter viciousness when none are needed.
> 
> And I'm not talking about only political topics. For example, if someone shows us a picture of his or her work and someone else doesn't like what he or she is seeing, then simply don't comment. Why hurt someone else's feelings?
> 
> ...


Hazel this is the very reason _"For example, if someone shows us a picture of his or her work and someone else doesn't like what he or she is seeing, then simply don't comment. Why hurt someone else's feelings?"_ some of us no longer post pictures here or on Ravelry of projects, or even mention what we might be working on. It only takes being drug through the mud once.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Well said!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Once upon a time, none of us knew how to do anything but cry. We are capable of learning what specific tasks to perform.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for this site. Pretty housebound now and it is the first thing I do each morning, sit down with my coffee and enjoy all the posts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Hazel this is the very reason _"For example, if someone shows us a picture of his or her work and someone else doesn't like what he or she is seeing, then simply don't comment. Why hurt someone else's feelings?"_ some of us no longer post pictures here or on Ravelry of projects, or even mention what we might be working on. It only takes being drug through the mud once.


It's a horrible shame that this has become a common thought.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a horrible shame that this has become a common thought.


Yes it is. I'll never forget when I got my first cake of Miss Bab's Yowza yarn, and commented that I was just waiting on the pair of Signature needles to arrive, and how special both were. Our "knowitall" in chief promptly informed me nothing special about not only the yarn or needles, but the pattern I had chosen as well.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> I would be honored to be able to help maintain the quality of the KP Forum.
> 
> regards
> 
> Andy


You would be the *worst* moderator ever! You think you know everything, and you berate anyone who disagrees with you!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You would be the *worst* moderator ever! You think you know everything, and you berate anyone who disagrees with you!


Thank you KFN. At last something we can agree about. And I am sure many are thinking the same thing.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Dear ADMIN...I think you can see this is not going to work out well. Look for some professionals.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Dear ADMIN...I think you can see this is not going to work out well. Look for some professionals.


. :sm24: :sm23:

Thank you for the pail of ice water!! :sm15:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You would be the *worst* moderator ever! You think you know everything, and you berate anyone who disagrees with you!


Don't forget the rape (!!) jokes he posts, the ones that aren't funny. Not to mention he doesn't knit or crochet so has never helped in the main section.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Definitely, a big thanks to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes it is. I'll never forget when I got my first cake of Miss Bab's Yowza yarn, and commented that I was just waiting on the pair of Signature needles to arrive, and how special both were. Our "knowitall" in chief promptly informed me nothing special about not only the yarn or needles, but the pattern I had chosen as well.


I remember buying my first Signatures needles and feeling it being special. I'm so sad that someone tried to steal that from you.


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

Dear Admin
Thank you for maintaining this site.
A professional moderator would likely be the most neutral solution to the current situation on KP, though I do understand that it may not be in the budget. The hey days when one thousand plus were logged in at one time seem to be history. 
Absolutely recommending against der fisherman as a moderator. He has shown open hostility on too many occasions and the rape "jokes" are not funny. Only misogynistic. That sort of content is inappropriate in all civilized circumstances and especially when most of the membership is female.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember buying my first Signatures needles and feeling it being special. I'm so sad that someone tried to steal that from you.


I consider the source. Knowing now what I didn't then just a poor sad soul that derives pleasure from belittling and bullying others. Too much time on her hands, contrary to what she brags about doing with her days.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

damemary said:


> This is a perfect example of a user to be culled immediately IMHO.


Agreed.


----------



## KarenWorth (Oct 25, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Even though Karen Worth's opinions are antithetical to mine, I've always found her to be fair. She allows people who think and believe differently from her, to post on her threads and argues fairly. I wouldn't mind having her as a moderator even though we agree on almost nothing.


Thanks for the idea but I do think KP needs independent moderators. You will be interested to know that you have caused me to change my mind on a couple of political issues!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Plays with Fibers said:


> Dear Admin
> Thank you for maintaining this site.
> A professional moderator would likely be the most neutral solution to the current situation on KP, though I do understand that it may not be in the budget. The hey days when one thousand plus were logged in at one time seem to be history.
> Absolutely recommending against der fisherman as a moderator. He has shown open hostility on too many occasions and the rape "jokes" are not funny. Only misogynistic. That sort of content is inappropriate in all civilized circumstances and especially when most of the membership is female.


Not to mention that he doesn't knit or crochet to my knowledge......????‍♀


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Nilda muniz said:


> I cannot imagine how hard it has to be to manage this website and to know that most of the time the email shows up in my inbox like a clockwork. I am sorry to hear that there other things in you life that it's making it harder for you. At times, I forget to say thank you and express my admiration but trust me, this is a wonderful site and we have a good amount of great and knowledgeable knitters who come to the rescue of others (like me) when we have a question.
> 
> It is wonderful to hear from you and wish you the best, but please don't abandon us.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You would be the *worst* moderator ever! You think you know everything, and you berate anyone who disagrees with you!


I'm seeing a theme here, people who behave poorly on this site want to become moderators! Talk about putting a fox in charge of the hen house!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The ignore feature might be problematic when it comes to member moderators though. If a member has ignored someone who is selected as a moderator, how then can the moderator issue a warning, either on a topic started by that individual or by PM?


I think here moderating status would allow them to override well it did on the Car Forum I ran.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

RosieC said:


> I was a Moderator on another Forum. It takes time and effort, but I enjoyed it. There was nothing on that Forum that was even remotely as hateful and pathetic as what goes on here.


It sure does I was admin on a car forum for 6years and boy did it blow up sometimes :O

I'm also a moderator on a craft forum but everyone is lovely no blow ups just a bit of moving topics into the correct section, arranging competitions, giveaways, creating tutorials, making sure memebers received a birthday message, and of course keeping an eye out for spammers and trolls and banning them asap.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aisles said:


> It sure does I was admin on a car forum for 6years and boy did it blow up sometimes :O
> 
> I'm also a moderator on a craft forum but everyone is lovely no blow ups just a bit of moving topics into the correct section, arranging competitions, giveaways, creating tutorials, making sure memebers received a birthday message, and of course keeping an eye out for spammers and trolls and banning them asap.


Admin has not begun to outline the duties or capabilities of moderators on this forum. Seeing as KP is a business, the parameters may and probably will be far different.


----------



## Enerik (Jul 27, 2018)

HI 
THIS IS IN CAPITALS AS I AM SHOUTING THIS MESSAGE IN THE HOPE OF BEING HEARD, for pickers read READ.
THERE ARE 28 PAGES TO THIS TOPIC, AND QUITE A LOT OF THE COMMENTS ARE WHAT I WOULD EXPECT FROM CHILDREN. NEVER IN ALL MY YEARS HAVE I SEEN SUCH CHILDISH BEHAVIOUR BY ADULTS. THIS IS A GOOD SITE WHY DO SOME OF YOU HAVE TO SPOIL IT FOR REST OF THE MEMBERS. GROW UP! THE TOPIC WAS ABOUT VOLUNTER MODERATORS SO CAN WE PLEASE HAVE A SENSIBLE DISCUSSION ABOUT THE PROS AND CONS. Thank you.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm on a lot of different forums, and nastiness seems to inevitably break out. On the copyediting forum I'm on, people always have questions, and people help out. Well, some of those who respond just can't resist getting snarky and outright nasty. So, we report them to the listmom, who has a little email chat with them, and then they calm down--or they're out.

When I was writing back-of-the-book indexes, I was on an indexing forum. You'd think that indexers wouldn't fight with each other, wouldn't you? They're usually quiet, introverted, studious. But boy, something would rattle somebody's cage--who knows why?--and all hell would break loose. Again, complaints to the listmom, the listmom's little talk with them, and they either behaved or were removed.

I'm now on a forum for people who have neurological facial pain (I had never realized how many different types there are until I got onto the forum; actually, I'd never even known there was such a thing as neurological facial pain until I suddenly developed it), and I have seen exactly one nasty remark. People are wonderful and so willing to help one another, to commiserate, to offer suggestions on doctors and medications and nontraditional remedies. The administrators are VERY tough, and anyone who doesn't follow the rules is removed immediately.

So, I guess that KP is typical of other forums.

And yes, Admin, we appreciate you very much! We probably need an Admin or a team of Admins who're really familiar with what being an Admin entails. I've never done this kind of work, and I can only imagine how time-consuming and exhausting it can be.

Hazel


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Admin has not begun to outline the duties or capabilities of moderators on this forum. Seeing as KP is a business, the parameters may and probably will be far different.


True but then the car forum was a buisness also and when paid up forum traders kicked off and started in fighting amongst each other that reached unpresented levels.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> No, that's not what I'm implying. I just think anyone that is a moderator needs to be anonymous so that they can do the job without fear of repercussions from the members they might warn or place in time out.


:sm24: Agreed. A separate moderator ID (generic mod1, mod2, mod3...) to be used when serving in the moderator capacity so that they can continue to participate as a regular forum member using their established user id.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Could not agree with you more. This person responds to others' posts with nothing but vile language, curses, insults. Honestly, who has the time or patience to put up with such garbage?
> 
> Knittingthyme is another perfect example of someone who should be culled immediately, as well.
> 
> Hazel


Something one would get widespread agreement on is consensus on is the very small handful of hateful, inflammatory posters who contaminate KP. Address that, and I suspect 90% the problem is solved. A zero tolerance police on doxcing would also solve many problems.

Then what is left is identifying reincarnates of these individuals who will try to reinfest KP. However, as we see here, problematic people quickly identify themselves. Russians trolls also aren't hard to spot.

This is a community. Don't we owe it to the community to create the atmosphere that the vast majority agree is appropriate and respectful to all?

Edited to fix typos


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Love this site, thanks for all you do, please keep it going.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Aisles said:


> It sure does I was admin on a car forum for 6years and boy did it blow up sometimes :O
> 
> I'm also a moderator on a craft forum but everyone is lovely no blow ups just a bit of moving topics into the correct section, arranging competitions, giveaways, creating tutorials, making sure memebers received a birthday message, and of course keeping an eye out for spammers and trolls and banning them asap.


Same here. It was all about helping the members. On this Forum, I am afraid we would need bullet proof vests !!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Enerik said:


> HI
> THIS IS IN CAPITALS AS I AM SHOUTING THIS MESSAGE IN THE HOPE OF BEING HEARD, for pickers read READ.
> THERE ARE 28 PAGES TO THIS TOPIC, AND QUITE A LOT OF THE COMMENTS ARE WHAT I WOULD EXPECT FROM CHILDREN. NEVER IN ALL MY YEARS HAVE I SEEN SUCH CHILDISH BEHAVIOUR BY ADULTS. THIS IS A GOOD SITE WHY DO SOME OF YOU HAVE TO SPOIL IT FOR REST OF THE MEMBERS. GROW UP! THE TOPIC WAS ABOUT VOLUNTER MODERATORS SO CAN WE PLEASE HAVE A SENSIBLE DISCUSSION ABOUT THE PROS AND CONS. Thank you.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Enerik said:


> HI
> THIS IS IN CAPITALS AS I AM SHOUTING THIS MESSAGE IN THE HOPE OF BEING HEARD, for pickers read READ.
> THERE ARE 28 PAGES TO THIS TOPIC, AND QUITE A LOT OF THE COMMENTS ARE WHAT I WOULD EXPECT FROM CHILDREN. NEVER IN ALL MY YEARS HAVE I SEEN SUCH CHILDISH BEHAVIOUR BY ADULTS. THIS IS A GOOD SITE WHY DO SOME OF YOU HAVE TO SPOIL IT FOR REST OF THE MEMBERS. GROW UP! THE TOPIC WAS ABOUT VOLUNTER MODERATORS SO CAN WE PLEASE HAVE A SENSIBLE DISCUSSION ABOUT THE PROS AND CONS. Thank you.


 :sm24: :sm24: Seems as if the children have picked up their grievances and gone home!


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

We are all human and at times we cannot do all we would like to due to occurances beyond our control. Your job is difficult and we appreciate your hard work. Warm regards, Geo...


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank YOU so much for managing this site; it's truly one of the highlights of my day to read KP. I've learned so much here and the willingness of other knitters/crocheters to offer help, hints, and "be there" for those in need is so uplifting


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you! for the great job you do! I have no complaints at all!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

KarenWorth said:


> Thanks for the idea but I do think KP needs independent moderators. You will be interested to know that you have caused me to change my mind on a couple of political issues!


Cool! Thanks for telling me!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> Hazel this is the very reason _"For example, if someone shows us a picture of his or her work and someone else doesn't like what he or she is seeing, then simply don't comment. Why hurt someone else's feelings?"_ some of us no longer post pictures here or on Ravelry of projects, or even mention what we might be working on. It only takes being drug through the mud once.


So very true.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a horrible shame that this has become a common thought.


More than a thought ... the truth ... that many many have to be on guard all the time.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

cindye6556 said:


> Yes it is. I'll never forget when I got my first cake of Miss Bab's Yowza yarn, and commented that I was just waiting on the pair of Signature needles to arrive, and how special both were. Our "knowitall" in chief promptly informed me nothing special about not only the yarn or needles, but the pattern I had chosen as well.


I remember reading all of those taunts. You couldn't even talk about the yarn without being ridiculed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> So very true.


If you show your work and get a nasty response, you can just ignore it. A very hard thing to do I know! Replying in kind just makes it worse and ends up with a big online fight as we have seen. After all it is your creation and not everyone will like it, but they don't have to wear it or display it. You should be proud of your creations no matter what others think. 
The political argument is entirely different and that is the big troublemaker on KP, and surely needs a moderator to keep it under control.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I think you'd do a great job, Andy.
> 
> Hazel


I think you need to read his earlier posts, especially those after August 2017.

He has suggested more than once that I should have sex with 2 male German Shepherds and he has made jokes about rape and rape with a German Shepherd.

He has told me on which ends to use a vibrator/dildo and how to use it.

He has harassed Beachy and posted private information of hers many times and he has accused me of being someone from a different country and posted that person's and her family's private details and pictures calling her names and he even bragged about emailing her with a throw-away email address.

This is only a fraction of what disgusting and nasty things he has done.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pocahontas said:


> Dear ADMIN...I think you can see this is not going to work out well. Look for some professionals.


Amen!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

cah said:


> Don't forget the rape (!!) jokes he posts, the ones that aren't funny. Not to mention he doesn't knit or crochet so has never helped in the main section.


And all of the sociopath/psychopath name calling and diagnosing of members. And much more name calling.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you for all you do, it must be time consuming but good to know you are there. Wish I could help but I struggle with technology.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> I remember reading all of those taunts. You couldn't even talk about the yarn without being ridiculed.


Not only here but it followed me to Ravelry as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Not only here but it followed me to Ravelry as well.


That is just insane behavior.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for all you do and for a great site elly69


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Subar said:


> Something one would get widespread agreement on is consensus on is the very small handful of hateful, inflammatory posters who contaminate KP. Address that, and I suspect 90% the problem is solved. A zero tolerance police on doxcing would also solve many problems.
> 
> Then what is left is identifying reincarnates of these individuals who will try to reinfest KP. However, as we see here, problematic people quickly identify themselves. Russians trolls also aren't hard to spot.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is just insane behavior.


You have no idea of the horrors that went on over at Ravelry before Casey put an end to it.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Subar said:


> Something one would get widespread agreement on is consensus on is the very small handful of hateful, inflammatory posters who contaminate KP. Address that, and I suspect 90% the problem is solved. A zero tolerance police on doxcing would also solve many problems.
> 
> Then what is left is identifying reincarnates of these individuals who will try to reinfest KP. However, as we see here, problematic people quickly identify themselves. Russians trolls also aren't hard to spot.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you because this is basically how it worked in the past. One quick PM and the complaint was looked into and addressed.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm now on a forum for people who have neurological facial pain (I had never realized how many different types there are until I got onto the forum; actually, I'd never even known there was such a thing as neurological facial pain until I suddenly developed it),
> 
> Hazel


OMG, I have trigeminal neuralgia. When I developed it I thought I would die. Things are okay for now, on 3 meds and regular facial injections. What a scourge...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You have no idea of the horrors that went on over at Ravelry before Casey put an end to it.


I'm sorry that happened. Thank goodness for people like Casey.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sorry that happened. Thank goodness for people like Casey.


We need Casey here soonest! :sm24:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Glengirl said:


> *Yes!
> 
> Thank goodness YOU and your nasty biddies have been BLOCKED from Anelisses Ravelry page AND HER NEW PAGE! as I said... they HAVE their act together over there! None of the biddies are able to access her page or harass her! *
> 
> *Check the time... I JUST snapped this screenshot of Anelisses project page that YOU and the biddies are BLOCKED from viewing, sending messages or any other forms of harassment! *


Amy give it a rest, we all know the real truth. Quit following Rocky's posts all over this forum just to post your special kind of _____

I can also pull up OLD snapshots and show the currect time on my device. Geeesh.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fan said:


> We need Casey here soonest! :sm24:


Admin right here has the same abilities as Casey. Just need to actually do it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> Admin right here has the same abilities as Casey. Just need to actually do it!


Bring it on, can't come soon enough!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fan said:


> Bring it on, can't come soon enough!


So agree!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sorry that happened. Thank goodness for people like Casey.


Casey acted and he emailed those who were victimized to inform them of the action he took. He was very transparent out it. He certainly had no motive to lie about the action he took.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The ignore feature might be problematic when it comes to member moderators though. If a member has ignored someone who is selected as a moderator, how then can the moderator issue a warning, either on a topic started by that individual or by PM?


That's the question I asked a few pages back, but no-one's responded yet. How do you think it will work?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> Admin right here has the same abilities as Casey. Just need to actually do it!


Admin had no problem taking action in the past, why they haven't for the past 13 months is anyone's guess.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> That's the question I asked a few pages back, but no-one's responded yet. How do you think it will work?


I assume that moderators will be given separate avatars to perform their services.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

One thing I would change, remove The Attic. This is for knitting and other crafts. There are enough other places for people to vent their opinions on politics. Love this site. If I wasn't working full-time I would help out. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

JoanDL said:


> One thing I would change, remove The Attic. This is for knitting and other crafts. There are enough other places for people to vent their opinions on politics. Love this site. If I wasn't working full-time I would help out. Thank you for all you do.


Well then let's also remove the Solarium, the PWF, and any other section not related to knitting or crocheting.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

If everyone made a list of the people they thought were mean-spirited or bullies or group bullies or nasty- jokes or anything- or foul mouthed, Admin compare it and mark those off the list for moderators. The bad part is that is only your opinion. Maybe a group of you agree but maybe many would not. If it could be just like it used to be with the rules being followed and posting where the rules state and the language and meanness move to the attic it would be a lot like it was. If the attic was monitored where would they move the bad stuff to?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> I assume that moderators will be given separate avatars to perform their services.


Thanks for replying. Do you have any thoughts on how ignore lists might affect the way it works? Would moderators need to remove everyone from their ignore lists for it to be effective?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> I assume that moderators will be given separate avatars to perform their services.


Why make that assumption? The moderators for the Solarium and PWF don't have separate avatars, nor do the moderators over on Ravelry.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Pure guess on my part but I would venture to guess moderators would be given an additional ID so their duties would be separate from their posting. If that’s the case, someone’s ignore list becomes moot.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

JoanDL said:


> One thing I would change, remove The Attic. This is for knitting and other crafts. There are enough other places for people to vent their opinions on politics. Love this site. If I wasn't working full-time I would help out. Thank you for all you do.


No one forces anyone to read The Attic posts. It is, like many things in life, a choice. I imagine there are many sections on KP which might contain posts which may offend you. And I am guessing you've never visited them. Take a trip to The Solarium if you want to read unbridled and uneducated rage.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Why make that assumption? The moderators for the Solarium and PWF don't have separate avatars, nor do the moderators over on Ravelry.


That's what I'm uncertain about. Would anonymity allow moderators to be biased, with no repercussions, or would having the moderators identified (as on Ravelry) cause its own problems, if they had to warn a friend to tone it down?


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Why make that assumption? The moderators for the Solarium and PWF don't have separate avatars, nor do the moderators over on Ravelry.


Considering the extreme and dangerous stalking proclivity of certain current KP members, an anonymous moderator identity seems a reasonable precaution.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Aunty M said:


> That's what I'm uncertain about. Would anonymity allow moderators to be biased, with no repercussions, or would having the moderators identified (as on Ravelry) cause its own problems, if they had to warn a friend to tone it down?


Maybe but surely the moderators actions would be overseen by admin and the report issue would still function


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Plays with Fibers said:


> Considering the extreme and dangerous stalking proclivity of certain current KP members, an anonymous moderator identity seems a reasonable precaution.


If you rid the town of the bad first, there is no need for the sheriff to be 'in hiding' - 'for protection'.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I assume that moderators will be given separate avatars to perform their services.


And, probably a way to get around the ignore feature.


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> If you rid the town of the bad first, there is no need for the sheriff to be 'in hiding' - 'for protection'.


Are you operating under the assumption log in status is required for reading the open forum? Be assured that idea is wrong. I read KP for a few minutes most days, only log in to comment less than once a week. Getting rid of the "bad" by a moderator of known identity sets up that moderator for revenge actions by the banished. An anonymous moderator identity shields the moderator from retaliation.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Plays with Fibers said:


> *Are you operating under the assumption log in status is required for reading the open forum? Be assured that idea is wrong. I read KP for a few minutes most days, only log in to comment less than once a week*.
> Getting rid of the "bad" by a moderator of known identity sets up that moderator for revenge actions by the banished. An anonymous moderator identity shields the moderator from retaliation.


What has this have to do with what I said? Where do you 'assume' I was even thinking along that line of not being logged in???

I was responding to the idea of the mod being under a cloak of secrecy.
Getting rid of the bad is to be done by the existing ADMIN now .... he/she has the power to clean up the sections first, before any mod can be effective.
-- ""If you rid the town of the bad first, there is no need for the sheriff to be 'in hiding' - 'for protection'.""--


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Plays with Fibers said:


> Are you operating under the assumption log in status is required for reading the open forum? Be assured that idea is wrong. I read KP for a few minutes most days, only log in to comment less than once a week. Getting rid of the "bad" by a moderator of known identity sets up that moderator for revenge actions by the banished. An anonymous moderator identity shields the moderator from retaliation.


If they are banished, they wouldn't be able to log in, which you have to do to be able to post.


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

Banishing the incorrigible only means they cannot post. It does not mean they are unable to read the posts in the open forum. If a moderator of known identity banishes a person, that person can continue to read any and all posts by the moderator of known identity. Thereby, gleaning any personal information revealed by the moderator in post-banishment posts. Its a waiting game. Collect enough info about the known moderator. Then put the pieces together and proceed to make havoc with the moderator's life. Anonymous moderators avoid exposing the moderators to retaliation and revenge by the mentally unstable.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Glengirl said:


> ONLY FROM THE NASTY BIDDIES.
> 
> They are really the only members that insult others work.
> 
> ...


Sorry I do not read nor open links acquired from post diving and culling from years gone by.
I can certainly post links of ALL of your special knid of crap from all of your time here.
But I have more respect for my fellow members
Take your hatred and trolling elsewhere.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Glengirl said:


> ONLY FROM THE NASTY BIDDIES.
> 
> They are really the only members that insult others work.
> 
> ...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

ivyrain said:


> If everyone made a list of the people they thought were mean-spirited or bullies or group bullies or nasty- jokes or anything- or foul mouthed, Admin compare it and mark those off the list for moderators. The bad part is that is only your opinion. Maybe a group of you agree but maybe many would not. If it could be just like it used to be with the rules being followed and posting where the rules state and the language and meanness move to the attic it would be a lot like it was. If the attic was monitored where would they move the bad stuff to?


I think the solarium was set up for people that are more conservative. They didn't like how or what was posted in the attic. There are a few, that enter the attic with the intent, of reeking havoc. They did not like they were asked, basically to shut up. So they set out to make a point, they can post where they want, and nothing could be done about it. They should be lassoed and put back in the solarium, where everyone feels the same politically.
The attic at one time, turned into a nice place, people shared recipes, jokes, daily life, and helped when a k or c question was asked.
Then the election happened, and more political was posted. Which is fine, as long as it is presented as a discussion and not as a fight.
The solarium was put into place for the conservatives to discuss the issues important to them. Not good enough I guess.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Plays with Fibers said:


> Banishing the incorrigible only means they cannot post. It does not mean they are unable to read the posts in the open forum. If a moderator of known identity banishes a person, that person can continue to read any and all posts by the moderator of known identity. Thereby, gleaning any personal information revealed by the moderator in post-banishment posts. Its a waiting game. Collect enough info about the known moderator. Then put the pieces together and proceed to make havoc with the moderator's life. Anonymous moderators avoid exposing the moderators to retaliation and revenge by the mentally unstable.


This is an example of WHY the mods should be someone outside of this forum, Not a member(s). Since the start, I believe this is a bad idea to have current member(s) be in that position. Admin wants his/her site up and running but is unwilling to actually do what is needed.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Excuse me, I said the solarium was setup for conservatives to discuss what is important to them.
The attic actually is for posts we do not want guests to see. That is what it said anyway, last time I checked. Again, there were other things not so long ago, that was not concerning any political views.
I know we have the PWF, I do not go there. 
So I don't see where I was incorrect. You can interpret it however you want.
Thank you for your opinion...


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> ONLY FROM THE NASTY BIDDIES.
> 
> They are really the only members that insult others work.
> 
> ...


You always insult Jessica-Jean's work and you have also insulted KITR's.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> Sorry I do not read nor open links acquired from post diving and culling from years gone by.
> I can certainly post links of ALL of your special knid of crap from all of your time here.
> But I have more respect for my fellow members
> Take your hatred and trolling elsewhere.


Well she's cited WindingRoad who is no longer a member here and Chrisjac who is deceased, cited me for saying I found one neckline "neater" over another, huge insult right?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I’ve read 10 pages of comments so far. I don’t have time to read them all right now. But here are my thoughts:

-Admin should publish what he/she expects of moderators and technical skills required.
-Admin should review posts of volunteers. Moderators should have a history of MODERATE posts. Not opinionless but curteous in their treatment of others.
-Moderators should cover only those sections they are subscribed to.
-There should be a trial period for anyone selected as a moderator where they can give warnings, but banishment or suspension must be discussed with administration before further action is taken. With the exception of scammers and click baiters.
-Moderators performance should be spotchecked and if not up to expectations, they should be removed from the position. 
-Moderators should have usernames that are anonymous to the pubic, but identifiable to admin. And should use their regular user names when acting as a member.
-If volunteers can be found it would useful to have members from all over the globe as it would bring us closer to 24 hour coverage.
-Site rules should be reviewed and amended as necessary. For example posting your own private personal information is permitted, but posting that of another member is not.
-There should be a way to contact moderators who can then contact admin if necessary. If admin is addressing the concerns of 50 people we are more likely to get action than if he/she is inundated with the concerns of over 100,000.

I disagree strongly that the ignore function should be removed. IRL, I get to choose who I associate with, why shouldn’t I have that ability on line. I screen my phone calls to me that is comparable to putting someone on ignore. Change the function to block if that less objectionable. But I am never going answer phone calls from drunk relatives at 2 am, I am not going to interact with those who have attacked me on line.

I disagree in using examples using retail situations as a template against having volunteer moderators. To me their use is more like pitching in to keep a work area pleasant whether than is picking up after your self in the lunch room or anwering a ringing business phone even if you aren’t the “receptionist or switch board operator”.


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> This is an example of WHY the mods should be someone outside of this forum, Not a member(s). Since the start, I believe this is a bad idea to have current member(s) be in that position. Admin wants his/her site up and running but is unwilling to actually do what is needed.


Optimal: Moderators from outside of this forum.
Likely Reality: This forum is a business. The bottom line is going to look much thinner when maximum log ins are less than 3 hundred compared to the 1000+ of past years. Admin probably cannot afford to hire outside moderators. Admin is looking at the declining numbers and trying to bail a sinking ship. Plan A: moderators from forum members. Plan B ??


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> I've read 10 pages of comments so far. I don't have time to read them all right now. But here are my thoughts:
> 
> -Admin should publish what he/she expects of moderators and technical skills required.
> -Admin should review posts of volunteers. Moderators should have a history of MODERATE posts. Not opinionless but curteous in their treatment of others.
> ...


you make good sense. :sm24:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Considering the current climate here on the forum I doubt anyone that was seriously considering it would admit to volunteering.


I think that is definitely a factor, but so is not knowing the ground rules before you start.


----------



## Knitting Nana 2 (Aug 22, 2012)

KP has kept me grounded every day since I retired in 2011...thank you for this lovely site!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> I've read 10 pages of comments so far. I don't have time to read them all right now. But here are my thoughts:
> 
> -Admin should publish what he/she expects of moderators and technical skills required.
> -Admin should review posts of volunteers. Moderators should have a history of MODERATE posts. Not opinionless but curteous in their treatment of others.
> ...


You have my nomination and vote.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

What I post or don't post is MY choice and MY choice alone.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well she's cited WindingRoad who is no longer a member here and Chrisjac who is deceased, cited me for saying I found one neckline "neater" over another, huge insult right?


Running out of material, so post diving to find anything - anything at all. Geeshh. :sm16: 
Chris was one of her first victims by insulting her work.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

This speculation is pointless, Admin is probably reviewing requests for consideration for the position, and it may take weeks until he utilizes any member. It's been interesting talk, but it's all just talk.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> Post a link! Simple. I don't go around accusing others of things without proof... that's just rude!


Oh yes, you do.

You posted a fake GoFundMe page saying it was Augustgran's but you never provided a link even though it was asked of you many times by a few of us and you have accused me of being many other members as well as non-members yet you have never provided any proof despite been asked to.

I have many times provided proof to you when you have asked for it yet you have never apologised for your lies when I have outed you.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

In light of how this topic, has turned into anything but a request for volunteers, I have emailed admin to withdraw my offer of helping to moderate.
This was not a debate, it was a request from admin. It was simply email admin, and also post here.
No one followed that request.
It quickly declined, and in all honesty, while I would hope I could be impartial, I am now, not so sure.
To many variables. 
I do feel there is so much controversy, and the attic is often the place to be called out on nastiness, but no one remembers, when we posted for help, talked about our families, our pets, our projects, recipes, and jokes.
It has become a free for all, and I find myself wading through a lot of silliness just to find a topic that is not controversial. 
So, sadly, I had to with draw my offer to admin to volunteer.
I certainly hope someone is found that fits EVERY single request or concern you ALL have.
Good luck to whoever is chosen, you will need it...
I am unwatching this topic now. It has lost interest...for me anyway.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> I think that is definitely a factor, but so is not knowing the ground rules before you start.


Exactly, which I pointed out in my first post. If Admin was monitoring this topic you would think (s)he would come back and address the questions so many of us have raised.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

books said:


> This speculation is pointless, Admin is probably reviewing requests for consideration for the position, and it may take weeks until he utilizes any member. It's been interesting talk, but it's all just talk.


Plus Ostrich will need a slew of volunteers to cover all shifts.

Get rid of those who have been tossed before and returned to hurt others and the job will not be so difficult. Keep the categories organized by moving posts to the right headings and slap wrists for swearing. This isn't rocket science once the doxxers of all stripes are dumped.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

SQM said:


> Plus Ostrich will need a slew of volunteers to cover all shifts.
> 
> Get rid of those who have been tossed before and returned to hurt others and the job will not be so difficult. Keep the categories organized by moving posts to the right headings and slap wrists for swearing. This isn't rocket science once the doxxers of all stripes are dumped.


Hey Sloth! Volunteer! And we need UK members and Australians as well.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

books said:


> Hey Sloth! Volunteer! And we need UK members and Australians as well.


Hmm! Since I just simplified the gig, I cannot say it is too strenuous for a sloth.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Exactly, which I pointed out in my first post. If Admin was monitoring this topic you would think (s)he would come back and address the questions so many of us have raised.


Perhaps, admin, feels why post it to everyone, and not just those chosen as moderators. It would make sense to me, that there is no reason for every single person to know. Admin will probably answer those questions when he contacts probable volunteers.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Exactly, which I pointed out in my first post. If Admin was monitoring this topic you would think (s)he would come back and address the questions so many of us have raised.


Another concern I have, is whether or not admin will be available very often to reply to members' questions and the complaints which will inevitably be made, such as perceived bias by a moderator. Do you see that as a potential problem if admin still isn't here very often?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> I've read 10 pages of comments so far. I don't have time to read them all right now. But here are my thoughts:
> 
> -Admin should publish what he/she expects of moderators and technical skills required.
> -Admin should review posts of volunteers. Moderators should have a history of MODERATE posts. Not opinionless but curteous in their treatment of others.
> ...


You have made very good points. I would like to add to that, however. I am a little concerned as to how much information would be available to any in-house moderators. For instance, will he/she/they have access to my email address? Or my IP address? Or any other identifying information that may be available through the inner workings of this forum? If that's the case, I certainly hope that person is more than trustworthy with a stellar reputation. Having seen some of the shenanigans pulled by a few of KP's members, I think this is a legitimate concern.

I am all for seeing this forum get back on track. :sm24:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

kponsw said:


> You have made very good points. I would like to add to that, however. I am a little concerned as to how much information would be available to any in-house moderators. For instance, will he/she/they have access to my email address? Or my IP address? Or any other identifying information that may be available through the inner workings of this forum? If that's the case, I certainly hope that person is more than trustworthy with a stellar reputation. Having seen some of the shenanigans pulled by a few of KP's members, I think this is a legitimate concern.


I agree. I hope admin returns to clarify our concerns.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Paranoia now runs rampant !
This is now an exercise in herding cats.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> Yes! The PROOF I work in a laser treatment center that you claim is located in a residential backyard.
> 
> You add a photo of the supposed backyard and there is no laser center.. only grass in the backyard. I hold no license and have NEVER had training on using lasers.
> 
> ...


That isn't what I was talking about and you know it.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> Well... the page remains and is active.
> 
> You can take that up with Casey... sounds as if you know her/him personally... lots of tattling, best guess.
> 
> ...


If the account is active, why hasn't "Annelisse" updated any of her unfinished projects from two years ago? Maybe you could suggest to 'her' that if she updates even one of those projects, it would be proof positive that the account is still active, as you claim it is. It wouldn't have to be much. You She wouldn't have to go to the trouble of adding a photo or anything, just enough of a change to show a current date on the page.

Otherwise, those are nothing more than old, static pages that Ravelry Admin didn't think worth the time to delete from their immense database.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Perhaps, admin, feels why post it to everyone, and not just those chosen as moderators. It would make sense to me, that there is no reason for every single person to know. Admin will probably answer those questions when he contacts probable volunteers.


Because knowing what the "job" entails would either en/discourage some people from applying.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

kponsw said:


> If the account is active, why hasn't "Annelisse" updated any of her unfinished projects from two years ago? Maybe you could suggest to 'her' that if she updates even one of those projects, it would be proof positive that the account is still active, as you claim it is. It wouldn't have to be much. You She wouldn't have to go to the trouble of adding a photo or anything, just enough of a change to show a current date on the page.
> 
> Otherwise, those are nothing more than old, static pages that Ravelry Admin didn't think worth the time to delete from their immense database.


That is all she has got, years old posts, fake pages . 
Lies, lies and more lies
(She already admitted she is a pro at making fake documents )


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Yes! The PROOF I work in a laser treatment center that you claim is located in a residential backyard.
> 
> You add a photo of the supposed backyard and there is no laser center.. only grass in the backyard. I hold no license and have NEVER had training on using lasers.
> 
> ...


You posted one nugget of truth.
"I hold no licence" you never have and never will hold any licence.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> I think the solarium was set up for people that are more conservative. They didn't like how or what was posted in the attic. There are a few, that enter the attic with the intent, of reeking havoc. They did not like they were asked, basically to shut up. So they set out to make a point, they can post where they want, and nothing could be done about it. They should be lassoed and put back in the solarium, where everyone feels the same politically.
> The attic at one time, turned into a nice place, people shared recipes, jokes, daily life, and helped when a k or c question was asked.
> Then the election happened, and more political was posted. Which is fine, as long as it is presented as a discussion and not as a fight.
> The solarium was put into place for the conservatives to discuss the issues important to them. Not good enough I guess.


Fortunate1, if the conservatives should have to stay in the Solarium, then why shouldn't the liberals have to stay in the Progressive Women's Forum?

The Attic was created as a place where both sides could meet and debate. How do you have a stimulating debate with those whom you agree? What would be the point of debate if everyone holds the same views? Knowing that political debate usually becomes contentious, the Attic was created as a way of hiding the contentious arguments from "public" view.

There are sections that are specifically tailored to recipes, jokes, daily chit chat, and knit/crochet advice. That was not the purpose of the Attic! It was created precisely because people on both sides liked to wreak havoc. It was not set up as the personal playground of the liberals. If you wish to only converse with like minded individuals, go to the Progressive Women's Forum. If you wish to debate real political issues, go to the Attic!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Perhaps, admin, feels why post it to everyone, and not just those chosen as moderators. It would make sense to me, that there is no reason for every single person to know. Admin will probably answer those questions when he contacts probable volunteers.


And that process eliminates all who value the site but also take a commitment to volunteer seriously. I would NEVER volunteer for ANY position/task that I didn't know exactly what I was volunteering for. And on a site where cyber stalking has occurred I would want to know if there were any protections in place before I volunteered. I might do it anyway, but I would only commit if I knew what I was getting into.

I love KP, I would love to make it better, but without knowing even as much as the time commitment expected, without knowing the parameters, Admin has seriously limited the pool of volunteers.

Transparency in the process and clarification of "rules" would only make enforcing the rules easier.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Another concern I have, is whether or not admin will be available very often to reply to members' questions and the complaints which will inevitably be made, such as perceived bias by a moderator. Do you see that as a potential problem if admin still isn't here very often?


I would hope that (s)he would be around to bounce things off of. I can see the potential for anyone that gets their hand slapped feeling there is a bias, but perhaps a way around that is for a mod to be able to share their concerns with another mod about a certain poster's post. Kind of like a second opinion if you will before action is taken for some posts. But if its a blatant violation of rules there should no second guessing on anyone's part as to why an action was taken, especially if the mod states "this post was removed due to....". The key would also be removing any quote replies that contain the original content, which I understand can screw up the flow of some topics.

Of course it could be Admin is only looking for people to move topics to the proper sections, removing spam, and making sure the rules for classified section are followed. Until (s)he states exactly what he wants its all speculation at this point.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Paranoia now runs rampant !
> This is now an exercise in herding cats.


And I fear that the end of KP is on the horizon....a paradise lost.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> I would hope that (s)he would be around to bounce things off of. I can see the potential for anyone that gets their hand slapped feeling there is a bias, but perhaps a way around that is for a mod to be able to share their concerns with another mod about a certain poster's post. Kind of like a second opinion if you will before action is taken for some posts. But if its a blatant violation of rules there should no second guessing on anyone's part as to why an action was taken, especially if the mod states "this post was removed due to....". The key would also be removing any quote replies that contain the original content, which I understand can screw up the flow of some topics.
> 
> Of course it could be Admin is only looking for people to move topics to the proper sections, removing spam, and making sure the rules for classified section are followed. Until (s)he states exactly what he wants its all speculation at this point.


Thanks. I guess time will tell.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

kponsw said:


> You have made very good points. I would like to add to that, however. I am a little concerned as to how much information would be available to any in-house moderators. For instance, will he/she/they have access to my email address? Or my IP address? Or any other identifying information that may be available through the inner workings of this forum? If that's the case, I certainly hope that person is more than trustworthy with a stellar reputation. Having seen some of the shenanigans pulled by a few of KP's members, I think this is a legitimate concern.
> 
> I am all for seeing this forum get back on track. :sm24:


Those are all valid concerns, I would hope moderators would only have access to information that is available to all KP members and their greatest strength would be expedited contact with admin. I'm sorry I can't remember who posted the suggestion of moderator #1, #2 etc. But I would hope members could contact moderator #x, if they had issues with moderator #y. I agree I want to see KP back on track.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

sockit2me said:


> Paranoia now runs rampant !
> This is now an exercise in herding cats.


you made me smile, funny guy


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Fortunate1, if the conservatives should have to stay in the Solarium, then why shouldn't the liberals have to stay in the Progressive Women's Forum?
> 
> The Attic was created as a place where both sides could meet and debate. How do you have a stimulating debate with those whom you agree? What would be the point of debate if everyone holds the same views? Knowing that political debate usually becomes contentious, the Attic was created as a way of hiding the contentious arguments from "public" view.
> 
> There are sections that are specifically tailored to recipes, jokes, daily chit chat, and knit/crochet advice. That was not the purpose of the Attic! It was created precisely because people on both sides liked to wreak havoc. It was not set up as the personal playground of the liberals. If you wish to only converse with like minded individuals, go to the Progressive Women's Forum. If you wish to debate real political issues, go to the Attic!


Actually, it says under the attic, for topics we don't want our guests to see.
It is not a debate, on both sides, the politics turns into a name calling free for all. 
Or personal information, or mudslinging.
A debate is presenting your reasons, and opinions. A rational back and forth.
I do not go to the solarium or PWF, as I have differing views on many topics, may agree with conservatives, may not. May agree with liberals may not. Not everything one side or the others state as true, rings truth with me.
It is moot now, as I have withdrawn my offer to moderate.
Thanks though I value your opinion, it may be different than mine, but certainly see your point.
I am sorry, I disagree.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> If KP were not a business I might feel differently about the use of volunteer moderators. When I enter a store I don't expect to be asked if I'd like to clean up a mess left in one of the bathrooms by another customer or even in a public park for that matter. The owner of this site derives income from advertising based on the number of users exposed to that advertising. We are in essence aiding the owner of this site in his/her earning of income. The costs of operating the site should be borne by the site owner. If he/she doesn't have the time to devote to the running of the site then PAY employees to do so, just as other business owners have to. Paid employees have more of a vested interest in seeing that a business is successful. Volunteers may work well for non-profits but KP is hardly a non-profit organization. Volunteers also lose interest quickly, just ask any organization which depends on volunteers, there's generally a revolving door. Interest may initially be keen but usually wanes with time.


 Knitting in the Rockies this is what I have been thinking too

I once owned a community board in the early 2000s and it was a lot of work even though it was much much smaller than KP. I made no money on it as I kept advertising off the board. Yes, I had volunteer moderators, and they helped keep the rules enforced with me. As we all wanted was a pleasant community of like-minded peeps.

I also just moderated on a couple of other boards in that time period that had advertising and finally realized that the owners were making money off my hard work.

I seriously thought about volunteering here and then I realized, especially after reading some of the bickering replies in the first several pages...No, No no! I'm not going there.

Cheers!
:sm05:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> And that process eliminates all who value the site but also take a commitment to volunteer seriously. I would NEVER volunteer for ANY position/task that I didn't know exactly what I was volunteering for. And on a site where cyber stalking has occurred I would want to know if there were any protections in place before I volunteered. I might do it anyway, but I would only commit if I knew what I was getting into
> 
> I love KP, I would love to make it better, but without knowing even as much as the time commitment expected, without knowing the parameters, Admin has seriously limited the pool of volunteers.
> 
> Transparency in the process and clarification of "rules" would only make enforcing the rules easier.


Because, you do not have to accept the position of volunteer, once you have been given the information by admin. You still have an option to bow out. 
I just think if everyone knew, perhaps it could lead to more trolling or whatever. 
I was not trained to be a volunteer at the food bank, or gleaners network until I went to work the first time.
You have a rough idea of what a moderator would do. How it is done, or gone about is not important, it is important that if you feel you would or would not make a good moderator.
If you can commit, but you do not have to accept being a moderator, no one does, if it proves to not be something you can do, in good faith, then refuse.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for this site. I thoroughly enjoy it. I'm sorry life events have gotten in your way. I'm sure there is someone or ones who have more knowledge than I who will be willing to help you. Bless you for all you do for us.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You would be the *worst* moderator ever! You think you know everything, and you berate anyone who disagrees with you!


You know, it is hard to know who would be the best or worst. Just b/c people here bicker, joke, etc. about stuff or others, doesn't mean they are this way in real life. It could be the quite opposite.
I think many of us , with few exceptions would get along quite well in real life and without all the drama.
There are people here I don't agree with on everything but many of them would be great moderators.
They would have to stay more neutral.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

peppered said:


> You know, it is hard to know who would be the best or worst. Just b/c people here bicker, joke, etc. about stuff or others, doesn't mean they are this way in real life. It could be the quite opposite.
> I think many of us , with few exceptions would get along quite well in real life and without all the drama.
> There are people here I don't agree with on everything but many of them would be great moderators.
> They would have to stay more neutral.


More neutral? A moderator needs to be neutral period!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> More neutral? A moderator needs to be neutral period!


You are right.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Because, you do not have to accept the position of volunteer, once you have been given the information by admin. You still have an option to bow out.
> I just think if everyone knew, perhaps it could lead to more trolling or whatever.
> I was not trained to be a volunteer at the food bank, or gleaners network until I went to work the first time.
> You have a rough idea of what a moderator would do. How it is done, or gone about is not important, it is important that if you feel you would or would not make a good moderator.
> If you can commit, but you do not have to accept being a moderator, no one does, if it proves to not be something you can do, in good faith, then refuse.


You have made some points to consider, but I don't see how knowing the broad strokes (at a minimum) of what is expected, would result in more trolling. I can tell from the comments that many of us have only a VERY vague idea of what a moderator does and how that might play out on KP. If you could tell me how you see increased trolling playing out, please tell me in a pm. There is something here I am not understanding.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> You have made some points to consider, but I don't see how knowing the broad strokes (at a minimum) of what is expected, would result in more trolling. I can tell from the comments that many of us have only a VERY vague idea of what a moderator does and how that might play out on KP. If you could tell me how you see increased trolling playing out, please tell me in a pm. There is something here I am not understanding.


Plenty info on line to research and learn to give anybody an idea. It really isn't a rocket science. Just need someone who has the time and is more or less articulate to communicate with members.
http://work.chron.com/moderator-duties-21978.html


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> Thank YOU for keeping KP running. Don't know what I would do without it with my morning coffee. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


I feel exactly the same way. 
Sometimes the nasties are a bit much, but as many others have pointed out we each can make choices as to which topics we open and read.
Thank you for all your efforts.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Really love this site! Thank you!


----------



## Never e-nuff (Dec 10, 2018)

Glengirl said:


> Post a link! Simple. I don't go around accusing others of things without proof... that's just rude!


Let's then have your proof of Chez being every user you accuse her of. While you're at it provide the same for Cindye's alleged sock puppets, and KITR's, and all the others you accuse. Why, you can't even decide who I'm a sock puppet for, can you, Lisa, Amy, Glen, and on, and on, and on.

Simple. Otherwise you're rude. Not to mention a liar and a coward. Enjoy!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> Paranoia now runs rampant !
> This is now an exercise in herding cats.


Wouldnt be surprised if admin just pulls the plug rather than wade though this. ????‍♀


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> And I fear that the end of KP is on the horizon....a paradise lost.


Well you couldn't blame admin if he pulled the plug rather than wade through this quagmire.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

beanscene said:


> Well you couldn't blame admin if he pulled the plug rather than wade through this quagmire.


If he/she reads all the crap thats being said, I should think the plug will be pulled,thinking theres more crackpots than normal people--- and who would blame him/her. Why bother with a bunch of school kids having hissy fits.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> I remember reading all of those taunts. You couldn't even talk about the yarn without being ridiculed.


I remember when I'd not been a member for very long and I got 2 horrid pms demanding I give them my pattern(my own design). I was told I was selfish when I said that particular pattern was one I sell so sorry I was not willing to give it away as it wouldn't be fair to my customers who had paid for it.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Aunty M said:


> That's what I'm uncertain about. Would anonymity allow moderators to be biased, with no repercussions, or would having the moderators identified (as on Ravelry) cause its own problems, if they had to warn a friend to tone it down?


Normally it's a team decision. Dubious posts/threads are flagged moved to an admin room and looked at by more than one moderator where some kind of decision is made.

Such as edit, deleted, warning given to poster, poster given the reason with referrence to the rules. bans considered etc etc.

If it's simply a thread in the wrong section it's moved to the correct section and the thread starter is sent a pm to let them know which section their thread has been moved to.

For spam normally whichever moderator see it deletes the thread and bans the spammer asap.

I hope that answers your querries. (I've run my own forum in the past, and am part of the admin team on another )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aisles said:


> I remember when I'd not been a member for very long and I got 2 horrid pms demanding I give them my pattern(my own design). I was told I was selfish when I said that particular pattern was one I sell so sorry I was not willing to give it away as it wouldn't be fair to my customers who had paid for it.


I have received a couple of PM's from people I'd never been aware of- giving blistering opinion of my 
User Name, some do hide behind their keyboards!
Although I have myself been guilty of getting caustic when someone has angered me, and I've hit send, without cooling down.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> If he/she reads all the crap thats being said, I should think the plug will be pulled,thinking theres more crackpots than normal people--- and who would blame him/her. Why bother with a bunch of school kids having hissy fits.


You are right so I am out of here.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Chezl said:


> You are right so I am out of here.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Very revealing and fairly typical of how seemingly ‘innocent’ posts degenerate into farce these days. No wonder people don’t bother with KP so much nowadays. Admin needs no further proof of the problem he/she faces than these 30+ pages.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I assume that moderators will be given separate avatars to perform their services.


I cannot imagine otherwise.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> ...
> I can certainly post links of ALL of your special kind of crap from all of your time here. ...


No, you cannot, because - before Admin went on hiatus . she had had her most egregious posts/topics deleted.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> What I post or don't post is MY choice and MY choice alone.


Absolutely!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Paranoia now runs rampant !
> This is now an exercise in herding cats.


. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you cannot, because - before Admin went on hiatus . she had had her most egregious posts/topics deleted.


Pleassseeee............ You do not know whether I can or can not. You have no idea --- but I will tell you anyway -----------
I meant her current ID name.
But yes I know a few folks who do have snapshots of her prior crap that was deleted (and those that were not).
Also, there still are indeed much much more of her crap in her old name(s) still here. Not as vicious as the ones that were deleted -- but still very vicious.
Belittling and hatred towards folks career, looks, lifestyle, choices in anything yarny, sex life, choice of mates, also mates careers, etc.
She was also doxxing back then too. Some of those sideline comments of the doxxing is still here, in her own glory of type writing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Augustgran said:


> You posted one nugget of truth.
> "I hold no licence" you never have and never will hold any licence.


Oh, let's not jump to conclusions! She probably does have a driver's license.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Aisles said:


> Normally it's a team decision. Dubious posts/threads are flagged moved to an admin room and looked at by more than one moderator where some kind of decision is made.
> 
> Such as edit, deleted, warning given to poster, poster given the reason with referrence to the rules. bans considered etc etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Your explanation is helpful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> *Yes!
> 
> Thank goodness YOU and your nasty biddies have been BLOCKED from Anelisses Ravelry page AND HER NEW PAGE! as I said... they HAVE their act together over there! None of the biddies are able to access her page or harass her! *
> 
> *Check the time... I JUST snapped this screenshot of Anelisses project page that YOU and the biddies are BLOCKED from viewing, sending messages or any other forms of harassment! *


This has nothing to do with the original post. Could we please stick to the subject matter. Thanks.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you, Admin for continuing to have this wonderful site which so many of us love and count on for many things. Hoping your quest is a successful one and can weed out toxic folks.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> I thank you very much for your hard work on this site.
> 
> I would like to suggest if someone has placed anyone on ignore that ignore should automatically extends back to them.
> 
> ...


I had left this thread but was alerted to your post by a friend.

I assume you mean yourself when you mention the fact that members harass other members by including their names in the titles of threads? These threads started by you are only from this month.

The Bratt Seems Obsessed With Me!
First: knittingthyme on Jan 28, 2019 12:19:46
Last: craftygal58 on Jan 30, 2019 01:43:20
Posts: 21 Views: 450
in The Attic
For Fortunate1
First: knittingthyme on Jan 21, 2019 22:41:06
Last: knittingthyme on Jan 22, 2019 13:23:38
Posts: 4 Views: 328
in The Attic

KITR - That Florida Man Is Brian Kolfage A Triple Amputee Air Force Veteran
First: knittingthyme on Jan 11, 2019 17:00:15
Last: craftygal58 on Jan 14, 2019 02:50:02
Posts: 13 Views: 211
in The Attic
Karma666
First: knittingthyme on Jan 8, 2019 08:00:59
Last: Glengirl on Jan 8, 2019 16:38:38
Posts: 16 Views: 467
in The Attic

Karma666
First: knittingthyme on Jan 8, 2019 07:58:42
Last: mambrose3 on Jan 8, 2019 10:05:17
Posts: 2 Views: 805
in General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)

Two Posts Augustgran Threatens Violence Against Glengirl
First: knittingthyme on Jan 7, 2019 14:45:14
Last: Glengirl on Jan 7, 2019 21:35:33
Posts: 10 Views: 293
in The Attic

Two Posts Augustgran Threatens Violence Against Glengirl
First: knittingthyme on Jan 7, 2019 14:34:55
Last: rujam on Jan 11, 2019 04:36:49
Posts: 16 Views: 742
in General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)

Der fishermann
First: knittingthyme on Jan 7, 2019 10:24:26
Last: kneonknitter on Jan 9, 2019 01:47:43
Posts: 10 Views: 817
in General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)

Neurotic Stalker Chezl!!!
First: knittingthyme on Jan 6, 2019 22:43:48
Last: gozolady on Jan 11, 2019 08:19:47
Posts: 30 Views: 1400
in General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Admin, I will just add my thanks to the many others at the beginning of this post. My experience has been mainly very positive. I read it almost daily. Mostly I find resources and help from people who love fiber crafts. From day to day, it seems the number of posts that appear inappropriate are very few, and the majority of posts are helpful, interesting and/or enjoyable. It is very easy for me to just skip over anything I do not want to read. I hope you get some good help to monitor this very busy site.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> Thank you for proving my point!
> 
> You stalk and constantly harass/share MY personal information!
> 
> ...


You are not interesting enough to stalk so stop big noting yourself.

We have each other on Ignore so your comment about the automatic ignore feature is moot.

I replied to this part of your post. It shows you are included in the part about harassing and being childish. I never said I didn't use names in the titles of my threads but then again I didn't complain about anyone doing it.

*knittingthyme wrote:
I would also like to see in the rules that NO topic titles can include the names of other members.
This is used to harasss members who they ignore! Childish at best!*

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I would be interested in learning what is required of a moderator.
I've lots of free time . I love kp for all its bits and pieces. It's a beautiful community for so many.
So glad you are seeking the assistance that you need. You've done a marvelous job, and continuing the maintenance of this site is of course a big job. 
Hopefully more moderators will be just what you need to free up some of your time.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Chezl said:


> You are not interesting enough to stalk so stop big noting yourself.
> 
> We have each other on Ignore so your comment about the automatic ignore feature is moot.
> 
> ...


If she would like to see a rule that titles may not include the names of other members, there's nothing preventing her from setting the bar higher and stopping engaging in such behavior herself. Sounds like a, "do as I say not as I do" type of scenario.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Admin said:


> Good morning all, some of you are aware of this but this thread is for everyone.
> 
> I know that I have let you down when it comes to the day to day management of the site. Spammers and trolls have gotten through and it has caused enough damage. Due to other circumstances I can't be here as much. I still do what I can regarding server upkeep and outages.
> 
> ...


I tried to email this email and it kept failing. Don't know who's end it is on.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

linkan said:


> I tried to email this email and it kept failing. Don't know who's end it is on.


Are you receiving a delivery failure notice? For quite some time emails to the site were failing because the recipient inbox was full! No one from the site was even bothering to open and read our emails. Messages to admin still go unread. I checked all of the messages I have sent admin over the past year, including one from 2 days ago, not a single one has been read. It doesn't seem like our input is really wanted.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Are you receiving a delivery failure notice? For quite some time emails to the site were failing because the recipient inbox was full! No one from the site was even bothering to open and read our emails. Messages to admin still go unread. I checked all of the messages I have sent admin over the past year, including one from 2 days ago, not a single one has been read. It doesn't seem like our input is really wanted.


It should work though since it appears to be a dedicated gmail address set up solely for responses to this topic. Of course it could also be flooded with emails from people using it to voice their complaints about behavior on this topic. Then again it could be user error.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> It should work though since it appears to be a dedicated gmail address set up solely for responses to this topic. Of course it could also be flooded with emails from people using it to voice their complaints about behavior on this topic. Then again it could be user error.


What should be and what actually is, can be two different things with this site. You've been around long enough to know that.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

knittingthyme said:


> Another brainless child!


YOU brought the subject up. Don't approve of the behavior, then don't engage in it yourself. Your first reaction of course is to resort to name calling.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

knittingthyme said:


> As do most of your friends!


Since when are we talking about friends? Your friends have some fairly nasty behaviors but I'm not talking about them, lets not deflect.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh, let's not jump to conclusions! She probably does have a driver's license.


And maybe a dog licence.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you for the notice Admin. I thought it was something like this.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

knittingthyme said:


> I know this is hard for you to grasp but deflecting from you is a good thing!


Obviously you don't know the meaning of the word deflection.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Admin said:


> who would like to help moderate this site?


Heh heh heh....couldn't resist....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need the ignore function - you are never going to get rid of all the trolls - so we need a way to keep them out. --- sam



trish2222 said:


> I think when the trolls are eliminated (soon please!) the ignore function should be disabled. It's caused more contention rather than lessened it. It's worthy of debate for another day.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Poor Ostrich. He has given up in disgust and logged off.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Poor Ostrich. He has given up in disgust and logged off.


Can you blame him or her?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Are you receiving a delivery failure notice? For quite some time emails to the site were failing because the recipient inbox was full! No one from the site was even bothering to open and read our emails. Messages to admin still go unread. I checked all of the messages I have sent admin over the past year, including one from 2 days ago, not a single one has been read. It doesn't seem like our input is really wanted.


That's exactly what happened. It's very sad though really. What we have here is SO beautiful . I've made lifelong friends here from all over the world. This place is important to all of us. I can only hope things are resolved soon, so that we can continue to have this amazing site.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> Poor Ostrich. He has given up in disgust and logged off.


What does he/she do when they are logged on anyway? Nothing as far as I can see.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Granny41 said:


> Poor Ostrich. He has given up in disgust and logged off.


Can hardly blame him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's exactly what happened. It's very sad though really. What we have here is SO beautiful . I've made lifelong friends here from all over the world. This place is important to all of us. I can only hope things are resolved soon, so that we can continue to have this amazing site.


Think twice about volunteering. I'm very concerned about the future availability of the site.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you blame him or her?


Not at all. There has been an overload of self praise from a certain area.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> What does he/she do when they are logged on anyway? Nothing as far as I can see.


Certainly nothing noticeable.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

linkan said:


> That's exactly what happened. It's very sad though really. What we have here is SO beautiful . I've made lifelong friends here from all over the world. This place is important to all of us. I can only hope things are resolved soon, so that we can continue to have this amazing site.


Goes to show you how important the voice of members is taken.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Poor Ostrich. He has given up in disgust and logged off.


Is it nice to call someone this? Do you even know him?


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

budasha said:


> Is it nice to call someone this? Do you even know him?


What I said is not derogatory. That is what his Avatar is. You can find this yourself


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

KP and a cup of coffee serve as my morning "wake-up" call--I've learned so much, met new friends, shared my poetry, received excellent ideas--a super-wonderful site. Thanks for all you do. You ARE appreciated!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

budasha said:


> Is it nice to call someone this? Do you even know him?


Admin has been called Ostrich since the day this forum went live due to his/her avatar. Though it is a fitting avatar when you think about it and what they say about Ostriches.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Admin has been called Ostrich since the day this forum went live due to his/her avatar. Though it is a fitting avatar when you think about it and what they say about Ostriches.


Touché


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> What I said is not derogatory. That is what his Avatar is. You can find this yourself


Oh, so sorry. I missed that particular post. I thought you were referring to someone else.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Admin has been called Ostrich since the day this forum went live due to his/her avatar. Though it is a fitting avatar when you think about it and what they say about Ostriches.


I guess I had my head in the sand because I never noticed.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

The Reader said:


> Please be specific about what helping to moderate would involve.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you for your honesty needing help! ????


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

budasha said:


> Oh, so sorry. I missed that particular post. I thought you were referring to someone else.


It's ok. Don't fret.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

budasha said:


> I guess I had my head in the sand because I never noticed.


Perhaps you can borrow admin's avatar when he/she isn't using it.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Admin started this thread in an attempt to get some members to volunteer to help moderate the forum. I fear it will have been counter-productive. I’ve not read every page but, unfortunately, all it does is show why I, and a lot of others, have been less interested in KP of late.
The sort of members who would be suitable helpers will not apply. Who wants to spend their time sorting out this sort of stuff???


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Has admin replied back to "The Reader wrote:
Please be specific about what helping to moderate would involve.

Thanks." ?
I too would like to know, BUT, I don't want to read thru 40 pages of posts. I did go to the Admin's home page, and did not see where they have posted since the Original posting of this topic.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Has admin replied back to "The Reader wrote:
> Please be specific about what helping to moderate would involve.
> 
> Thanks." ?
> I too would like to know, BUT, I don't want to read thru 40 pages of posts. I did go to the Admin's home page, and did not see where they have posted since the Original posting of this topic.


You went to the right place, Admin's profile page, where anyone can read all his posts. No, he hasn't been back. If he's responded to anyone by PM or e-mail, no one but the sender and receiver can know.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cyber Granny said:


> And maybe a dog licence.


The police are quite strict about driver's licenses. The smaller powers-that-be are less so about dog licenses. I think I know of more never-licensed dogs than those who have their tags - but that's Montreal. Maybe they're more assiduous where she lives?


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever looked at Admin's Feed Back. They should read the rules and delete them, as they have NOTHING to do with buying and selling, only bashing the Admin.
From the Rules:

Feedback and user rating system

To access user's feedback listing, click on their profile and follow the link next to the "feedback" label. You can check feedback left for you by clicking on "My Profile" link at the top.

Feedback stats consist of two numbers, the total number of feedback entries for the user and the rate of positive entries.

Users can remove feedback entries that they had left for others. This is done to allow direct conflict resolution. In other words, if someone posts negative feedback to your account and later you work things out, that person can remove the negative entry instantly.

The feedback system coverts two types of transactions: buying/selling and trading/swapping.

For each entry, you can rate your overall experience with the user as positive or negative. Additionally, you can enter comments about the transaction which took place. The amount of details in the comments is up to you.

You may not leave feedback entries for your own account, not even in response to others. Doing so skews the ratings.

Buying/selling feedback

From buyers:

When you order a product or a service from another user, please leave her feedback stating that you were a buyer and describe your experience with the purchase.

Your feedback could help future potential buyers decide if the seller is trustworthy and reliable.

From sellers:

When you sell a product or render a service to another user, please leave her feedback stating that you were a seller and specify if the payment was prompt and communication clear.

Positive ratings

In order for the feedback system to have any meaning, ratings have to be genuine. So please don't inflate feedback counts by making up positive entries. Each feedback entry should represent a real transaction.

Other than that, there aren't any rules governing positive ratings. The only condition is that each feedback entry must represent an actual transaction. You can't leave feedback simply because the other person is "nice". This would defeat the purpose of the feedback system.

Negative ratings

With negative ratings, things are not as simple. In general, please think twice before posting negative feedback. If it can be avoided at all, then it's best not to post anything. Negative rating option is only meant for cases when it's obvious that the user's actions were malicious and intentional. It's a way to let others know about dishonest or irresponsible users and prevent any further damage.

Also, before leaving negative rating for anybody, please take into account factors outside of that person's control, such as family emergencies, illnesses, and other objective obstacles which could be preventing the user form fulfilling her obligations.

When leaving negative feedback for another person, please be prepared to provide a solid explanation in case the other user questions your feedback and informs the moderators.

If you receive negative rating from another user, first try to PM that person and find out how the issue can be resolved. Each user can remove the feedback entries they created. So if you manage to work things out, that same person would be able to remove her feedback entry from your profile. This is by far the best way to settle it.

If you just can't agree on something with another user, then please PM Admin and explain the situation.

One thing to note: since all deals are made directly between users, you can't expect the administration or the moderators to resolve all issues. We will try our best, but ultimately it's up to the individual users.

Frivolous or vindictive feedback

Each feedback entry is judged on its own merit. So if one user posts a justified negative rating and gets an unjustified negative rating in return, then the latter one will be removed.

As stated above, the best way to deal with negative feedback is to work it out with the other person by addressing the issue.

DISCLAIMER: Administration reserves the right to delete any feedback entries deemed inappropriate. But users are solely responsible for the feedback entries they leave for others.


Jessica-Jean said:


> You went to the right place, Admin's profile page, where anyone can read all his posts. No, he hasn't been back. If he's responded to anyone by PM or e-mail, no one but the sender and receiver can know.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You went to the right place, Admin's profile page, where anyone can read all his posts. No, he hasn't been back. If he's responded to anyone by PM or e-mail, no one but the sender and receiver can know.


Apparently not even reading emails sent to the email address that he set up for the purpose of soliciting volunteers. Scroll back a bit, emails are being sent back because the in box is full!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Has anyone ever looked at Admin's Feed Back. They should read the rules and delete them, as they have NOTHING to do with buying and selling, only bashing the Admin.
> From the Rules:
> 
> Feedback and user rating system
> ...


Umm ... I must admit to never having scrolled down on Admin's profile far enough to see any feedback. Given his seeming lack of involvement over the last 13 months, I can well understand some posting there with the faint hope that he'd see and pay more attention.

Anyway, I believe only Admin can alter feedback once it's posted.


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for all that you do to keep this site open.


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for all that you do to keep this site open.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

CaroleD53 said:


> Admin started this thread in an attempt to get some members to volunteer to help moderate the forum. I fear it will have been counter-productive. I've not read every page but, unfortunately, all it does is show why I, and a lot of others, have been less interested in KP of late.
> The sort of members who would be suitable helpers will not apply. Who wants to spend their time sorting out this sort of stuff???


I agree!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

It is so tiresome to hear the bickering. I wish everyone would try to be a little kinder to each other.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> Has admin replied back to "The Reader wrote:
> Please be specific about what helping to moderate would involve.
> 
> Thanks." ?
> I too would like to know, BUT, I don't want to read thru 40 pages of posts. I did go to the Admin's home page, and did not see where they have posted since the Original posting of this topic.


I scrolled through perhaps the first 30 pages. I'm not surprised he hasn't been back. He's probably running for the hills ????. What started as an attempt to enlist help has just turned into an almighty display of all that is wrong with KP at the moment. The poor guy won't know where to start!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

CaroleD53 said:


> I scrolled through perhaps the first 30 pages. I'm not surprised he hasn't been back. He's probably running for the hills ????. What started as an attempt to enlist help has just turned into an almighty display of all that is wrong with KP at the moment. The poor guy won't know where to start!


Carole, if he had been minding the store for the past thirteen months things might be quite different here. This is , after all, a commercial venture.


----------



## Chris Michigan knitter (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you so much for all of your hard work. I have worked on computers for over 20 years and know it can be frustrating. Retired now, but still can be a little frustrating. Thanks again for all your hard work. Chris


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Perhaps you can borrow admin's avatar when he/she isn't using it.


 :sm09:


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

such a sad state of affairs. I cannot be the only one who spends so much less time here nowadays. A quick scan through newest pictures and topics which to be honest doesn’t take long as there seem to be far fewer posts☹


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Glengirl said:


> Hey, call center phone person... get a CLUE!
> 
> The email is a gmail account. It is not FULL... he can only receive 500 messages per day.
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Glengirl said:


> *Hey, call center phone person... get a CLUE!
> 
> Where do YOU come up with the asinine ASSumption the emails are not being read and responded to?
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

When a member states they received a delivery failure notice because the inbox is full, that's not an assumption! Perhaps if you weren't so upset about being replaced by Melissa you might have a better attitude.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

The correct email to send responses on this request is in his/her original post on this topic. Perhaps the member that sent an email used the address for admin here, instead of the one he intends us to use.
I sent two, on to volunteer, and then after this topic turned into a hot mess, another saying I don't think in light of this topic, that I would be sure I could be impartial. I would like to think I would be, but in all fairness to everyone, I am not 100% sure that my opinion wouldn't be bias

I can just imagine if admin had placed what a moderators job entailed, it would be just more questions and advice, and requests and than those would all have to be answered, or there would be more complaining and whining. This topic is a perfect example of WHY there are no details given.
For crying out loud, I can not for the life of me figure out why this topic goes on and on and on. The original post says to email admin, and also post here...well, we see no one can follow simple instructions. Why would it be different if those requirements were posted also??
This topic had very simple directions.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

A gmail account can receive as many as 86,400 emails per day but the limit for sending is 500.

https://support.google.com/a/answer/1366776?hl=en

Obviously if someone is receiving an email back from a gmail account that the "in box" is full, the account holder hasn't cleaned out or read emails in a VERY long time!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah, that's moderator material right there...someone who calls another woman an old bag.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Read her next response, she verified receiving an inbox full message on her returned email. Several people have received the same message. A different message is displayed if an invalid email address is used.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Read her next response, she verified receiving an inbox full message on her returned email. Several people have received the same message. A different message is displayed if an invalid email address is used.


It doesn't fit into her scheme to add the truth.
~~~~~~~~~
linkan response:

Knitting in the Rockys wrote:
Are you receiving a delivery failure notice? For quite some time emails to the site were failing because the recipient inbox was full! No one from the site was even bothering to open and read our emails. Messages to admin still go unread. I checked all of the messages I have sent admin over the past year, including one from 2 days ago, not a single one has been read. It doesn't seem like our input is really wanted.

linkan wrote:
That's exactly what happened. It's very sad though really. What we have here is SO beautiful . I've made lifelong friends here from all over the world. This place is important to all of us. I can only hope things are resolved soon, so that we can continue to have this amazing site.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys wrote:
Yeah, that's moderator material right there...someone who calls another woman an old bag.



Glengirl said:


> SHE CALLS HERSELF A BIDDY! Just as you do!


Sorry Amy, you are wrong! I have never called myself a biddy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> Knitting in the Rockys wrote:
> Yeah, that's moderator material right there...someone who calls another woman an old bag.
> 
> Sorry Amy, you are wrong! I have never called myself a biddy.


You caught that too that every one of those copied posts has a posting from AmyKnits? What a coincidence!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for all your diligence. This is the most awesome site I have ever seen. You are a treasure.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> You caught that too that every one of those copied posts has a posting from AmyKnits? What a coincidence!


No I don't notice because I do not open her links. 
But I do see that she still thinks I am someone else. Why? Because I post links on the forum. Because I mention Copyrights. Because she thinks I am from the same country. Another member thinks I am this other person because I use the word 'slam'. :sm16: :sm16:
It is all just a part of her trolling.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> The TRUTH... something you will NEVER GET from RockIES... (and apparently YOU, either) is the woman SAID she received a DELIVERY FAILURE MESSAGE, not a MAILBOX FULL MESSAGE as RockIES the pathological liar said.
> 
> Knitting in the Rockys wrote:
> Are you receiving a *delivery failure notice*?
> ...


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Does anyone else see an out of control personality disorder here ??


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> It doesn't fit into her scheme to add the truth.
> ~~~~~~~~~
> linkan response:
> 
> ...


The truth never fits into her scheme of things.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> Does anyone else see an out of control personality disorder here ??


Yes, it's as clear as a vial of Thorazine!


----------



## MerinoMEG (Jan 8, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Does anyone else see an out of control personality disorder here ??


Absolutely....she goes on and on and on.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

MerinoMEG said:


> Absolutely....she goes on and on and on.


Like the non-stop propaganda broadcasts from Zeesen, DE during the days of Nazi rule in Germany. Above post is a classic example.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> Does anyone else see an out of control personality disorder here ??


Everyone sees it. There may be a couple who are willfully blind.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Firstsoprano said:


> Everyone sees it. There may be a couple who are willfully blind.


Willfully blind or equally as disturbed?


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Willfully blind or equally as disturbed?


You are right. To be willfully blind they have to be quite disturbed.


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> Does anyone else see an out of control personality disorder here ??


Her frenetic panic reminds me of a steer getting caught in a quicksand bog. The more she thrashes around, the deeper she gets buried in the quicksand of her delusions. Not pretty. Sure wish she could get the treatment she needs.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

One doesn’t have to be a doctor to SEE a disorder in progress.
(But when you quack like a duck.....maybe you are a duck.)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sent you an e-mail.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> Does anyone else see an out of control personality disorder here ??


ummmm, yep!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Does anyone else see an out of control personality disorder here ??


Oh yes........deplorable behaviour from this out of control individual with no OFF switch. Jen.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> What does he/she do when they are logged on anyway? Nothing as far as I can see.


Maybe looking around and reads some posts?
Maybe he/she does not have the time to sit and monitor the site and that's why is looking for help/solution?
We don't know one's life situation so don't judge.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

So, are we clear on what trolling and hateful posts look like? Shouldn’t be hard for admin or administrators to identify problematic posters. No special degree or skills needed!


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

So, are we clear on what trolling and hateful posts look like? Shouldn’t be hard for admin or administrators to identify problematic posters. No special degree or skills needed!


----------



## SiblingRivalry (Jul 8, 2018)

cindye6556 said:


> Hazel this is the very reason _"For example, if someone shows us a picture of his or her work and someone else doesn't like what he or she is seeing, then simply don't comment. Why hurt someone else's feelings?"_ some of us no longer post pictures here or on Ravelry of projects, or even mention what we might be working on. It only takes being drug through the mud once.


Agreed!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> One doesn't have to be a doctor to SEE a disorder in progress.
> (But when you quack like a duck.....maybe you are a duck.)


The lunatic always thinks they are the sane one and everyone else is crazy.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Subar said:


> So, are we clear on what trolling and hateful posts look like? Shouldn't be hard for admin or administrators to identify problematic posters. No special degree or skills needed!


More than enough on this topic alone.


----------



## Owlie (Sep 19, 2011)

Subar said:


> So, are we clear on what trolling and hateful posts look like? Shouldn't be hard for admin or administrators to identify problematic posters. No special degree or skills needed!


The sad truth is, Admin could clean this forum up with a couple of hours of using the delete key, why doesn't he/she?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Does anyone else see an out of control personality disorder here ??


Yes- very definitely!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Glengirl said:


> Hi AuntyM! Im not sure if you are aware, but KP already has many active moderators.
> 
> You could just ask one of them what is involved.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Glengirl. A good idea. I'm embarrassed to admit I hadn't even thought to do that. :sm12:

Btw, I sent you an email.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lilyan said:


> It is so tiresome to hear the bickering. I wish everyone would try to be a little kinder to each other.


I so agree with you Lilyan, we ''normal'' people have offered our thanks to admin-- the not so normal folk have had their snarky say, so let it go now and all play nicely, this is/ was a very nice place to be, I enjoy reading about peoples work and seeing photos and would miss that if we lose it.
Have a good day everybody :sm01:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

bevvyreay said:


> such a sad state of affairs. I cannot be the only one who spends so much less time here nowadays. A quick scan through newest pictures and topics which to be honest doesn't take long as there seem to be far fewer posts☹


True but when needed I still get so much help and virtually instant support from fellow KPers. So much more good than bad but of course the bad SHOUT louder......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

beanscene said:


> True but when needed I still get so much help and virtually instant support from fellow KPers. So much more good than bad but of course the bad SHOUT louder......


Yes and we have to suffer for all that SHOUTING, we don't need it.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> Yes and we have to suffer for all that SHOUTING, we don't need it.


We can walk away when it gets shouty though.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Obviously if someone is receiving an email back from a gmail account that the "in box" is full, the account holder hasn't cleaned out or read emails in a VERY long time!


This is the case, I saw it happen during 2018 in my last job. The (free) Gmail account became full and warnings were given to free up space or mails would not be received. It was fair, there was a huge archive of mails/images being kept which should have been filed outside of the mail system. The owner was aghast it could happen yet not willing to pay for storage, or buy a USB stick, or use a free cloud backup.

People are expecting a lot for free now, and many have no appreciation of what they're getting.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

beanscene said:


> We can walk away when it gets shouty though.


I know-- (sigh) but why should they spoil it for us decent folk ?Never mind, lets hope it soon fizzles out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I know-- (sigh) but why should they spoil it for us decent folk ?Never mind, lets hope it soon fizzles out.


We have an awful lot of pages on this Topic alone, proving how hard it is to get rid of them, once they have the 'bit between their teeth'!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have an awful lot of pages on this Topic alone, proving how hard it is to get rid of them, once they have the 'bit between their teeth'!


46 pages of absolute crap. How can a fight start over a simple message from admin asking for help and apologies. It's beyond me :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> 46 pages of absolute crap. How can a fight start over a simple message from admin asking for help and apologies. It's beyond me :sm16: :sm16:


Little of what the worst offenders do follows any sort of logic.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Little of what the worst offenders do follows any sort of logic.


Or makes sense to the majority of us? Seems to be some weird poisonous clique that just gibber and rant at each other. Playground rules ????‍♀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Or makes sense to the majority of us? Seems to be some weird poisonous clique that just gibber and rant at each other. Playground rules ????‍♀


Yet their claim is they do only what we have done to them!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yet their claim is they do only what we have done to them!


A whole new take on 'do as you would be done by' it seems!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

beanscene said:


> A whole new take on 'do as you would be done by' it seems!


The Water Babies was a very favourite, as a small child, long before I taught myself to read, was fascinated by the illustrations in the book I had. When my dog had puppies, when I was thirteen, all their Kennel names came from that moral tale!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Water Babies was a very favourite, as a small child, long before I taught myself to read, was fascinated by the illustrations in the book I had. When my dog had puppies, when I was thirteen, all their Kennel names came from that moral tale!!!


That brought back childhood memories, I used to think it was a sad little story, I always remember ''MrsBeasyouwouldbedoneby'' very appropriate for this topic !! :sm01:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Does anyone else see an out of control personality disorder here ??


I don't know about "personality disorder", but the display does remind me of a train derailing at top speed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> That brought back childhood memories, I used to think it was a sad little story, I always remember ''MrsBeasyouwouldbedoneby'' very appropriate for this topic !! :sm01:


I don't think I'd ever heard of that book before. Thank you for mentioning it. I got the gist of it from: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Water-Babies,_A_Fairy_Tale_for_a_Land_Baby


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> Here is one instance where RockIES and Cindye ridiculed MY WORK. Happy?


AmyKnits' work? That's the subject of the post.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> AmyKnits' work? That's the subject of the post.


Well, if _that_ doesn't prove that Glengirl *IS* AmyKnits, I don't know what might. I guess she got too heated up to think before blurting out that it was HER work that she thought others were insulting. Or ... Maybe Glengirl knit the project _for_ her pal, AmyKnits?? Nah. That's too far-fetched.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, if _that_ doesn't prove that Glengirl *IS* AmyKnits, I don't know what might. I guess she got too heated up to think before blurting out that it was HER work that she thought others were insulting. Or ... Maybe Glengirl knit the project _for_ her pal, AmyKnits?? Nah. That's too far-fetched.


Far fetched? Nah. After all gg said that Amy has let her use Amy's picture as her avatar and expected us to believe that story.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Water Babies was a very favourite, as a small child, long before I taught myself to read, was fascinated by the illustrations in the book I had. When my dog had puppies, when I was thirteen, all their Kennel names came from that moral tale!!!


OMG I remember my dad reading it to me at bedtimes absolutely years before I was old enough to understand it. Didn't tell him though as I just loved hearing him read to me, didn't matter what. I still remember the very 'old fashioned' and somewhat battered book and illustrations. It was probably my mum's childhood copy and she was one of 4. Sadly my parents got rid of all our books and toys as we grew out of them.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't think I'd ever heard of that book before. Thank you for mentioning it. I got the gist of it from: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Water-Babies,_A_Fairy_Tale_for_a_Land_Baby


A very dark, Victorian morality tale for kids!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> AmyKnits' work? That's the subject of the post.


If you're interested in doing so, start reading the topic containing those comments, from the post in this link, you'll see that it's a beautiful wedding shawl which Glengirl knitted which is being discussed.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=12577681&t=550618


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

beanscene said:


> True but when needed I still get so much help and virtually instant support from fellow KPers. So much more good than bad but of course the bad SHOUT louder......


I hope the site survives. For a long as it does I'll just keep on ignoring the negative and accentuating the positive :sm09:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> If you're interested in doing so, start reading the topic containing those comments, from the post in this link, you'll see that it's a beautiful wedding shawl which Glengirl knitted which is being discussed.
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=12577681&t=550618


Wow! It's the wee hours of the morning in Australia when you posted this!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wow! It's the wee hours of the morning in Australia when you posted this!


Insomnia?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Insomnia?


As regularly as it happens, must be chronic insomnia.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wow! It's the wee hours of the morning in Australia when you posted this!


Not the first time and won't be the last.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Glengirl said:


> *EARTH TO KPONSW!!!!
> 
> She has a new username and posts her projects there. The Admin on Ravelry ASKED HER to open a new account. Common sense... he wants her to USE the NEW ACCOUNT he TOLD HER TO OPEN!
> 
> ...


Wow, it took you a pretty long time to think up that response! :sm02: I will stand by my statement that if 'she' is unable to update a project on the "Annelisse" account, it has been disabled and you have been posting static pages from the bowels of Ravelry's database. You are the one that claims the account is still active; 'she' would be doing _you_ a favor by proving that you are not lying. I guess you don't mind being a worldwide laughing stock.

Don't bother asking 'her' to help you out on my account. It's of no concern to me; I already know the reality of the situation.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Aunty M said:


> If you're interested in doing so, start reading the topic containing those comments, from the post in this link, you'll see that it's a beautiful wedding shawl which Glengirl knitted which is being discussed.
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=12577681&t=550618


For yet another part of her fantasy life as I recall.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Glengirl said:


> Here is one instance where RockIES and Cindye ridiculed MY WORK. Happy?


Oh my, you really did out yourself this time.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Glengirl said:


> Here is one instance where RockIES and Cindye ridiculed MY WORK. Happy?


Glengirl trying to convince others who is who. This is a quick read - only 2 pages

Dec 13, 2018 01:34
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-578363-1.html#13226946



Glengirl said:


> I ALMOST FORGOT! The BIGGEST TELL of all!
> 
> *She crochets the most hideous blankets in the most nauseating color combinations she can possibly put together! (BOTH Galaxycraft and Jenny!). No two people on Earth could have such nasty taste! Impossible!
> 
> And ALWAYS in the cheapest, scratchiest, nastiest Red Heart Yarn she can find! Even poor people shouldn't have to wrap their babies in a crochet Brillo pad! (She donates her UGLY blankets)*





Glengirl said:


> *WHO IN THE HECK IS GOING TO STEAL PHOTOS OF HER CHEEZY, RED HEART, MISMATCHED COLORED, CRAPPY CROCHET BLANKETS?!?!*


I don't know anything about this other person - but I Jenny/JennyG12 have never posted one darn thing that I have made. Nor have I ever made any comments about her work.
Yet she constantly states she does not do this very thing that is evident here.

It gets better further down into the topic where she belittles and ridicules Jessica Jean
And yet even further down, she starts in on books.......

---
Now just by this one (of many) trolling behavior and nasty words and postings --- NO - Many will not post their works here.

As for the second quote, I understand she must actually like this other persons works because she swiped photos of this other persons' works as her avatar over a months time.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Changed my mind.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wow! It's the wee hours of the morning in Australia when you posted this!


Yes, I know, thanks. I can tell the time _and_ I understand that there are occupations which require/allow people to work at different times of the day/night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Yes, I know, thanks. I can tell the time _and_ I understand that there are occupations which require/allow people to work at different times of the day/night.


And as we age- reasons why we may be up during the night- Also very hard to sleep when the temperatures are as record breaking high as they have been in our neck of the woods!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't know about "personality disorder", but the display does remind me of a train derailing at top speed.


There is a positive to the way this post has gone, Admin will have an even better idea of whom he can be comfortable with or would avoid to be a moderator. The last few pages have been, shall we say, enlightening, true personality will out.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Montana Gramma said:


> There is a positive to the way this post has gone, Admin will have an even better idea of whom he can be comfortable with or would avoid to be a moderator. The last few pages have been, shall we say, enlightening, true personality will out.


Yes, that could be or perhaps he read this entire thread and ran as far away as he could ????.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And as we age- reasons why we may be up during the night- Also very hard to sleep when the temperatures are as record breaking high as they have been in our neck of the woods!


Yes, it's been so hot here that sleep has been almost impossible some nights. We had a night last weekend which didn't get below 30c at any stage. I hope you're able to get some relief from the heat soon, too.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

malem said:


> Yes, that could be or perhaps he read this entire thread and ran as far away as he could ????.


Lol! Let us hope he has a sensible head on his shoulders and shies away from controversy. I have to admit there are some posters that I would not want to moderate cause I would have to chew my tongue not just bite it!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Maybe the site needs to go back to its original concept. A knitting and crochet forum, with a GCC, and classified section. No political postings, no book or game sections, strictly crafting.


i agree. i have been a member for many, many years and have seen it degenerate into a back biting, political, nasty comments site. lets get back to a craft site. go somewhere else if you want to comment on other topics.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

what do you nasties get out of being that way. life is short. live it nicely.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

I have "skimmed" through all 49 pages!!! - made easier and faster by the fact that I didn't bother reading the posts from the most frequent posters!

I know it has been said by many, but I want to say that I too enjoy my visits to KP and would miss it if it were to close.

I hope that Admin will use this thread for one purpose only - to enable him/her to eliminate all those who are totally unqualified and unsuited for the post of moderator. 
Liz


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> I have "skimmed" through all 49 pages!!! - made easier and faster by the fact that I didn't bother reading the posts from the most frequent posters!
> 
> I know it has been said by many, but I want to say that I too enjoy my visits to KP and would miss it if it were to close.
> 
> ...


Amen to that Liz


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Aisles said:


> Amen to that Liz


Thanks Aisles.
Liz x


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Glengirl said:


> cSo what? I suffer from insomnia and am OFTEN up during the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> I also work different shifts and am often "on call".
> 
> Another jealous, ignorant biddy who ASSumes everyone is on HER schedule. Wow! Living in your own little world, much?! ????????????????????


To answer your question, no I live in a vast world not the KP world. You seem to be making plenty of the ASSumptions on this thread. Carry on Glen with your silliness and try to have a nice day.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

(Quote)....This is a dinky little attic section of an ANYMOUS knitting site. (End quote)

Someone doesn’t have a clue where she’s posting......hello, this is GCC not the Attic. It is also a topic posted by the Admin of this site. I doubt that others will agree with you that this is an ANYMOUS knitting site.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I have "skimmed" through all 49 pages!!! - made easier and faster by the fact that I didn't bother reading the posts from the most frequent posters!
> 
> I know it has been said by many, but I want to say that I too enjoy my visits to KP and would miss it if it were to close.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Liz.......
but I also hope that Admin will not only use this thread to eliminate all those who are totally unqualified and unsuitable to be moderators but to actually get rid of those that are spoiling this site. Him doing this will probably eliminate the need for moderators.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> I agree with you Liz.......
> but I also hope that Admin will not only use this thread to eliminate all those who are totally unqualified and unsuitable to be moderators but to actually get rid of those that are spoiling this site. Him doing this will probably eliminate the need for moderators.


I agree, but don't think it will happen. :sm03:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I agree with you Liz.......
> but I also hope that Admin will not only use this thread to eliminate all those who are totally unqualified and unsuitable to be moderators but to actually get rid of those that are spoiling this site. Him doing this will probably eliminate the need for moderators.


I'm in total agreement with you, susieknitter - and only wish that I had posted this addition myself!
Liz


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> I'm in total agreement with you, susieknitter - and only wish that I had posted this addition myself!
> Liz


Have you noticed that the only post from The Ostrich was 49 pages ago? I predict another very extended absence.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Does anyone else see an out of control personality disorder here ??


The exact reason I do not open any of her threads, or those of her minions. And scroll right on by their belligerent posts on others' threads.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Granny41 said:


> Have you noticed that the only post from The Ostrich was 49 pages ago? I predict another very extended absence.


But he/she has been online for most of the day(s) up till yesterday. I am sure (at least I hope) has read what is truly going on. Now to wait and see about the fixes.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> But he/she has been online for most of the day(s) up till yesterday. I am sure (at least I hope) has read what is truly going on. Now to wait and see about the fixes.


I do hope that you are correct but I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Granny41 said:


> I do hope that you are correct but I won't be holding my breath.


Now he's started the ball rolling I don't think he'll stop it. That's what I hope anyway.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> I'm in total agreement with you, susieknitter - and only wish that I had posted this addition myself!
> Liz


s

It is logical in my mind.

If a school has a disruptive pupil, that can't be bought into line, they are expelled. Normality than returns.

If a gang leader is taken down the other members of the gang usually conform.

I would be inclined to use FA rules.....two yellow cards......one red and you are off.
Though in some cases the yellow cards maybe overlooked in extreme circumstances.

Simple logic.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Have you noticed that the only post from The Ostrich was 49 pages ago? I predict another very extended absence.


In the same position, I would also "let things happen" with no interference from myself. It will give a much truer view of what is really going on.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> s
> 
> It is logical in my mind.
> 
> ...


Your logic is immaculate! …….Your FA references are waaaay over my head!!

Liz x


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> Your logic is immaculate! …….Your FA references are waaaay over my head!!
> 
> Liz x


Three strikes and you're out! Not you of course!!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Three strikes and you're out! Not you of course!!


I actually do know that one - shame on me!!!!

Hi trish
Liz


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> I have "skimmed" through all 49 pages!!! - made easier and faster by the fact that I didn't bother reading the posts from the most frequent posters!
> 
> I know it has been said by many, but I want to say that I too enjoy my visits to KP and would miss it if it were to close.
> 
> ...


We can but hope :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Three strikes and you're out! Not you of course!!


Oh, I can think of several who are waaayyy beyond three strikes at this point. :sm16:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Oh, I can think of several who are waaayyy beyond three strikes at this point. :sm16:


Absolutely!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

susieknitter said:


> I agree with you Liz.......
> but I also hope that Admin will not only use this thread to eliminate all those who are totally unqualified and unsuitable to be moderators but to actually get rid of those that are spoiling this site. Him doing this will probably eliminate the need for moderators.


Very true


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

John's old lady said:


> Oh, I can think of several who are waaayyy beyond three strikes at this point. :sm16:


I agree with you completely.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Have you noticed that the only post from The Ostrich was 49 pages ago? I predict another very extended absence.


One has to wonder if there wasn't another reason behind the posting of this topic. There have been over 700 posts, and 29,000 views. He was bound to know it would be one of the most viewed and commented on topics on the forum in a long, long time.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

It's too bad this thread wasn't kept to the original topic. Sure did get hijacked.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> One has to wonder if there wasn't another reason behind the posting of this topic. There have been over 700 posts, and 29,000 views. He was bound to know it would be one of the most viewed and commented on topics on the forum in a long, long time.


.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> It's too bad this thread wasn't kept to the original topic. Sure did get hijacked.


Sure did, we may have to wait another long while for Admin to approach anyone again. But all these pages did clarify , to me, my thoughts have not been wrong in some areas.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

I just looked up how fast ostrich can run, Google says 43 mph, I'd run too, his/her question turned into "I can help you, can you help me, too a fight, so many infighting posts" .

I love this site, wonderful people, great ideas.

The admin is not sticking his head in the sand. Just asking for input and help.

I wish admin the best, I love this site, but if I were trying to manage this site I'd run too.

Bye, not coming to this topic anymore, good day and good will to all,

Janallyn


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> Oh, I can think of several who are waaayyy beyond three strikes at this point. :sm16:


Definitely.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Sure did, we may have to wait another long while for Admin to approach anyone again. But all these pages did clarify , to me, my thoughts have not been wrong in some areas.


I think that is true for many of us Montana Gramma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> (Quote)....This is a dinky little attic section of an ANYMOUS knitting site. (End quote)
> 
> Someone doesn't have a clue where she's posting......hello, this is GCC not the Attic. It is also a topic posted by the Admin of this site. I doubt that others will agree with you that this is an *ANYMOUS* knitting site.


If we were even sure exactly what word this is supposed to be!?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If we were even sure exactly what word this is supposed to be!?


animus?
Or animus??


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> animus?
> Or animus??


or leave the i and m out--- and that sums them up in a polite way :sm16: :sm15:


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

susieknitter said:


> I agree with you Liz.......
> but I also hope that Admin will not only use this thread to eliminate all those who are totally unqualified and unsuitable to be moderators but to actually get rid of those that are spoiling this site. Him doing this will probably eliminate the need for moderators.


Seems that is the sentiment of almost all posters. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> animus?
> Or animus??


Good one, JJ!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> or leave the i and m out--- and that sums them up in a polite way :sm16: :sm15:


Even better!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even better!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: thankyou


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought anymous” was a misspelling of anonymous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I thought anymous" was a misspelling of anonymous.


That was my first assumption- but I like the two other suggestions!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was my first assumption- but I like the two other suggestions!


????????


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

machriste said:


> I thought anymous" was a misspelling of anonymous.


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Great idea, as long as the spammers, trolls, and frequent posters in the Attic are not chosen as volunteer moderators. 
They also post and bully in the regular forums, veering off topic and devolving to ad-hominem attacks and name-calling.

There is also mean-spirited doxing, online publication of personal details for public shaming and/or malicious intent.

Unfortunately, there may also be a number of members who may be stealing intellectual property and/or violating copyright: passing off others' work as if it was their own.

It would be great if some of these types of activity could be minimized on the KP forums going forward. 
Would some of the past threads/posts also be removed?
Might the official list of posting rules also be updated?

If any part of this matches Admin's vision of what a volunteer moderator might address, then I would gladly volunteer to help fulfill that role.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Glengirl said:


> Thats not the message I get... lol.* YOU are BLOCKED from viewing because you are one of the harassers! Lol lol lol*
> 
> I can view ALL OF HER PROJECTS.
> 
> ...


You know, Glen Girl, I think you would look prettier and younger if you had a little color in your lipstick. Seems that's what's popular now.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Great idea, as long as the spammers, trolls, and frequent posters in the Attic are not chosen as volunteer moderators.
> They also post and bully in the regular forums, veering off topic and devolving to ad-hominem attacks and name-calling.
> 
> There is also mean-spirited doxing, online publication of personal details for public shaming and/or malicious intent.
> ...


I agree with all you have said and if Admin is still insistent that he needs moderators then you most certainly have my vote.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Is the admins avatar an ostrich? How apropos!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

malem said:


> Is the admins avatar an ostrich? How apropos!


I've voiced this before and wonder if the avatar wasn't selected for just that reason!


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've voiced this before and wonder if the avatar wasn't selected for just that reason!


LOL! I just noticed it, as it's rarely been seen for over a year ????


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've voiced this before and wonder if the avatar wasn't selected for just that reason!


If he chose it for it's "head-burying" reputation, then he didn't know very much about that particular bird species!!

They can however run away - very, very fast!!!

Liz


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I agree with all you have said and if Admin is still insistent that he needs moderators then you most certainly have my vote.


And given those who have chosen to post here- (but only some are at fault) Admin should by now have a very good idea of who to avoid!!!!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> If you show your work and get a nasty response, you can just ignore it. A very hard thing to do I know! Replying in kind just makes it worse and ends up with a big online fight as we have seen. After all it is your creation and not everyone will like it, but they don't have to wear it or display it. You should be proud of your creations no matter what others think.
> The political argument is entirely different and that is the big troublemaker on KP, and surely needs a moderator to keep it under control.


I think it is a lot easier to ignore a comment about a political opinion. When someone belittles your efforts in a craft you love, well, that's personal and it hurts.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> If he chose it for it's "head-burying" reputation, then he didn't know very much about that particular bird species!!
> 
> They can however run away - very, very fast!!!
> 
> Liz


Obviously!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Obviously!


Absolutely! It's the same result in the end. isn't it?!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> I think it is a lot easier to ignore a comment about a political opinion. When someone belittles your efforts in a craft you love, well, that's personal and it hurts.


I have always thought of that type of belittling as a form of jealousy. 
Personnaly I get overwhelmed and envious at times, so many talented doers and problem solvers on KP!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Great idea, as long as the spammers, trolls, and frequent posters in the Attic are not chosen as volunteer moderators.
> They also post and bully in the regular forums, veering off topic and devolving to ad-hominem attacks and name-calling.
> 
> There is also mean-spirited doxing, online publication of personal details for public shaming and/or malicious intent.
> ...


I agree with all you have said and would wholeheartedly welcome you as a moderator with the vision that you have for a better version of KP than what it has degraded into over the last year. Jen.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> I agree with all you have said and would wholeheartedly welcome you as a moderator with the vision that you have for a better version of KP than what it has degraded into over the last year. Jen.


Oh God no.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> If he chose it for it's "head-burying" reputation, then he didn't know very much about that particular bird species!!
> 
> They can however run away - very, very fast!!!
> 
> Liz


Ahhh, yezzz - - but I hope everyone is aware that an ostrich's *KICK* can be *DEADLY* !!!

_(Perhaps THAT will apply here, metaphorically...)_


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Ahhh, yezzz - - but I hope everyone is aware that an ostrich's *KICK* can be *DEADLY* !!!
> 
> _(Perhaps THAT will apply here, metaphorically...)_


Oh how we wish…….


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Oh God no.


If the person I referenced in my previous post is honest in what her/his vision is and the ways to rectify the problem element that daily invades KP then what is the problem? Yes, I'm really interested in your ideas on this as I'm sick of the nastiness that has taken over KP. Jen.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> If the person I referenced in my previous post is honest in what her/his vision is and the ways to rectify the problem element that daily invades KP then what is the problem? Yes, I'm really interested in your ideas on this as I'm sick of the nastiness that has taken over KP. Jen.


check out her posts and threads started. Tell me if that is the kind of person you want judging your every word.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> You know, Glen Girl, I think you would look prettier and younger if you had a little color in your lipstick. Seems that's what's popular now.


Beauty/make-up opinions is something I really didn't expect to see on this thread. However, I believe that, as adults, we are all well equipped to choose our own lipsticks, regardless of what's popular, or what someone else thinks.
There are many women who don't depend on lipstick for their self-esteem and your statement read as though you thought those women wouldn't look "younger and prettier" because they choose not to wear lipstick.
All women are much more than their make-up.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> Beauty/make-up opinions is something I really didn't expect to see on this thread. However, I believe that, as adults, we are all well equipped to choose our own lipsticks, regardless of what's popular, or what someone else thinks.
> There are many women who don't depend on lipstick for their self-esteem and your statement read as though you thought those women wouldn't look "younger and prettier" because they choose not to wear lipstick.
> All women are much more than their make-up.


Gee, all I saw was KK make a suggestion and voice a simple opinion, based on her observation. These type of suggestions are made to women at beauty counters and by friends all the time. Why infer that criticism was the intent? Especially since Gg dishes out so much of that herself.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Gee, all I saw was KK make a suggestion and voice a simple opinion, based on her observation. These type of suggestions are made to women at beauty counters and by friends all the time. Why infer that criticism was the intent? Especially since Gg dishes out so much of that herself.


This thread isn't a beauty counter, and KK isn't a friend of Glengirl, so your reasoning isn't sound.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> This thread isn't a beauty counter, and KK isn't a friend of Glengirl, so your reasoning isn't sound.


Obviously my comment went right over your head. Sarcasm is frequently spoken here.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Obviously my comment went right over your head. Sarcasm is frequently spoken here.


Any time sarcasm has to be pointed out, it's not done well.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Really, Really? This is still going on? Have you nothing better to do. I am anxiously waiting for Admin to make a choice. It is done now, one week...so what ever happens, happens..


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> check out her posts and threads started. Tell me if that is the kind of person you want judging your every word.


I notice that you have crossed swords a few times but I haven't seen any cruelty, name calling, mocking or general nastiness in her posts. In fact she has been quite restrained and courteous in the exchanges. Differing opinions don't classify someone as 'judging your every word'. I can only call it as I see it and I'm just offering my opinion. Jen.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> I notice that you have crossed swords a few times but I haven't seen any cruelty, name calling, mocking or general nastiness in her posts. In fact she has been quite restrained and courteous in the exchanges. Differing opinions don't classify someone as 'judging your every word'. I can only call it as I see it and I'm just offering my opinion. Jen.


I am absolutely fine with her opinions that differ from mine. It is the relentless picking apart every word, insisting on the last word, not seeing the forest for the trees. If she were to moderate, she'd spend all day on one comment and never get to the problems at hand. That's my objection. Instead of a thread that should be moved, for example, she'd give you a 12 page dissertation as to why it was moved.


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

knovice knitter said:


> I am absolutely fine with her opinions that differ from mine. It is the relentless picking apart every word, insisting on the last word, not seeing the forest for the trees. If she were to moderate, she'd spend all day on one comment and never get to the problems at hand. That's my objection. Instead of a thread that should be moved, for example, she'd give you a 12 page dissertation as to why it was moved.


 Dear knovice knitter, 
The fact that one can think/imagine something about another and share it, does not make it true. This practice is commonly called psychological projection which wikipedia defines as _ ...denying the existence of qualities in one's self while attributing these qualities to others. For example, a person who is habitually rude may constantly accuse other people of being rude. It incorporates blame shifting._

Making psychological projections, exaggerating, making assumptions and/or unfounded accusations and allegations, is closely related to fake news, rumor-mongering, gossip, bullying, libel, slander, defamation. It is regarded as a negative behavior choice.

When discussing any topic, opinions may differ in part because the knowledge base of the discussion participants may differ. Attempting to create a common knowledge base by sharing sources which inform one's view is generally regarded as a positive, inclusive, and peace-making endeavor.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> I am absolutely fine with her opinions that differ from mine. It is the relentless picking apart every word, insisting on the last word, not seeing the forest for the trees. If she were to moderate, she'd spend all day on one comment and never get to the problems at hand. That's my objection. Instead of a thread that should be moved, for example, she'd give you a 12 page dissertation as to why it was moved.


Knovice knitter, I can understand your objection in light of her reply to your post, it is a bit long winded but hell, I will take her answers over name calling, bullying, maliciousness, posting of others personal and private information, belittling, mocking, hate-speak and lies. That was my point. In a lineup who would you choose?........the malicious ones or quatrefoilknits?.....as far as I'm concerned it's a no brainer. Let us hope that Admin does something, and soon, or KP will be overrun with bullies and scammers. Jen.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Nanknit said:


> Knovice knitter, I can understand your objection in light of her reply to your post, it is a bit long winded but hell, I will take her answers over name calling, bullying, maliciousness, posting of others personal and private information, belittling, mocking, hate-speak and lies. That was my point. In a lineup who would you choose?........the malicious ones or quatrefoilknits?.....as far as I'm concerned it's a no brainer. Let us hope that Admin does something, and soon, or KP will be overrun with bullies and scammers. Jen.


KP is already overrun with bullies and scammers! That horse was out of the barn long ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> Knovice knitter, I can understand your objection in light of her reply to your post, it is a bit long winded but hell, I will take her answers over name calling, bullying, maliciousness, posting of others personal and private information, belittling, mocking, hate-speak and lies. That was my point. In a lineup who would you choose?........the malicious ones or quatrefoilknits?.....as far as I'm concerned it's a no brainer. Let us hope that Admin does something, and soon, or KP will be overrun with bullies and scammers. Jen.


Is he just reeling out enough rope for them to hang themselves? I think that's been accomplished.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is he just reeling out enough rope for them to hang themselves? I think that's been accomplished.


If not its not from lack of trying on some people's part.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nanknit said:


> Knovice knitter, I can understand your objection in light of her reply to your post, it is a bit long winded but hell, I will take her answers over name calling, bullying, maliciousness, posting of others personal and private information, belittling, mocking, hate-speak and lies. That was my point. In a lineup who would you choose?........the malicious ones or quatrefoilknits?.....as far as I'm concerned it's a no brainer. Let us hope that Admin does something, and soon, or KP will be overrun with bullies and scammers. Jen.


Too late, KP has been overrun for at least a year if not more.

ETA 
Sorry Rockys. Did not see your post.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> Too late, KP has been overrun for at least a year if not more.
> 
> ETA
> Sorry Rockys. Did not see your post.


There was a bullying problem before but admin took care of it and the admin over at Ravelry had to oust the same bully.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> KP is already overrun with bullies and scammers! That horse was out of the barn long ago.


KITR I try to look on the 'half full' side of things and seek out the people who don't bully or aren't scammers. The KP majority are lovely crafters, the malicious ones come in as a sorry minority (thank goodness).......although I will concede that their disgusting posts are prolific and relentless by comparison. Jen.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> Knovice knitter, I can understand your objection in light of her reply to your post, it is a bit long winded but hell, I will take her answers over name calling, bullying, maliciousness, posting of others personal and private information, belittling, mocking, hate-speak and lies. That was my point. In a lineup who would you choose?........the malicious ones or quatrefoilknits?.....as far as I'm concerned it's a no brainer. Let us hope that Admin does something, and soon, or KP will be overrun with bullies and scammers. Jen.


There are plenty of other choices besides quatrefoil and Amy for instance. Let's hope Adm. chooses well.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

quatrefoilknits said:


> Dear knovice knitter,
> The fact that one can think/imagine something about another and share it, does not make it true. This practice is commonly called psychological projection which wikipedia defines as _ ...denying the existence of qualities in one's self while attributing these qualities to others. For example, a person who is habitually rude may constantly accuse other people of being rude. It incorporates blame shifting._
> 
> Making psychological projections, exaggerating, making assumptions and/or unfounded accusations and allegations, is closely related to fake news, rumor-mongering, gossip, bullying, libel, slander, defamation. It is regarded as a negative behavior choice.
> ...


I know what projection is. I see it here all the time. Do you know what snobbish verbosity is?


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> There are plenty of other choices besides quatrefoil and Amy for instance. Let's hope Adm. chooses well.


We can only hope Admin chooses well. This may be a long winded excercise if Admin's last 12-18months of inactivity is any guide. It may be a 'trust the process or move on' situation I guess. Jen ????


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> I am absolutely fine with her opinions that differ from mine. It is the relentless picking apart every word, insisting on the last word, not seeing the forest for the trees. If she were to moderate, she'd spend all day on one comment and never get to the problems at hand. That's my objection. Instead of a thread that should be moved, for example, she'd give you a 12 page dissertation as to why it was moved.





Nanknit said:


> Knovice knitter, I can understand your objection in light of her reply to your post, it is a bit long winded but hell, I will take her answers over name calling, bullying, maliciousness, posting of others personal and private information, belittling, mocking, hate-speak and lies...





Nanknit said:


> ...That was my point. In a lineup who would you choose?...the malicious ones or quatrefoilknits?...as far as I'm concerned it's a no brainer. Let us hope that Admin does something, and soon, or KP will be overrun with bullies and scammers. Jen.





Nanknit said:


> KITR I try to look on the 'half full' side of things and seek out the people who don't bully or aren't scammers. The KP majority are lovely crafters, the malicious ones come in as a sorry minority (thank goodness).......although I will concede that their disgusting posts are prolific and relentless by comparison. Jen.





knovice knitter said:


> There are plenty of other choices besides quatrefoil and Amy for instance. Let's hope Adm. chooses well.





Nanknit said:


> We can only hope Admin chooses well. This may be a long winded excercise if Admin's last 12-18months of inactivity is any guide. It may be a 'trust the process or move on' situation I guess. Jen


Hopefully Admin will *[wisely]* not select from the radical ends of the spectrum. Neither mean spirited, bullying, derisive malcontents; nor high-handed, psycho-babbling, pedantic lecturers.

IMO, a proper moderator will apply even-handed logic and rationality, bypassing a reasonable amount of controversial edginess, while sorting out the nastiness & personal attacks that seem to have become requisite of late.

But reining in ugliness is only part of the needed requirement for forum management: weeding out the spammers/scammers who've become embedded lately (& are probably using valuable and costly storage space), getting some topics relocated into appropriate sections, helping with tech subjects, (and more) etc etc, should all be part of assisting.

Seems to me that any new assistive moderators coming on board would pretty much do things the same way that admin always has - - quietly and matter-of-factly, just do it, no explanations necessary, no hard feelings...
___________


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Hopefully Admin will *[wisely]* not select from the radical ends of the spectrum. Neither mean spirited, bullying, derisive malcontents; nor high-handed, psycho-babbling, pedantic lecturers.
> 
> IMO, a proper moderator will apply even-handed logic and rationality, bypassing a reasonable amount of controversial edginess, while sorting out the nastiness & personal attacks that seem to have become requisite of late.
> 
> ...


Hear, hear!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

KroSha said:


> Seems to me that any new assistive moderators coming on board would pretty much do things the same way that admin always has - - quietly and matter-of-factly, just do it, no explanations necessary, no hard feelings
> 
> 
> > Please tell us what admin has been doing for the past 13 months? I've seen no quiet or matter of fact action at all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> ... *any new assistive moderators coming on board would pretty much do things the same way that admin always has - - quietly and matter-of-factly, just do it, no explanations necessary, no hard feelings... *
> ___________


Exactly!!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> KroSha said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that any new assistive moderators coming on board would pretty much do things the same way that admin always has - - quietly and matter-of-factly, just do it, no explanations necessary, no hard feelings
> ...


Clearly, I was talking about *"HOW"* admin was doing it *"WHEN"* admin was doing it...

Admin *[Ostrich]* has already apologized and posted her or his reasons as *"PERSONAL"*, so I think it isn't appropriate to meander down that pathway any further - - *WHAT IS, IS* - - and if admin had wanted us to know, s/he would have told us already.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Obviously things got boring at the "office".


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Obviously things got boring at the "office".


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Provide a link, your past history of "creating" documents makes any screenshots you post untrustworthy. It shouldn't be a problem to post a link, you seem to have experience doing so.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Glengirl said:


> AGAIN... unless you ENJOY "bullies and spammers" there is no reason to post here. No one is FORCING YOU TO post or participate. None of us are OBLIGATED to use this site.
> 
> **Ironically, the posters COMPLAINING ABOUT "bullies and spammers" are the WORST OFFENDERS! *
> 
> ...


It must be extremely slow at "the office" today! 
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-587278-6.html#13442005


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Granny41 said:


> It must be extremely slow at "the office" today!
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-587278-6.html#13442005


 :sm24:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> It must be extremely slow at "the office" today!
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-587278-6.html#13442005


Did she really post that!!?? What a plonker!!!
Liz


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> Did she really post that!!?? What a plonker!!!
> Liz


 Yes, indeed she posted that over three hours ago and has not stopped posting. Convincing liar??


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Yes, indeed she posted that over three hours ago and has not stopped posting. Convincing liar??


Maybe I should start reading her stuff.

Nah!!! On second thoughts - it's still not worth it …….. even for the occasional good laugh!!!
Liz x


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> Did she really post that!!?? What a plonker!!!
> Liz


SIGH! and I thought we had got rid of the idiots-- but nope, here we go again, it was nice while it lasted being without THEM for a while, I just hope admin. have read all the snarky remarks so he/ she can see what sort they're dealing with. It'd be lovely to be rid of THEM.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Glenlady said:


> SIGH! and I thought we had got rid of the idiots-- but nope, here we go again, it was nice while it lasted being without THEM for a while, I just hope admin. have read all the snarky remarks so he/ she can see what sort they're dealing with. It'd be lovely to be rid of THEM.


Don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> SIGH! and I thought we had got rid of the idiots-- but nope, here we go again, it was nice while it lasted being without THEM for a while, I just hope admin. have read all the snarky remarks so he/ she can see what sort they're dealing with. It'd be lovely to be rid of THEM.


Quite honestly I just swipe on by and don't read any of it. She really doesn't bother me at all, but I love to think of all the time she wastes posting her tripe. There can be several full screens of "swiping" - but I admit it does look colourful as it travels up the screen!!

Liz


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> Quite honestly I just swipe on by and don't read any of it. She really doesn't bother me at all, but I love to think of all the time she wastes posting her tripe. There can be several full screens of "swiping" - but I admit it does look colourful as it travels up the screen!!
> 
> Liz


Yes, you are so right-- best to pass by and ignore, and click on something worth reading, and look at peoples beautiful work :sm24:


----------



## miles (Aug 26, 2012)

WTH....You took time to save photos from someone Raverly page and repost here??!!??


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

miles said:


> WTH....You took time to save photos from someone Raverly page and repost here??!!??


It keeps her occupied - poor old thing!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> It keeps her occupied - poor old thing!


If she's that desperate she can come clean out my chicken coop.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> If she's that desperate she can come clean out my chicken coop.


I'll leave you to do the negotiations!
Liz


----------



## Enerik (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi
I can hear some empty vessels at the moment! 
Perhaps admin has been following what is going on, on the site, and has decided it might be better to leave well alone!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

lizcrafts said:


> Maybe I should start reading her stuff.
> 
> Nah!!! On second thoughts - it's still not worth it …….. even for the occasional good laugh!!!
> Liz x


Read one of her posts and you have read them all


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

miles said:


> WTH....You took time to save photos from someone Raverly page and repost here??!!??


The jury is out on whether those are valid screenshots. No such photos appear on my Ravelry page...go take a look for yourself.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Firstsoprano said:


> Read one of her posts and you have read them all


I'll take your word for that - while admiring your tenacity in finding out!!!
Liz x


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The jury is out on whether those are valid screenshots. No such photos appear on my Ravelry page...go take a look for yourself.


Different user name than here? https://www.ravelry.com/people/search#query=Knitting%20in%20the%20Rockys


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

lizcrafts said:


> I'll take your word for that - while admiring your tenacity in finding out!!!
> Liz x


Thanks. I usually scroll past, but it's enough to recognize the same memes, same highlights and co!ours, and same screen shots. Post after post of the same.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Different user name than here? https://www.ravelry.com/people/search#query=Knitting%20in%20the%20Rockys


The user name is on the supposed screen shots she used.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Post a link! I never have friended anyone from KP on Facebook, one doesn't need to friend someone to speak through Facebook messages. I only friend people, on Facebook, who are relatives or who I know in real life.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Post a link! I never have friended anyone from KP on Facebook, one doesn't need to friend someone to speak through Facebook messages. I only friend people, on Facebook, who are relatives or who I know in real life.


She has already bragged how adept she is at making up fake docs.
She probably made that page up too to cry "victim " and try garner sympathy for poor poor widdle amy.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I want to set the record straight. I admit, I checked on RAV several times, at first, then quit. I didn't care what happened there, Amy was gone from KP and that was all I cared about. Although she posted some pretty vile stuff about me, those few times I looked.
I just did not care after a few times. I received NO messages from Casey about anyone. That is how much I cared, not enough to even be notified about what was going on, or happening, or who was banned, nothing.
So not every biddy knows everything, or saw everything. This biddy, never cared, period.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh, I get it. The screen shots she's screaming about could have been cut and pasted together. It may have never existed, and there's no link. She's done things like that before. As far as her posting old project pages from Annelisse's Ravelry account, anybody can see those if they go looking for them. Why they'd want to is a mystery. They haven't been updated since the account was closed. I don't know what any of this has to do with finding moderators for KP!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The jury is out on whether those are valid screenshots. No such photos appear on my Ravelry page...go take a look for yourself.


You know they're valid screenshots, Rocky. Glengirl isn't the only member who saw them and captured pics of them, and she certainly isn't the only member who received correspondence from Ravelry admin about them.
Your writing that the jury is still out, on whether or not they are real, isn't fooling anyone. They are no longer on your Rav page, but they were there previously. Your post isn't a denial, it's a red herring.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Different user name than here? https://www.ravelry.com/people/search#query=Knitting%20in%20the%20Rockys


User name is on the supposed screen shots, didn't you notice?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> You know they're valid screenshots, Rocky. Glengirl isn't the only member who saw them and captured pics of them, and she certainly isn't the only member who received correspondence from Ravelry admin about them.
> Your writing that the jury is still out, on whether or not they are real, isn't fooling anyone. They are no longer on your Rav page, but they were there previously. Your post isn't a denial, it's a red herring.


LOOK at one of them, the date posted says "today" not a date! Do you see ANY Ravelry projects with a posted date of "today" rather than an actual date? IF anyone received correspondence about this I'd certainly like to see that correspondence! Ravelry admin corresponded with me many times over the harassment that Annelisse was dishing out and the fact that her account was deleted by the owner of the site. Several of us did.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> LOOK at one of them, the date posted says "today" not a date! Do you see ANY Ravelry projects with a posted date of "today" rather than an actual date? IF anyone received correspondence about this I'd certainly like to see that correspondence! Ravelry admin corresponded with me many times over the harassment that Annelisse was dishing out and the fact that her account was deleted by the owner of the site. Several of us did.


Yes, actually I do see Ravelry projects where the date posted reads "today". It happens every time a project is posted, and changes to a date after that. I will post an example for you in a link.
It may take a minute or two while I sign into Rav.
This link is to a member who is also a member here. I used this example, to enable you to check that this project was also just posted on KP.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lol-inspired-crystal-queen
__


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> LOOK at one of them, the date posted says "today" not a date! Do you see ANY Ravelry projects with a posted date of "today" rather than an actual date? IF anyone received correspondence about this I'd certainly like to see that correspondence! Ravelry admin corresponded with me many times over the harassment that Annelisse was dishing out and the fact that her account was deleted by the owner of the site. Several of us did.


In case you missed my post showing clearly that "today" is always used when a new project is posted on Rav, I've included a link to that post for you here, as well.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=13445131&t=586290


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Glengirl said:


> *Thank you! It is blatantly obvious the screenshot is FROM RAVELRY!
> 
> *RockIES knows VERY WELL SHE POSTED IT, yet she chooses to lie about it.
> 
> ...


Perhaps being a police officer has become safer of late, in the US? :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

cah said:


> Oh, I get it. The screen shots she's screaming about could have been cut and pasted together. It may have never existed, and there's no link. She's done things like that before. As far as her posting old project pages from Annelisse's Ravelry account, anybody can see those if they go looking for them. Why they'd want to is a mystery. They haven't been updated since the account was closed. I don't know what any of this has to do with finding moderators for KP!


Of course it has nothing to do with finding moderators fo KP. As usual it's all about a certain individual who likes to take up as much space as possible on these pages. :sm16:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Of course it has nothing to do with finding moderators fo KP. As usual it's all about a certain individual who likes to take up as much space as possible on these pages. :sm16:


But just keep thinking about how lucky the rest of us are - we have better things to do with our time!
Liz


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> Of course it has nothing to do with finding moderators fo KP. As usual it's all about a certain individual who likes to take up as much space as possible on these pages. :sm16:


It keeps her off the streets. :sm17:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> But just keep thinking about how lucky the rest of us are - we have better things to do with our time!
> Liz


Amen!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> If you have better things to do with your time[,] why are you commenting here?


Time lag, much ???

Did it *REALLY* take you nearly 2 months to snipe about lizcrafts' comment ?????

Don't *YOU* I have "better things to do" ???
___________


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Time lag, much ???
> 
> Did it *REALLY* take you nearly 2 months to snipe about lizcrafts' comment ?????
> 
> ...


It took her that long to come up with that snappy comeback :sm09:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

RobbiD said:


> It took her that long to come up with that snappy comeback :sm09:


Wish I'd said that - - :sm18: 
:sm04: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

RobbiD said:


> It took her that long to come up with that snappy comeback :sm09:


Too dim for repartee!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Granny41 said:


> Too dim for repartee!


Least of all witty repartee!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

beanscene said:


> Least of all witty repartee!


Really quick with the vulgar retorts though.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Granny41 said:


> Really quick with the vulgar retorts though.


So I have noticed :sm02: I imagine we will all be targets of her "witty repartee" now.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

RobbiD said:


> So I have noticed :sm02: I imagine we will all be targets of her "witty repartee" now.


????????????


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Granny41 said:


> Really quick with the vulgar retorts though.


Not quite so quick on this post but suitably vulgar!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Not quite so quick on this post but suitably vulgar!


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Gran, Robbi, bean...

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Time lag, much ???
> 
> Did it *REALLY* take you nearly 2 months to snipe about lizcrafts' comment ?????
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know about this - I had 'unwatched' this thread, but it was well worth coming back to it, just for the laughs!!

We have had 2 short breaks away from home, had several lovely days out with the family (including today which was Mothering Sunday here in the UK), finished 8 WIPs - 6 of which I have posted here on KP …….. and all of that in the time it took KT to come up with that side-splitting repost!!!

You have to admire her, though I really don't know for what - it certainly can't be her wit!!!

Happy Mother's day to all in the UK.
Liz x


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

lizcrafts said:


> Thanks for letting me know about this - I had 'unwatched' this thread, but it was well worth coming back to it, just for the laughs!!
> 
> We have had 2 short breaks away from home, had several lovely days out with the family (including today which was Mothering Sunday here in the UK), finished 8 WIPs - 6 of which I have posted here on KP …….. and all of that in the time it took KT to come up with that side-splitting repost!!!
> 
> ...


Happy Mother's Day Liz. We in North America must wait until May to be recognized!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Mother’s Day to you Liz - hope you’ve had a lovely day xxx


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Any discussion on this topic is a moot point, admin hasn't effectively dealt with the spammers, trolls and ill behaved. It doesn't appear that any moderators have been put in place either. Lip service was paid and the debauchery continues.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Thanks for letting me know about this - I had 'unwatched' this thread, but it was well worth coming back to it, just for the laughs!!
> 
> We have had 2 short breaks away from home, had several lovely days out with the family (including today which was Mothering Sunday here in the UK), finished 8 WIPs - 6 of which I have posted here on KP …….. and all of that in the time it took KT to come up with that side-splitting repost!!!
> 
> ...


Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Happy Mother's Day Liz. We in North America must wait until May to be recognized!


Thanks Granny 41. We had a lovely day - though probably not a first choice of venue for everybody!! We all drove down to Bosworth Field - the site of the battle where Richard III met his end and Henry VII was crowned king. The museum exhibition was really interesting and the walk round the fields, where the fighting is thought to have taken place, was lovely - our heads were almost blown off with the wind, but the sky was blue and the sun shining! Even the little ones enjoyed their day.

I know all about your May-time Mother's day - I have been lucky enough to have celebrated the day in both continents a couple of times over the years!! Am I greedy, or what??!!

Liz x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Thanks Granny 41. We had a lovely day - though probably not a first choice of venue for everybody!! We all drove down to Bosworth Field - the site of the battle where Richard III met his end and Henry VII was crowned king. The museum exhibition was really interesting and the walk round the fields, where the fighting is thought to have taken place, was lovely - our heads were almost blown off with the wind, but the sky was blue and the sun shining! Even the little ones enjoyed their day.
> 
> I know all about your May-time Mother's day - I have been lucky enough to have celebrated the day in both continents a couple of times over the years!! Am I greedy, or what??!!
> 
> Liz x


Every day should be Mother's Day worldwide.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Happy Mother's Day to you Liz - hope you've had a lovely day xxx


Thanks beanscene - I did. I hope you have had a lovely day too - wasn't the weather lovely?
Liz


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Every day should be Mother's Day worldwide.


Thanks RookieRetiree - I'll vote for that!!!
Liz x


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> Thanks RookieRetiree - I'll vote for that!!!
> Liz x


And me, how awesome are we? xxx


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> Thanks beanscene - I did. I hope you have had a lovely day too - wasn't the weather lovely?
> Liz


Simply glorious, yes, as we deserve?!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> Thanks for letting me know about this - I had 'unwatched' this thread, but it was well worth coming back to it, just for the laughs!!
> 
> We have had 2 short breaks away from home, had several lovely days out with the family (including today which was Mothering Sunday here in the UK), finished 8 WIPs - 6 of which I have posted here on KP …….. and all of that in the time it took KT to come up with that side-splitting repost!!!
> 
> ...


Yes liz, you had PLENTY of better things to do !!!

KT ??? Well she's apparently just trying to kick up some dust, stir the pot - - in essence, *LAME !!!*

Maybe she's just lonely soul, looking for ways to interact with folks without the presence of mind to understand that her approach is the wrong way. Pitiful that she probably gets some bizarre level of joy out of our responses about this !!!!!
___________


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Yes liz, you had PLENTY of better things to do !!!
> 
> KT ??? Well she's apparently just trying to kick up some dust, stir the pot - - in essence, *LAME !!!*
> 
> Maybe she's just lonely soul, looking for ways to interact with folks without the presence of mind to understand that her approach is the wrong way.


You are absolutely right. That has always been my opinion.

They are good for a laugh when I have 10 minutes to spare, but that is all I would ever waste on them! They are incredibly boring people.
Liz


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> Thanks for letting me know about this - I had 'unwatched' this thread, but it was well worth coming back to it, just for the laughs!!
> 
> We have had 2 short breaks away from home, had several lovely days out with the family (including today which was Mothering Sunday here in the UK), finished 8 WIPs - 6 of which I have posted here on KP …….. and all of that in the time it took KT to come up with that side-splitting repost!!!
> 
> ...


Liz, I'm glad you had a wonderful day with your family! I would like to join in wishing all the lovely UK KP members a Happy Mothers' Day.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Simply glorious, yes, as we deserve?!


Happy Mothers' Day to you beanscene.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> You are absolutely right. That has always been my opinion.
> 
> They are good for a laugh when I have 10 minutes to spare, but that is all I would ever waste on them! They are incredibly boring people. Liz


They don't they're boring - - just like tRump, they think they're very very very very very brilliant. :sm23:


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

QUOTE:


Jan 28, 2019 10:09:58 #
Admin Joined: Jan 12, 2011 Posts: 908

"Good morning all, some of you are aware of this but this thread is for everyone.

I know that I have let you down when it comes to the day to day management of the site. Spammers and trolls have gotten through and it has caused enough damage. Due to other circumstances I can't be here as much. I still do what I can regarding server upkeep and outages.

All of this said. I am making this an open call to you all, who would like to help moderate this site? Note this is a volunteer task, you will not be expected to go above and beyond, but at the end of the day, this is your community. You know it better than anyone.

If you are truly interested, please email [email protected] by the end of the week as well as post here.

Thank you for your patience."



Has anyone been waiting with bated breath for the last two months? Thought not!
In the interim KP has been spiraling farther and farther down the drain.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

RobbiD said:


> It took her that long to come up with that snappy comeback :sm09:


Not exactly my definition of snappy. Can't wait to see who chimes in next. :sm16:


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Not exactly my definition of snappy. Can't wait to see who chimes in next. :sm16:


We're going over to the North Wales coast for a few days holiday.

Maybe she'll have thought of something to say by the time we get back - but I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you!!
Liz x


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

RobbiD said:


> Happy Mothers' Day to you beanscene.


Thank you. It's coming on.....slowly!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> We're going over to the North Wales coast for a few days holiday.
> 
> Maybe she'll have thought of something to say by the time we get back - but I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you!!
> Liz x


Enjoy your trip! Certainly wouldn't hold my trumps let alone my breath.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Enjoy your trip! Certainly wouldn't hold my trumps let alone my breath.


I'm sure we will - and your knitting in the previous post is absolutely gorgeous!

And now - to bed. Good night.
Liz x


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> I'm sure we will - and your knitting in the previous post is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> And now - to bed. Good night.
> Liz x


Thank you. Night, night xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Thank you. It's coming on.....slowly!


That is lovely.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Thank you. It's coming on.....slowly!


Gorgeous!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> We're going over to the North Wales coast for a few days holiday.
> 
> Maybe she'll have thought of something to say by the time we get back - but I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you!!
> Liz x


Have a wonderful time.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful time.


Thank you.
Liz x


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Yes liz, you had PLENTY of better things to do !!!
> 
> KT ??? Well she's apparently just trying to kick up some dust, stir the pot - - in essence, *LAME !!!*
> 
> ...


KT has been too busy posting about rape, cows and eggplants.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Chezl said:


> KT has been too busy posting about rape, cows and eggplants.


A critical need, I would imagine - - :sm09: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

BTW - - on another KT madcap issue - - I was just curious...

*"Which "case" is that ??? There's likely to be more than one."*

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598093-1.html


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Thank you. It's coming on.....slowly!


I don't think that you are moving slowly at all! That is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

RobbiD said:


> I don't think that you are moving slowly at all! That is just gorgeous!!!!


Thank you. No problem with pattern so far ????


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Thank you. It's coming on.....slowly!


That's lovely Bean. :sm24:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> That's lovely Bean. :sm24:


Thank you x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Every day should be Mother's Day worldwide.


Brilliant idea, Rookie! Every day should be a celebration of Mothers!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> You are absolutely right. That has always been my opinion.
> 
> They are good for a laugh when I have 10 minutes to spare, but that is all I would ever waste on them! They are incredibly boring people.
> Liz


So BLASTED repetitive!

Read one of their posts and you get the gist of all the others!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Enjoy your trip! Certainly wouldn't hold my trumps let alone my breath.


I wonder if America has cottoned on yet, as to why that gives us Brits such a belly laugh!!!!!! :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Can almost smell it over here!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if America has cottoned on yet, as to why that gives us Brits such a belly laugh!!!!!! :sm24: :sm25: :sm24: Can almost smell it over here!


????????????. I think some of them have!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> So BLASTED repetitive!
> 
> Read one of their posts and you get the gist of all the others!


Truer words...NEVER spoken !!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

beanscene said:


> ????????????. I think some of them have!


 :sm16: :sm06: I know of a few who definitely have- they sometimes escape to our shores- to avoid the pong for a few weeks or months!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Truer words...NEVER spoken !!!


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm16: :sm06: I know of a few who definitely have- they sometimes escape to our shores- to avoid the pong for a few weeks or months!


Now that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Now that made me laugh out loud!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I really must do as I promised myself- and commence the start of my day! I've got seriously side-tracked here on the laptop!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I really must do as I promised myself- and commence the start of my day! I've got seriously side-tracked here on the laptop!


Sorry!! Supper time here nearly. Enjoy your day.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Just following that entire thread:



lizcrafts said:


> You are absolutely right. That has always been my opinion.
> 
> They are good for a laugh when I have 10 minutes to spare, but that is all I would ever waste on them! They are incredibly boring people. Liz





Lurker 2 said:


> So BLASTED repetitive!
> 
> Read one of their posts and you get the gist of all the others!





KroSha said:


> Truer words...NEVER spoken !!!





Lurker 2 said:


> :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


Well, you hit the nail on the head, and said it so brilliantly !!! Congrats !!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Sorry!! Supper time here nearly. Enjoy your day.


Crikey- here I am still caught up in the repartee! I have lived the time difference between you and me since the age of ten- so it's kind of second nature- we are in that blessed interval- you've gone into summertime- we are still in summertime, but only till the 7th April- but for that tiny window we are 12 hours apart!!!!!

Enjoy your evening!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Just following that entire thread:
> 
> Well, you hit the nail on the head, and said it so brilliantly !!! Congrats !!!!!


Thanks ever so, KroSha- I do know I sometimes have a way with words- has followed me much of my learning career! Occasionally very much to my discomfort- like when in High School I wrote a parody of AA Milne's 'The King's Breakfast' for a detention essay- the Deputy Head and Principal were seriously NOT AMUSED- a day later the Head had me in her office in the full blazing morning sun- as she castigated me with her tongue- I am sure she was trying to get me to faint- but I held out- did not fall, did not back down, (found out much later that the woman was Lesbian- I knew nothing of such matters at the time- I was such an innocent) when I failed badly in the end of year exams- Mum finally came to her senses and managed to get me transferred to the new co-ed High School across town.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ever so, KroSha- I do know I sometimes have a way with words- has followed me much of my learning career! Occasionally very much to my discomfort- like when in High School I wrote a parody of AA Milne's 'The King's Breakfast' for a detention essay- the Deputy Head and Principal were seriously NOT AMUSED- a day later the Head had me in her office in the full blazing morning sun- as she castigated me with her tongue- I am sure she was trying to get me to faint- but I held out- did not fall, did not back down, (found out much later that the woman was Lesbian- I knew nothing of such matters at the time- I was such an innocent) when I failed badly in the end of year exams- Mum finally came to her senses and managed to get me transferred to the new co-ed High School across town.


Oh wow! I'd like to read that parody!! Love AA Milne. Was this in NZ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Oh wow! I'd like to read that parody!! Love AA Milne. Was this in NZ?


Yes, it was out here! All because I used to fold the regulation felt hat into quarters, to fit it into my miniscule School Bag, tie it down on the luggage rack of my horribly under powered 50cc Rabbit scooter, to get from home to school, sometimes five or ten minutes late for Assembly. It had formed a peak. One morning we were being lined up, ready to walk ,'in crocodile' to the Boys' High for the annual sports. Me and my hat were deemed unfit for public appearance. 
Unfortunately I don't think I would ever have had a copy, that probably had self combusted on route to the principal's office!!!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

knittingthyme said:


> Most of your friends are quick with their vulgar retorts that never seem to bother you!


The word that comes to mind, when you make your appearances, KT, is ' guttersnipe' - fits you to a 'T'.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Seeing that Admin put this topic on I think plenty are now proving to him/her exactly why moderators are needed.

The laughable part is they can't see that they aren't just proving to him/her the need for moderators they are also confirming who needs to have their membership withdrawn at the same time.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> You spend too much of your time accusing others of having sex with animals (i.e. andy) and sharing men's penis!


You keep bringing up the subject of porn, rape, sex with animals and eggplants.

You start topic after topic about them.

Andy did suggest I have sex with 2 male German Shepherds.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

knittingthyme said:


> Yeah, I have better things to do that's why it took me two months to finished reading the thread!
> 
> You came back after two months to read it! Got a problem with that arseswipe?


I wondered when you'd crawl out from under your rock - - and here you are, potty mouth and all - - so perfectly predictable !!!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

knittingthyme said:


> Bet you pass tons of flatulence that AoC would want to ban you for!
> 
> quote=beanscene]Sorry!! Supper time here nearly. Enjoy your day.


[/quote]

Loving all the little 'personalised' snippets.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

beanscene said:


> Loving all the little 'personalised' snippets.


It's just ever so special to be the object of her affection - - even though she lacks very much creativity - - and to be expected, there's her potty mouth again - - har har...


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

KroSha said:


> It's just ever so special to be the object of her affection - - even though she lacks very much creativity - - and to be expected, there's her potty mouth again - - har har...


Usually I'm her pet sock puppet. Well not usually because I can't really be bothered.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

beanscene said:


> Usually I'm her pet sock puppet. Well not usually because I can't really be bothered.


Glad you don't take it personally, bean !!! No point to doing so anyway...

Obviously, rude, crude and lewd is all she's got going for her !!!!!

If she actually thinks that behavior is in any way attractive, well...


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Glad you don't take it personally, bean !!! No point to doing so anyway...
> 
> Obviously, rude, crude and lewd is all she's got going for her !!!!!
> 
> If she actually thinks that behavior is in any way attractive, well...


Just a very sad and I guess disturbed/deranged person. There is so much good on KP and I've had such support and help from the majority but oh the few...... they can be simply vile.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

beanscene said:


> Just a very sad and I guess disturbed/deranged person. There is so much good on KP and I've had such support and help from the majority but oh the few...... they can be simply vile.


Yes indeed they are/can be...pitiful when they only have this "ability" to their credit...


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Loving all the little 'personalised' snippets.


She's such a "People person", isn't she!!??
Liz x


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> She's such a "People person", isn't she!!??
> Liz x


???????????? one of the best apparentleeee!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Admin has spoken.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-1.html#13666016


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Admin has spoken.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-1.html#13666016


Hallelujah! Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Hallelujah! Thanks for sharing xxx


You're welcome!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fantastic news.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Admin has spoken.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598362-1.html#13666016


Saw that and what welcome news.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Finally. I cannot take the awfulness here much longer. I hope the new bouncer also has a green thumb and can pull out the weeds.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Finally. I cannot take the awfulness here much longer. I hope the new bouncer also has a green thumb and can pull out the weeds.


????????


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

SQM said:


> Finally. I cannot take the awfulness here much longer. I hope the new bouncer also has a green thumb and can pull out the weeds.


My wish, too.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

SQM said:


> Finally. I cannot take the awfulness here much longer. I hope the new bouncer also has a green thumb and can pull out the weeds.


The actions of some are really beyond the pale. I hope that she is ruthless.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Granny41 said:


> The actions of some are really beyond the pale. I hope that she is ruthless.


Good luck to her - she's taking a lot on! Hopefully we can all give her our help and support.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

beanscene said:


> Good luck to her - she's taking a lot on! Hopefully we can all give her our help and support.


Absolutely.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Good luck to her - she's taking a lot on! Hopefully we can all give her our help and support.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Finally. I cannot take the awfulness here much longer. I hope the new bouncer also has a green thumb and can pull out the weeds.


Sloth! Thinking of 'weeds' I have just breakfasted on Girasol, (Jerusalem Artichokes) in a cheese sauce, been looking for some for all of the four years I've lived here. Stupidly did not dig some to bring with me when I moved. They do very well here, and the flowers, although short-lived, are rather a treat!
And it would be just my luck, that of all vegetables, they are those you dislike most?!?!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sloth! Thinking of 'weeds' I have just breakfasted on Girasol, (Jerusalem Artichokes) in a cheese sauce, been looking for some for all of the four years I've lived here. Stupidly did not dig some to bring with me when I moved. They do very well here, and the flowers, although short-lived, are rather a treat!
> And it would be just my luck, that of all vegetables, they are those you dislike most?!?!


Not familiar with that veggie. But it sounds yummy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not familiar with that veggie. But it sounds yummy.


They may be more a Russian through to British Jewish staple- I vaguely remember them cropping up in an avent garde play I had to study back in 1965 or 66, all the details escape me now.

They have a flavour all of their own- very hard to describe- you either love 'em or hate 'em!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They may be more a Russian through to British Jewish staple- I vaguely remember them cropping up in an avent garde play I had to study back in 1965 or 66, all the details escape me now.
> 
> They have a flavour all of their own- very hard to describe- you either love 'em or hate 'em!


You don't see them much in the UK these days or maybe I'm just not looking for them. We ate them as kids, my dad loved them, but I'm not a big fan. Just thinking back and I think my dad liked them in a white sauce.....?


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for the brilliant site. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

beanscene said:


> You don't see them much in the UK these days or maybe I'm just not looking for them. We ate them as kids, my dad loved them, but I'm not a big fan. Just thinking back and I think my dad liked them in a white sauce.....?


Which would be very like my cheese sauce. You do need quite a lot of ground, plus they can gradually spread. I know many (including my two daughters) do NOT like them. I grew Globe Artichokes aswell, my daughter sounded quite aggrieved that I even grew them, apparently most children did not even have to consider whether or not, they would try such delicacies! She did not seem overly keen on having a gardener for her mum!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which would be very like my cheese sauce. You do need quite a lot of ground, plus they can gradually spread. I know many (including my two daughters) do NOT like them. I grew Globe Artichokes aswell, my daughter sounded quite aggrieved that I even grew them, apparently most children did not even have to consider whether or not, they would try such delicacies! She did not seem overly keen on having a gardener for her mum!


Dad didn't grow them, he wasn't a gardener! Kids, eh? I remember my mum trying to feed us rabbit one lunch time, pretending it was chicken. She obviously wasn't a very good actress cos my brother and I completely had her sussed and wouldn't touch it!! I had a beautiful white pet rabbit at the time too - wicked woman ????????????
Happy days!


----------

